# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Mame djece starije od 3 god, da li ste ikad udarile dijete?

## Trina

Svoje dijete ali mi nije stalo u naslov. Kako se družim najčešće s majkama a i ljeti nahrli puno obitelji (stranih i naših), ova priča sa foruma se nikako ne poklapa sa realnošću, kad je fizičko kažnjavanje u pitanju. Pa sam odlučila napraviti jednostavnu anketu, na koju odgovorite sa DA ili NE, ne morate ništa komentirati, sve može biti više manje anonimno- čisto postotka radi sam otvorila temu. Stavila sam nekakvu granicu od 3 god.

----------


## Svimbalo

Eh Trina   :Grin:  
Što misliš, ako se podaci s foruma i oni iz RL razlikuju, u korist točnosti kojih podataka je to?   :Wink:  
Ja sam mama djeteta mlađeg od dvije godine, pa sam ga udarila.
Po ručici i po guzi. Nekoliko puta. 
Sad idem negdje gdje ne dopire opravdani gnjev uebermensch (ili onih sposobnijih od mene) roditeljica.
Možda će retro mama Maria71 biti moj razbojnički jatak?   :Laughing:

----------


## Trina

Ja ti mislim da puno ljudi na ovom mjestu nebi nikad priznalo nešto takvo. Pa kad raspravljamo o tim stvarima ispada da tu ima nas četiri ipo vještice koje mislimo da djeca koja su dobila nekoliko puta po guzici neće biti psihički osakaćeni ljudi jednog dana i veliki problemi u društvu. Svi ostali su  u redu. A kako znam da istina nije takva, napravila sam ovu anketicu a na temi ne moramo raspravljati o ničemu (sve je više manje rečeno i prožvakano tisuću puta), pa kad svatko klikne istinit odgovor ( a ja se nadam da oće), dobit ćemo nekakve podatke. Ne znam zašto me to sad zanima, baš sam nešto statistički nabrijana u zadnje vrijeme  :Grin:

----------


## mama_jos_malo

Moje dijete će uskoro tri godine i nikad je nisam udarila niti na takav način funkcioniram.

Ne smatram se zbog toga "uebermensch". Nisam ni gnjevna na one koji to čine svojoj djeci. Nismo svi isti. Nemamo iste principe, poglede na život, duljinu fitilja  :Grin:  .

----------


## piplica

Jesam, ali zato što bi me toliko sludili da mi padne roleta na oči, a ne zato što mislim da je to dobra odgojna metoda...

----------


## Mukica

ja sam vec na vise mjesta i u vise prilika priznala da moji dobiju ponekad jer u mom slucaju jednostavno vise nista ne pomaze 

ja se doista iskreno divim svakome tko nikada nije trebao poseci za tim da na taj nacin "resetira" klince
svaka mu cast, klanjam se

ja, kad poludim, hodam za njima s kuhacom i vicem ak ne prestanete o.d.m.a.h. prebicu vas majke mi (i ponekad pomislim djzs sad ce mi susjedi socijalnu pozvat) i do sam sam uspjela polomit nekoliko kuhaca na kuhinjskim elementima (oni koji su bili kod mene znaju da na nekoliko kuhinjskih elemenata imam rupe pa ak su se pitali kako su nastale, eto... tako  :Embarassed:  )

----------


## Trina

I moje će dijete uskoro 3 godine. Ja mogu s ponosom reći da nikad nisam ni viknula na njega. A imam ti ja i jednog od 8. On je znao dobiti po guzici i nije mi žao. Niti malo. Dapače, u nekim trenucima koje smo prošli s njim mislim da bi bilo pametnije da mi je to bila praksa pa da je redovito dobivao. Ali nije jer eto, lupanje po guzici mi ne spada pod odgojne metoda. E a imam i jednu od 6,5 godina. Ona je dobila po guzici dva, tri puta od oca.  A ja sam ju znala čupnuti za pramen kose. Eto, hebiga, nismo vidili drugo rješenje pa je ispalo tako. Ali razlika između mene i onih izmišljenih 90% ljudi na forumu je ta što meni nije žao. 

Opet mi u punte.

----------


## Trina

Odgovarala sam mami još malo, sad vidim da su još dva posta uletila u međuvremenu. Mukice, meni su nasloni od stolica stradali radi tih ispraznih prijetnji kuhačom.

----------


## Svimbalo

Mislim da ovdje ne gine poduža rasprava   :Grin:  
Ja sam zbog tvojih apela na anonimnost, Trina, radi što bolje statistike, htjela preskočiti onaj dio mama_još_malo rečenice "i ne funkcioniram na takav način", jer je to po meni prilično uvredljiva konstatacija, ono, ako sam udarila dijete (iz istih razloga kao piplica ili Mukica-IAKO imam skroz malo dijete), vjerojatno ga i vezujem u podrumu, ili ubijam nasumično po cesti, izletavam iz auta i potežem pištolj radi parkinga, jer sam različita, imam kraći fitilj i druge poglede na život   :Rolling Eyes:  
Samo što-meni bude žao, jer je on još mali.
Kad bude stariji, i kad dobro bude znao što smije i ne što ne smije, i ZAŠTO je to tako, tad mi neće biti žao.
Ali neću više, i mene zanimaju iskreni odgovori.
I da, mama_još_malo, možda je tvoja K jednako "dobra" kao što je lijepa   :Heart:  , pa nemaš potrebe "tako funkcionirati".

----------


## točkalica

> I moje će dijete uskoro 3 godine. Ja mogu s ponosom reći da nikad nisam ni viknula na njega. 
> Opet mi u punte.



3 godine ni viknula  :?  :shock: !!
a ono razdoblje uzimanja davanja sebičnosti i sličnih čuda uoko 2 godine, pa da ni viknula???? je li to stariji pokupe pa njemu ništa ne ostaje od vikanja  :Grin:  ??


ja trenutno baš kad moram kad se pravi gluh uhvatim ga za kosu(kratku 2 cm) pa ga onako malo potegnem da mu malo pozornost popravim   :Grin:

----------


## Trina

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I moje će dijete uskoro 3 godine. Ja mogu s ponosom reći da nikad nisam ni viknula na njega. 
> Opet mi u punte.
> 
> 
> 
> 3 godine ni viknula  :?  :shock: !!
> ...


On je tako neko posebno dijete. Zreo, pametan, odrastao..Mislim, pametni su i veliki ali on razgovara ko odrasla osoba. Ja se s njim dogovaram, on prihvaća moje sugestije a ja njegove, pridržava se dogovora i s njim je stvarno lako. Pretpostavljam da je sve to tako zato što je treći pa promatra i uči od brata i sestre. Zamisli trogodišnjaka koji objašnjava bratu i sestri koji su više od duplo stariji od njega kako se trebaju ponašati. Njih dvoje su ko muve bez glave a on ko nekakav mirotvorac, sup sigurnosti i harmonije u našoj kući. Nevjerojatno ali takav je. Pa tu dolazimo do one teze o lako i teško odgojivoj djeci. Moji su od iste matere i oca pa su toliko razlilčiti da se ne mogu načuditi nekim stvarima

----------


## mama_jos_malo

> I da, mama_još_malo, možda je tvoja K jednako "dobra" kao što je lijepa   , pa nemaš potrebe "tako funkcionirati".


Dobra je koliko i lijepa. 

Ne ponaša se uvijek lijepo, ali ja ne udaram.
Ne mogu je učiti da se ljude i životinje ne udara, ako joj to ne pokazujem prmjerom. Ne mogu joj reći da je nitko ne smije udarati, a da je ja udaram...itd. 

Ne funkcioniram na takav način je mišjeno u smislu da ne dođem u iskušenje udariti dijete kad je neposlušna, ne pada mi mrak na oči itd. Ja sam verbalni tip, mogu lamentirati do sutra.

Možda tu ima ulogu i to što je ona moje jedino dijete iz 5 trudnoća.

----------


## Svimbalo

Ja sam vjerojatno malo u off-u, pa krivo shvaćam.
U svakom slučaju, mislim da se vjerojetno nisi našla u situaciji u kojoj je bitno INSTANTNO prestajanje lošeg ponašanja, a nema bolje solucije nego udarac-navodim konkretan primjer: udaranje i bacanje igračaka u našu vavu.
I mene ždere kako ću ga naučiti da ne smije tući vavu, ako ja "tučem" njega, ali u tom dijelu potpisujem Trinu, bar sam sigurna da od tih par po guzi ili ručici neće imati traume. A primarno je spasiti nježnu vavinu njušku, pogotovo uzevši u obzir da je ona samo vava i da ne mogu dati ruku u vatru da joj neće jednom dopi*diti takvo maltretiranje (koje se srećom smanjilo).

----------


## Anci

Ne kužim koga tuče, al nema veze...
Zašto misliš da je udarac jedini način da njegovo ponašanje prestane?
Probaj ga staviti na jedno mjesto i maknuti se nakratko od njega i vratiti se smirena. Ili njega maknuti od te situacije i otići s njim u drugu sobu? Ili ako si prenervozna, makni se ti od njega.
Mislim, ako hoćeš.  :Grin:  
Ne moraš   :Grin:

----------


## Svimbalo

Kak ne kužiš? Vava-pas.
Stvar se odvija takvom brzinom da nije moguće otići u drugu sobu. I-ne želim! Želim da nauči da to ne smije raditi. Nikad. Nisam ni ja uvijek prisutna u istoj sobi s njima dvoje, (OK; sad dok je noga u gipsu jesam), pa da ga mogu maknuti istog časa.
Razumiješ li? Ponavljam-ždere me to, ali u tom času nema mi druge.

----------


## icyoh

Moje dijete ima ispod 3g. pa ne spadam u ciljnu skupinu na koju se post referira (i ne vidim rezultate glasanja, zašto?!).

Nisam udarila L jer ne vjerujem u svoju jačinu reakcije (hoću li udariti prejako, hoće li biti posljedica..). Prije par godina sam naučila funkcionirati na način da se ruka nikad, ni u kojim uvjetima (osim životne ugroženosti) ne diže na slabijeg pa i dalje brojim do deset ako mi L digne tlak (ili urlam kao manijak ako je netko drugi).
No, ne osuđujem nijednu odgojnu metodu koju smatram normalnom (ako to što govori).

L je trenutno u fazi da me "zlostavlja" - udara, grize i grebe. I to radi samo meni jer mu tata, teta čuvalica, baka i ostali (lagano) vrate kad im nešto napravi. Pa eto, sve i ja čekam kako ću ga ugristi idući put kad mi pokuša ogristi nos.


I samo da dodam da mene ovakvi savjeti iznerviraju 


> Probaj ga staviti na jedno mjesto i maknuti se nakratko od njega i vratiti se smirena. Ili njega maknuti od te situacije i otići s njim u drugu sobu? Ili ako si prenervozna, makni se ti od njega.


 (bez uvrede autoru naravno).

Ne znam da li to funkcionira svima ostalima pa sam ja jedini baksus, no moje dijete nije moguće ostaviti na jednom mjestu da se smiri i odmaknuti se od njega. Nit' će biti na jednom mjestu, nit' će se smiriti nit' će dozvoliti da se odmaknem od njega.


Pretpostavljam da će tema krenuti u smjeru busanja "ja nisam nikad" i osuđivanje "ajme, vidi nju.."
 :Wink:

----------


## Kaae

> ...ili ubijam nasumično po cesti, izletavam iz auta i potežem pištolj radi parkinga...


..pa da te pustim da me vozis doma?!  :shock: 




 :Laughing:

----------


## Svimbalo

Aj ti spavat, sad forum odjednom proradio pa tu siješ strah od mene   :Razz:

----------


## Anemona

Moje dijete je ispod tri godine, dakle nisam ga nikad udarila i nadam se da niti nikad ne budem u toj situaciji. Time se ne smatram niti bolja niti lošija od nekog tko je udario dijete po guzi. Ne vidim poantu udarca, i ne bih htjela da me npr. MM "resetira" na takav način. Naravno, nikad ne reci nikad.
Ja sam dijete koje roditelji nisu udarali, odnosno možda su me dva puta u životu pljasnuli po guzi i jednom mi je mama opalila pljusku, ali tu nisam više bila malo dijete, nego "nestašna" 17 - godišnjakinja brza na jeziku.   :Grin:  
Nisam ciljana skupina ove ankete, ali sam se javila iz razloga da pojasnim onih 90% lažnih istomišljenika (tu izgleda i ja pripadam). Ja sam se istovremeno ulogirala na dva Foruma, Rode i drugi najpoznatiji Forum za mame, ali od ovog drugog sam brzo odustala, jer na svakom drugom postu sam čula savjete s kojima se nikako ne slažem, a na Rodi sam ostala baš zato jer sam tu naišla na "istomišljenike" (ne u svemu, ali u večini svojih stavova), i normalno da sam tu ostala, mislim da tako razmišlja večina ljudi koji tu pišu. Zato se nimalo ne čudim ovom podatku o 90% "lažnih istomišljenika", ali me čudi ovih 10%, ne zašto su tu, nego zašto se dan danas njima/nama čude.   :Grin:  

E sad, ako se ikad uspostavi da je ovih 90% stvarno lažno, mislim da ću biti "zdrmana do temelja i natrag", jer onda ispada da samo ja tako razmišljam. Dakle, lažni, javite se, da se šokiram malo po malo.   :/

----------


## Bubica

neću opet ulaziti u sve ove rasprave, tisuću puta smo to prošli. Ovaj puta mi je zanimljiva ova podjela na iznad i ispod tri godine, cime je to uvjetovano?

Ja samo mogu reci da, sto mi je dijete starije, to mi sve manje uopce pada na pamet ideja o udaranju (ja nisam nikada udarila dijete, vičem na njega, to je moja mana). On je rastom meni sada gotovo do cica, pameću također  :Grin:  Iako, ovo su faze kada mi najviše zna dignuti tlak...

----------


## Ana :-)

Uf....David je znao dobiti po guzici i ne ponosim se time  :Sad:  

Stvar je u tome da ja ne znam kako reagirati kad on urliče bez razloga, pa uz to baca stvari, i nakon što ga tisuću puta zamolim da prestane vidim ga kako sa namjerom ide po kući i traži nešto što će razbiti (zna uzeti čašu pa je baci u pod, hranu baci zajedno sa tanjurom i itd....)

Kako reagirati kad istrčava na cestu i ne želi mi dati ruku a uvjerena sam da će kad tad tako stradati, ja ga uhvatim, uzmem u naručje, preklinjem da mi da ruku, a sljedeći dan on opet radi isto...kao da moje riječi ne dopiru do njega :/

----------


## Anci

> I samo da dodam da mene ovakvi savjeti iznerviraju 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Probaj ga staviti na jedno mjesto i maknuti se nakratko od njega i vratiti se smirena. Ili njega maknuti od te situacije i otići s njim u drugu sobu? Ili ako si prenervozna, makni se ti od njega. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


Tema je već krenula s podsprdavanjem nekome tko nije udario dijete, jer je , jelte ubermensch. 
Me, iskreno, mene baš briga kako će netko odgajati dijete, ali ako smo već na forumu i pišemo svoje mišljanje.
Tebi ako ne paše, ignoriraj slobodno.

Ja imam svoje mišljenje i o udarcima i o vraćanju udarca, bez obzira na to što sam sigurna u svoj udarac   :Grin:  

Rezultate vidiš kad glasaš.
A ja sad idem poslušat jednu dragu osobu koja mi nedavno reče 2 pametne o ovom podforumu.   :Smile:

----------


## Svimbalo

Anci, žao mi je što si se našla uvrijeđenom, meni je drago da ti ne moraš posezati za metodama drukčijima od pregovora ili eventualno vikanja   :Love:  
Ovaj Anin primjer s cestom je i meni pao na pamet-pa molim one koje uspijevaju bez udaraca (ajme, ovo zvuči kao da stalno mlatim) da mi pojasne što u toj situaciji   :Smile:  
Iskreno me zanima

----------


## Sirius Black

Moja je ispod 3 i imam jedno dijete i nikad ju nisam udarila. Ali.... baš sam neki dan razmišljala kak bi funkcionirala da ih je više, i mislim da je razlika kad je više djece u pitanju pa je zato trina postavila takvu anketu.

Neki dan sam u parku srela ženu s blizanca od 2,5 god. i nije mogla s njima na kraj, svaki je trčao na svoju stranu, bacali se po podu i nije ih mogla svladati pa je jednog lupila po guzi da ga uspije ugurati u kolica. Možda bih i sama tak reagirala da u tom trenutku ne mogu smisliti ništ drugo i ništa ne pomaže. 

Za sad mi ne pada na pamet udarati dijete zato jer se uvijek sjetim da bih onda isto tak mogla udariti i mm-a jer mu neke stvari sto put ponovim, a njemu na jedno uho uđe na drugo izađe, a trebao bi s 30 i nešto godina biti razumniji od djeteta od godinu i pol. Pa ako ne udarim njega ( a to mi ne pada na pamet jer ako bi mi vratio ne bih se dobro provela) onda neću ni nju.

----------


## Tashunica

mene su odgojili roditelji neudarači i ja funkcioniram na taj način da mi batina nije rješenje bilo kakve situacije.
ali... ali, ali, ali ovaj mali smradac mi izvlači moje živce na tanane da svaki drugi dan imam užasan poriv namlatit ga ko vola u kupusu.
njemu je krš i lom životni stil, a rijetke su  situacije kad je miran.
smirujem se tako što samoj sebi govorim da je to on i njegov karakter, da ga moram prihvatiti takvog kakav je kao što su i mene moji prihvatili i nisu me mlatili, a bila sam možda i gora od njega.
ne isključujem mogućnost da će mi nekad ruka poletit iako se stvarno trudim.

kćer ima 12,5 godina i bila je dosta živo dijete, nisam ju nikada udarila, samo jednom kad me izbezumila, povukla sam ju onako dobrano za uho i to mi i dan danas zna natrljat na nos. 
zato sam odgovorila sa da.

----------


## ivarica

potpisujem djuli, osim u dijelu s fazama, sad desetgodisnji i. - sto je stariji to je razumniji i suradljiviji pa zadnjih nekoliko godina nemam potrebe niti zavikati  :shock: 

ok, za mene svi koji me poznaju kazu da je to zato jer sam ja mirna, drukcija od njih koji su kolerici i sl, ali nisam, i ja izludim, jos ima na plocicama trag gdje je letjela konzerva kad sam se nesto naljutila na muza jos prije hrpu godina. ali ne bi mi palo na pamet udariti ga.
a i posvadjala sam se s mnogim forumasicama i iako nekad mislim da bi im kosu pocupala, da se svadjamo uzivo, vjerojatno bi umjesto tog otisle na kavu.


i. kao dijete me je izbacivao iz cipela, torpedirao na mars, preletio ilicu zagrljen s prijateljem (5g), popeo se na prozor na visinu od 10 metara (1g), pravio se mrtav da sam se skljokala na pod od šoka (2g), brisao podove u trgovinama nekoliko godina, u parkovima bio takav da mi je doslo da odemo zivjet na svjetionik, koliko sam se nekad osjecala nekompetentna kao roditelj. i svaki put bi me bijes skroz obuzeo, bio je u glavi, vratu, rukama, i derala sam se, i plakala ocajna pred njim, ali najvise sto bi u fizickom smislu napravila je - cvrsto (ok, nekad bijesno) ga uhvatila za ruku ili za ramena da me gleda u oci.  

i pred neki dan ivar ispunjava neki upitnik o dozivljaju sebe i izmedju ostalog bilo je pitanja o tome kako kontrolira bijes, i skuzim da je on isti, isto je napisao da ljutnju osjeca u cijelom tijelu, on skroz do nogu   :Grin:  a ja samo do ruku, ali (sljedece pitanje) nije zbog bijesa osjetio potrebu nekog udariti.

e, sad, jesmo li mi zbilja tako kul ili je to pitanje nekih nama vaznih osobnih granica, ne znam.

a zasto je anketa ovakva, 80:20, ja bi rekla da je dosta ljudi nekad u bijesu udarilo dijete, pec po rukama i sl, ruka poleti i poslije tog i suze od ocaja sto nisi znao drukcije, vjerujem da se i srame tog, pogotovo na ovom forumu, kuzim ih i sama jer mi se dogadjalo da jedva kontroliram bijes, ivar je kao mali znao trcat za mnom jer bi dohvatila prvu igracku i isla je prepolovit karate udarcem, a moje lice u bijesu i strah za najdrazu igracku nisu nesto puno manja trauma od udarca po ruci, ali ne pada mi na pamet zato omalovazavat to niti druge koje se mogu kontrolirati zvati posprdno ubermamama

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Jesam, ali zato što bi me toliko sludili da mi padne roleta na oči, a ne zato što mislim da je to dobra odgojna metoda...


  :Embarassed:  
priznajem i ja...

kada mi se spustila roletnica nakon naročito teškog poslovnog dana, a dočeka me zašpricana CIJELA kupaonica (a krenuo je "samo" oprati ruke nakon vrtića), ruka je sama poletila prema guzi.... ali mislim da nikada neću zaboraviti taj negov razočarani pogled   :Sad:  

(u svoju obranu mogu reći da sam mu se ispričala, rekla da to nije u redu i da djecu nitko ne smije tući)

----------


## Svimbalo

Samo da pojasnim, ako već nisam etiketirana kao zločesta   :Razz:  , mene nikad nisu udarili-ali ja isto kao i Tashina kći mami dan danas znam natrljati na nos jednu situaciju kad me je "naganjala" po kući prijeteći mi kuhačom (koristi li je itko za kuhanje   :Laughing:  ). To sve u šali, naravno. Nisam joj to zaozbiljno zamjerila.
Dakle, ja sam lošiji roditelj od svoje mame. Ili samo imam drugačije dijete no što sam ja bila? 
ALI, ponavljam-tih nekoliko puta što sam ga "udarila" (evo, točno 4 puta, pec po ručici i malo po upelenjenoj guzi) bilo je to zato jer mi je ispilio živce čineći nešto OPASNO. Za sebe i druge.
A sad odoh jer bih možda i ja trebala poslušati tog nekog Ancinog vezano za ovaj pdf.

----------


## Deaedi

Nisam nikad, nadam se da i necu...(4 i pol g)
Povikala jesam, najčešće u opasnim situacijama (npr. istrgla se iz ruke na cesti...)...Ako nesto zavicem na nju, zavice i ona na mene, odnosno brani se i agrumentira svoje ponasanje i to mi je super da gradi svoj karakter...
Nikad je nismo kaznili...

Inace, ni ja ni moj brat nismo nikad bili fizicki kaznjavani, i izrasli smo u  pristojne akademske građane   :Grin:

----------


## bucka

cure, skidam kapu vasim roditeljima koji prije xy godina nisu fizicki kaznjavali svoju djecu!
mene nazalost jesu!! :/ 
ja sam niku u ove 4 godine 3x udarila po guzi i jako mi je zao zbog toga!! :?

----------


## bucka

ups. krivi smajlic na kraju posta!!
trebao je biti ovaj   :Sad:

----------


## Peterlin

Ja ne znam da li nešto upisati u anketu ili ne...

Naime (pisala sam već o tome i prije) opalila sam svako svoje dijete po guzi  :Sad:   PO JEDNOM i to baš negdje u dobi 2 - 3 godine. U obje situacije ugrozili su se tako da sam potpuno izgubila kontrolu. Samo sam željela da dobro zapamte kako to ne smiju ponoviti. Jedan mi se istrgnuo iz ruke i pojurio na cestu, a drugi se krenuo penjati na ogradu balkona i to meni iza leđa... Prestravila sam se! Nije se ponovilo. Ne mogu reći da sam ih jako udarila, više je to bilo zamahivanje i prijetnja, ali svejedno.... Ne znam da li pamte, morala bih ih pitati. JA pamtim i nije mi zbog toga ugodno. No, to je MENI bila dobra lekcija, ne znam kako je bilo njima... Sad kad razmislim o tome, jasno mi je zašto je baš dob od 3 godine stavljena kao granica - u toj dobi počinju shvaćati riječi.... Dijete u dobi od 3 godine na dalje i te kako dobro razumije kad mu se nešto kaže. 

Moji su sinovi sada veliki dječaci.... Kad se potuku (zapravo, nije često, dobri su) znam im reći "sva sreća, ne moram vas ja" ali svi znamo da je to zafrkancija... Druge odgojne mjere (restrikcija stvari koje vole) davale su dobre rezultate, a već dugo pali samo razgovor. Galama - isto izuzetno rijetko... ne mogu se baš toga ni sjetiti.

----------


## kole

Moj S. jos nema tri ali nisam ga dosad nikad udarila i nemam nameru. Mene su kao malu tukli ne puno ali dovoljno da nikada ne pomislim da takve metode primenjujem na svojoj deci. Ja svom ocu jos nisam oprostila na jednim batinama  :Sad:  
Znam da tema bas nije o batinama ali meni nema puno razlike izmedju batina i jednog udarca, i jedno i drugo je krajnje ponizavajuce. Nadam se da se niko nece naci uvredjen, ovo je samo jedno misljenje  :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

nešto sam izostavila gore.
dakle moji me nisu tukli, ali ovako kao kod anemone možda sam dva puta dobila udarac po guzici i ovdje moram reći da im niti najmanje ne zamjeram. obzirom kako sam živo dijete bila (zločesto   :Grin:  ) imali su stvarno dobre živčeke.

i kao kod bubice što je dijete starije sve ti nekako manje pada na pamet da bi ga mogao udariti.

i kole ova rečenica



> Znam da tema bas nije o batinama ali meni nema puno razlike izmedju batina i jednog udarca, i jedno i drugo je krajnje ponizavajuce. Nadam se da se niko nece naci uvredjen, ovo je samo jedno misljenje


ti je skroz bez veze. pitam se bi li svojima zamjerala da su te samo jednom udarili kao što im zamjeraš batine?!

----------


## mikka

mene stari mlatio ko vola u kupusu. ja danas kad pobjesnim jedva kontroliram silni nagon da razbijem i klince i kucu i cijeli grad. pretpostavljam da to ide jedno s drugim.

mislim da sam se uspjela iskontrolirati do te mjere da cak i trenucima najveceg bijesa ne idem udariti, iako sam fedju par puta gurnula tako da je pao, znala ga grubo povuci za ruku itd (pogotovo kad je imao foru da udara tek rodenu ksjusu), a malu sam znala par puta baciti na krevet (jbg, ne bu se ozlijedila, a ja zadovoljim svoju zelju da ju bacim npr. u zid).

radim na tome da ne dode do toga da se izgubim, pa to ukljucuje i zatvaranje u kupaonicu--uvijek se pocnem smijati i smirim se kad skuzim kako se ovo dvoje ujedinilo i na vratima placu mama, mama. onda izadem mirna i rijesim stvar na puno bolji nacin. 

ivarica, super post  :Heart:

----------


## Sirius Black

> nešto sam izostavila gore.
> dakle moji me nisu tukli, ali ovako kao kod anemone možda sam dva puta dobila udarac po guzici i ovdje moram reći da im niti najmanje ne zamjeram. obzirom kako sam živo dijete bila (zločesto   ) imali su stvarno dobre živčeke.


Meni nisu nikad tukli, ali sam jednom dobila po guzici i ne mogu reći da im nisam zamjerila i toga se jako dobro sjećam iako sam imala cca. 4 god. Imali smo doma građ. radove a ja sam se igrala na dvorištu i objesila rukama za ručku od mješalice za beton i strgala ju pa nisu mogli betonirati. Ok, napravila sam veliko sr..., ali niti sam tad bila svjesna posljedica toga kaj radim, niti mi je netko objasnio prije da se to ne smije, niti sam namjerno radila gluposti, niti je netko pazio kaj radim...prema tome još uvijek smatram da to uopće nije bilo opravdano i nije imalo nikakav pozitivan efekt.

----------


## mikka

> mene stari mlatio ko vola u kupusu.


samo da dodam, nisam zasluzila. bila sam mirno i poslusno dijete. zato sam sve vratila u pubertetu i kasnije, pravi delinkvent. napravila sam toliko sr*nja da covjek ne moze povjerovati (sebi, naravno,  kad sam budala).

danas mi strahovito dize tlak kad se stari hvali kako je on nas (mene i sestru) super odgajao. blizi se dan kad cu mu sav bijes istresti u facu  :Grin:

----------


## pikula

Užasno je bitno znati svoje granice i  ako su niske graditi sistem podrške da uopće ne budeš u toj situaciji da pucaš po šavovima i polako raditi na kontoli ljutnje. Već sam pisala puno o tome,  kako mi je tabla padala na oči kad je Di prohodala a Do se to nije svdjelo. Do tad sam živjela u nekoj idealiziranoj slici roditeljstva i to me dočekalo totalno nespremnu. KAd je Di stoti put lupila glavom o pod zahvaljujući svojem malo starijem bratu ja se nisam mogla prepoznati. 
Trebalo mi je mjesec dana da se postepeno izvučem iz te krizne situacije u kojoj smo svi plakali par puta dnevno. Od onda znam kad nešto ne ide, ne ide - zovem pomoć. Moja ključna greška je da sam htjela sve sama. Sramila sam se "lošeg" ponašanja svojeg djeteta pa sam to skrivala i pokušavala ispraviti što prije. Što sam se više trudila to sam češće pucala. 
Od onda znam da je moja osobna lekcija Ajde o'ladi. Pusti da prođe. Kad mi je para blizu šištanja razdvojim ih i maknem se. Reagiram samo ako je opća opasnost, ostalo pustim da ode vrit, nek se posvađaju, proliju.... i najčešće je puno manja šteta nego da sam se ja perfekcionist mješala.  
Naravno da ima dušebrižnika koji će komentirati gle mama čita, a oni  kopaju po blatu ili sl. ali ako ja upravo brojim do tisuću ne dam se smesti. Neće nikome biti ništa od blata, a od mojeg   :Evil or Very Mad:   hoće dakle brojim.

----------


## seni

ja se pridruzujem bubici i ivarici. moje je dijete je 9 i zaista se fino slazemo.
znala sam jako viknuti i danas me je malo sram kad se toga sjetim, ali zaista nikada nisam ni osjetila poriv da udarim, a kamoli da bih udarila curku.
ne znam u cemu su korjeni toga ( da li neke slike iz djetinstvu i uvjerenje da ce moje djete imati drukcije odrastanje), ali udaranje djeteta je potpuno izvan moje paradigme.

----------


## cherry

da

i koliko god on u tim trenucima bio 'nemoguć' i divlji,
tih desetak udaraca koje je primio u životu su bili odraz moje nemoći i bijesa

----------


## cherry

i mislim da bi zanimljiva tema bila od kad ljudi misle da je ok klepit' dijete...

meni nije padalo na pamet dok nisam pomislila da namjerno nešto radi... :/ 

inače, neopisivo se kajem što sam ikada digla ruku na svoje dijete i neću si tako skoro oprostiti...

----------


## Dijana

Moja je dobila po guzici točno jedanput. Kad se sakrila u kući i nije se htjela javiti (pet godina je imala). Ja sam je zvala i zvala, vikala da više nije smiješno (jer se imala običaj sakrivat), mi sve pretražili (tako smo mislili), pada noć, ja trčim ispred kuće na cestu, ma gotova..kad se javi glasić: Tuuuuuuuuuu sam! Ma šta si tu...  :Mad:  I dobila je po guzici eto, iz moje frustracije i očaja. Potpuno bezveze, ali eto..

Inače, nemam potrebu niti podviknuti na nju. Kad smo prošli tantrume suživot nam je piece of cake.

----------


## icyoh

Ja sam batine dobila jednom u životu -  u "starijoj" dobi i zbog razloga radi kojeg bi danas sama sebi dala 5x goru kaznu.
Batine me nisu boljele koliko me boljela činjenica da sam napravila takvo sr.nje da sam natjerala mamu da digne ruku na mene (inače je žena koja se izričito tome protivila).

Tada mi je nekako ostalo da su batina zadnja crta koja se primjenjuje isključivo u ekstremnim situacijama i više "boli" roditelja nego dijete.

----------


## kole

> ti je skroz bez veze. pitam se bi li svojima zamjerala da su te samo jednom udarili kao što im zamjeraš batine?!


Pa bih kao sto vec rekoh meni je to u istom rangu, jednako ponizavajuce. A ponekad jedan udarac boli vise nego batine, ne mislim na fizicki bol.
A nemojte misliti da sam ja neka savrsena mama, i meni milion puta prekipi ali se kontrolisem koliko god mogu, ponekad vicem  :Embarassed:  i to mi se nikako ne svidja. Ali mi udaranje jednostavno nije opcija koja moze uroditi necim pozitivnim sem da eventualno instant promeni situaciju.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Ja sam mama, sestra, žena, šta god hoćeš, duuuugog, dugog fitilja, jako rijetko i vičem, a kamoli što drugo, pa ipak, kod obje svoje kćeri ( 7 i 5 god.), u određenoj fazi razvoja, bilo je ruke na guzi i potezanja za uši.
I to su obje bile negdje u dobi  od oko 3 godine, možda nešto više... 
To je bio nekakav njihov ludi pubertet, bacanje po podu i šta ti ja znam, durenje i izvođenje bjesova. Primjenjene su i druge metode (izolacija po minutama i sl.) no znalo je biti nepodnošljivo.
Srećom, to je kratko trajalo, obje su izrasle u iznimno razumne, strpljive, poslušne djevojčice da ne pamtim ni ja ni one kad je bilo ičega sličnog.
Ono što ja znam susresti u svojoj okolini, toliko vikanja, uzaludnih bespomoćnih batina, to je nešto ajme bože, i mislim da se većina nas ne može s tim ni mjeriti.
No, jako je dobro stalno upozoravati da se ne diže ruka na dijete, da i roditelji koji nisu tomu sklonu, ali im se omakne, nekako dvaput razmisle mogu li ipak pronaći nešto drugo...Svakome koristi dobronamjerna ljudska opomena, ništa to ne škodi da mi podsjećamo jendi druge...

----------


## Svimbalo

Ispričavam se zbog uebermensch izjave. Nije bilo lijepo posprdno se izražavati.
Ali stojim iza ostalog što sam rekla.

----------


## bejb

Tara ce uskoro 3 godine i nikad nije dobila batina. jednostavno ne vidim smisla u tome da svoje zivce lijecim na njenoj maloj guzi. 
ja njoj znam reci - ljubavi, mama danas jaaaako zivcana, ajde me pliz nemoj danas puno gnjaviti. ona kaze moze mama i tako funkcioniramo. 
a one dane kad ona ima zivcani dan, ja njoj fino kazem da ode u svoju sobu, legne na krevet i cita knjigicu dok se ne smiri, a kad se smiri, nek dođe k meni. gotovo uvijek poslusa. 
a dal vicem na nju - ne znam. valjda vicem. kad radi nesto sto ne smije, onda onako zapovjednickim glasom viknem.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Deaedi

> Probaj ga staviti na jedno mjesto i maknuti se nakratko od njega i vratiti se smirena. Ili njega maknuti od te situacije i otići s njim u drugu sobu? Ili ako si prenervozna, makni se ti od njega. 
> 			
> 		
> 
>  (bez uvrede autoru naravno).
> 
> Ne znam da li to funkcionira svima ostalima pa sam ja jedini baksus, *no moje dijete nije moguće ostaviti na jednom mjestu da se smiri i odmaknuti se od njega. Nit' će biti na jednom mjestu, nit' će se smiriti nit' će dozvoliti da se odmaknem od njega.*


I moram se složiti sa icyoh, u nekim trenucima, kada sam pokušala izvesti da sjedne dok se smiri ili lista slikovnicu ili sl., to je bio totalni fijasko.
Kada me ljuti, ja je počnem ljubiti, grliti i škakljati, pa me onda i ljutnja brže prođe.

----------


## Anci

Deaedi i icyoh, napisala sam i da proba otići s djetetom u drugu sobu (na tzv. time in   :Grin:  )

Nekome, ne pali to, nego da se malo odvoje.

Nit sam ja icyoh, nit Svimbalo   :Grin:  nit je moje dijete kao njeno dijete... Neki način postoji. Ako ne, onda je faza   :Grin:   pa će proći.

----------


## icyoh

Anchi bez ljutnje  :Kiss:  
Mene taj savjet nervira jer ga stalno čujem u kontekstu "najbolje odgojne metode" u RL a pošto meni ne pali onda ispada da je ili L razmažen ili ja ne funkcioniram kao "dobra" mama.

----------


## Svimbalo

Ah, nitko nije ja...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

A jel vi kužite da je preko 70 posto odgovora DA?

 I ja sam odgovorila DA, a vjerojatno i masa onih koji su barem nekad ili na bilo koji način pokazali da nisu bili dovoljno sposobni na drugi i pametniji način to riješiti.
Ako ništa, tema je korisna da se pokaže da se može i drugačije i da se mora pokušati.

----------


## icyoh

Meni se i dalje rezultat ne prikazuje :?

----------


## crnka84

Ja sam u isčekivanju svog prvog djeteta i moje trenutno razmisljanje je da nikada neću dići ruku na njega jer je mene moja mama mlatila kad god je stigla i čim god je stigla i kad sam zaslužila i kad nisam, doslovno sam imala crne modrice po nogama i tijelu i stvar je da s time nista nije napravila, dok god sam zivjela s njom isla sam joj u inat i bila sve gora i gora jer naposlijetku ni tolike puste batine nisu dopirale do mene, tijelo se valjda navikne.......

Tako da je moje razmisljanje i stav o tome prilicno jasan, iako naravno blagi udarac po ruci ili guzi da bi se dalo nesto do znanja nikako ne spada u isti koš s ovim sto je meni moja draga mama priuštila niti osudjujem ikoga zbog takvog nacina ( osudjujem sve ono sto prelazi te granice )......preda mnom je, imam jos fore bar 3 godine dok ne krenem misliti o tome.......

----------


## kahna

Pa imaš ispod "Glasujte" - "Rezultati" za kliknuti

----------


## Mukica

> Meni se i dalje rezultat ne prikazuje :?


jesi glasala?

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ah, nitko nije ja...


svimbalo, ako si ga dosad pljesnula 4 puta, vjerujem da te je nanervirao mnogostruko više puta od tih 4. 
dakle, činjenica je da si onda ti bila posebno iznervirana, jadna, ljuta itd.
ne hendlaš inače takve situacije jer pretpostavljam, da ih hendlaš, da bi taj broj po guzi bio višestruko veći.

meni osobno, rezultati ankete ništa ne govore. bitan je stav NE PO GUZI, ovo o čemu priča nena jabuka,  a ne da li se nekome, vama, meni,  omakla ruka, pa joj je poslije bilo krivo ko psu. 

ja sam isto dosta kul mama, naročito kad je ova manja u pitanju (što je veća, to sam manje kul   :Grin:  ), ali isto tako nisam ni od onih koje nikad ne osjete poriv udariti dijete. koji put kad me m odalami, ili mi j nešto bezobrazno ili prgavo odgovori, a nije mi dan, najrađe bih njoj vratila, a njemu zalijepila trisku.

ali jednom kad odlučiš da nećeš po guzi, i toga se držiš, onda nađeš rješenje za vlastiti bijes i vlastite frustracije kao i rješenje za hendlanje takve situacije. i to uglavnom ide lakše nego što to mislimo.

kad hodamo po korzu i dođemo do ceste m uporno odbija dati mi ruku. i ja ju uporno dižem ili držim za ruku, a ona uporno urla.
u toj situaciji ja mislim da bih ju morala valjda ili tako jako udariti da to i zapamti ili ju svaki put mlatnuti po guzi, da ju zaboli, da mi taj čas da ruku, ali da do sutra već to zaboravi i opet urla i onda ju ja opet mlatnem.

to bi značilo da idem preko svega onog što mislim da je važno da se bude protiv toga. veliki sam protivnik bilo kakvog nasilja. 

a nanošenje boli, ma kako bilo blago, prema onima koji su mi najdraži i koji su potpuno bespomoćni u toj situaciji...  :Sad:  

ne mislim da će dijete imati ikakve traume ako dobije po guzi, ne sviđa mi se nikako usporedba pravih batina i ovoga po guzi, to mi je u svim kombinacijama neusporedivo, ali sam čin dizanja ruku na dijete za mene nema nikakvog opravdanja. 

a ni svrhe, osim trenutnog smirivanja situacije. do slijedeće situacije.

----------


## pikula

Di je u fazi da mi bježi između dvije trake po  jarunu između bicikla i rola pa na cestu, po bazenu ravno među dvometraše u pubertetu koji se bacaju u svim smjerovima dok igraju picigin, skače s klupe da ulovi kotač od motora, skače s rive (ne zna plivati) preko skliske ograde. Sam Bog ju spašava ovog ljeta iako sam ja na maks 15cm od nje. Ali ja se više ne dam isprovocirati- Ako je opasno onda ne vičem, pokupila sam zahvat od teta u vrtiću - izgleda kao zahvat alfi iz lučkog, ali puno efikasnije i nježnije. Zgrabim je u zraku, sitsnem uz sebe cijelim tijelom, na uho joj šapućem  što god  će dovesti do prestanka otpora (mito ili  oduzimanje najdraže stvari odnosno kupanja npr.  :Wink:  odnesem je na sigurnoi tek onda razgovaramo. . Rekao bi Sears legs first mouth second i meni je to uštedjelo puno živaca i deranja. Jes da ponekad izgledam kao bizon u stampedu, ali bolje to nego da je pljusnem nakon što već istrči na cestu. A to je situaciju koju sam vidjela milion puta u gradu. Dijtee istrči, mama stoji i viče i onda klinac dobije dobije pljusku.  Legs first  :Love:  
Do je već veliki da lovljenje ne dolazi u obzir, dogovrili smo time out znak iz košarke i kad ima žutu minutu na plaži  ili u parku ja pokažem taj znak i to znači dođi da se malo pospominjamo ili ne bu dobro. i dođe uvijek, njemu bi bilo neugodnije nego meni da ga lovim po parku  :Grin: 
hoću reći svako mora naći svoje trikove i sisteme koji pale u gužvi, opasnosti, nervozi. Ne smiju se te greške ponavljati. Svatko može pogriješiti jednom, dvaput, tri put, ali ako se ne nađu neka nova riješenja, onda je samo pitanje vremena kad će se to ponoviti. Rasprave za i protiv su mi bezveze - u takvima je jako lako zvučati kao svetac

----------


## anamar

> hoću reći svako mora naći svoje trikove i sisteme koji pale u gužvi, opasnosti, nervozi. Ne smiju se te greške ponavljati. Svatko može pogriješiti jednom, dvaput, tri put, ali ako se ne nađu neka nova riješenja, onda je samo pitanje vremena kad će se to ponoviti. Rasprave za i protiv su mi bezveze - u takvima je jako lako zvučati kao svetac


sviđa mi se ovaj stav!

N nema tri godine. nisam ju dosada udarila i nadam se da nikada neću to učiniti. ali bude mi žao ko psu, kad sam JA zbog nečega na rubu živaca i počnem vikati ili siktati, zbog nečega što je ONA učinila, a što bi da sam boljeg raspoloženja rješila na neki civiliziraniji način.

----------


## icyoh

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni se i dalje rezultat ne prikazuje :?
> 
> 
> jesi glasala?


Nisam jer imam dijete <3god.

----------


## Anci

> Ah, nitko nije ja...


Ma daj   :Grin:  
To je bila šala   :Smile:  . Super post je napisala cvijeta.
Ni ja ne mislim da će 2, 3 udarca stvoriti neke traume. No, ne mogu reći da to podržavam ko odgojnu metodu.

A ne znam šta da ti kažem... moja mlađa je znala tako se ljutiti kad treba prijeći cestu, ali ja sam to nekako prihvatila da je takva   :Grin:   i ustrajala pri svom.
Ili mi daš ruku, ili te nosim.

Pali i ono kad joj kažem "želiš sama? može, čim pređemo cestu"
Sad je tvoj I. još mali, no ti mu samo ponavljaj, ko pokvarena ploča   :Grin:   i ustraj pri svom. Doći će dan kad će te iznenaditi   :Grin:

----------


## Loryblue

> Anchi bez ljutnje  
> Mene taj savjet nervira jer ga stalno čujem u kontekstu "najbolje odgojne metode" u RL a pošto meni ne pali onda ispada da je ili L razmažen ili ja ne funkcioniram kao "dobra" mama.


i ja sam u ovoj većini glasača.
pa ti se pridružujem u vječnom pitanju: je li i moja L. totalno razmažena ili sam ja "loša" majka. nešto ima u tome. :?

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Ja se trudim sebi osvijestiti situaciju kad sam blizu samo-zapaljenju.
Umor, ljutnja, neoprano suđe, frustriranost poslom
Onda se skuliram

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

pikula, jako dobri trikovi!  :Klap:

----------


## Dijana

pikula, super postovi, pogotovo ovo 



> Rekao bi Sears legs first mouth second


.  :Smile:

----------


## Joe

icy, cca 75% je odgovorilo da.

i ja sam nažalost među njima, ali ne ponosim se time, i najradije bih sebi ruku iščupala što sam si to dozvolila.

ali jednako mi je krivo što ponekad urlam i šizim, jer je i to vid nasilja. 

isto kao i guranje i povlačenje za ruku (sorry mikka- ja i to stavljam u istu kategoriju kao i udaranje).

----------


## mikka

nije sorry, znam da sam pusiona. nisam ga udarila ali sam ga gurnula  :Rolling Eyes:  

jbg, ajde mozda mi je za pola koplja manje krivo (iz moje perspektive udaranog djeteta guranac ne boli toliko kao udarac  :Grin: ). ali sve je to isti drek. poanta je u tome da se ja trebam dovesti u situaciju da ne skacem iz cipela, oni (zasad) jos nisu nista krivi.

----------


## pomikaki

ništa, ja ću čekati godinu dana na to glasanje...   :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

> oni (zasad) jos nisu nista krivi.




jesu, jesu, a tko bi drugi bio kriv nego oni?

e bome, kad se već moram suzdržavati da ih ne mlatnem, još da sebe krivim za njihove piz*arije, neću!

----------


## s3ja

Malac će uskoro 3. Nikad ga nisam udarila i vjerujem/nadam se da nikad neću.
...Dovoljno mi je sjetiti se koliko me je srce boljelo svaki put kad me mama udarila. Znam da je zbog određenih okolnosti bila nervozna i da nije znala drugačije, ali boljelo je i žalosna sam kad se sjetim toga...




> U svakom slučaju, mislim da se vjerojetno nisi našla u situaciji u kojoj je bitno INSTANTNO prestajanje lošeg ponašanja, a nema bolje solucije nego udarac-


JA jesam. I nisam mislila da bi udarac bio najbolje solucija.

----------


## Anci

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  oni (zasad) jos nisu nista krivi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jesu, jesu, a tko bi drugi bio kriv nego oni?
> ...


krivi za što?
za p*   :Grin:  
ili za naše reakcije? - što po meni nisu nikad

----------


## cvijeta73

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mikka prvotno napisa
> ...


ma za p*   :Grin:  
za naše reakcije smo si sami krivi.

----------


## Joe

pa da, ja kontam da moram naći načina da me njihove p*zdarije ne izbacuju iz cipela.

evo, npr, sad su tjedan dana proveli na moru, i tako sam ih se zaželila da se uopće ne mogu sjetiti njihovih p*zdarija, samo lijepih stvari  :Grin:

----------


## Joe

tj. pamtim samo lijepe dane  :Grin:

----------


## Svimbalo

Pikula, super!

s3ja, molim te nemoj mi čupati dijelove rečenica iz konteksta, jer ovako izvađeno se i meni čini groznim, a nije!

cvijetice   :Love:

----------


## la_mama

jesam, po ruci i jednom po guzi i ne ponosim se time. bilo je to u fazi kada je stigla beba i kada ju je nemilo mlatio kada god je dobio priliku. jednostavno je nasrtao na nju i lijepi način nije palio. niti uvjeravanje oči u oči. niti držanje za ruke i slično. ma baš jedan frustrirajući period, i za mene i za njega. al sada vidim da nisu ni ti "pec" po guzi ili ruci upalili, nego je trebalo jednostavno proći vremena da sazrije, da ju prihvati kao novog člana obitelji, kao svoju seku koju sada najvoli.

i sada zna biti grub s njom, ali zato što je zaigran, to ne računam. 

za ostale stvari ne gubim nerve. eto, jedino ukoliko sam tankih živaca iz nekog drugog razloga.

----------


## cvijeta73

> pa da, ja kontam da moram naći načina da me njihove p*zdarije ne izbacuju iz cipela.


hm, ja sam  ipak malo lakši zadatak pred sebe stavila, samo ne dizanje ruke, grubosti i sl. viku si dozvoljavam. 

a za pronalaženje načina da budem uvijek kul na njihove p* , mi samo neke ilegalne supstance padaju na pamet.   :Grin:

----------


## mikka

nade se i koja legalna  :Grin:

----------


## Bipsić

glasala.

na žalost, i ja sam svojeg puknula nekoliko puta. po guzi. a dobio je i za uho   :Embarassed:  

sama sebe tješim da se više ni ne sjećam kad sam ga zadnji put udarila, ali sam zato razvila neke nove "vještine". kad mi padne roleta npr. urlam tak da mi se čini da bi jadnik radio dobio za uho nego slušao moje vikanje  :/

----------


## Bipsić

radio = radije

----------


## s3ja

> s3ja, molim te nemoj mi čupati dijelove rečenica iz konteksta, jer ovako izvađeno se i meni čini groznim, a nije!


Nije bilo usmjereno protiv tebe. Upotrijebila sam tvoj citat, al nisam trebala jer stav da postoje situacije kada je dijete opravdano sprašiti po guzi, slušam gotovo svakodnevno, od različitih ljudi. Takav stav su izrazile čak i voditeljice škole  za roditelje koju sam pohađala...
Jedna mama kaže zabrinuto da ponekad udari malca, npr neki dan joj je istrčao na cestu, a njoj ruka pobjegla. Pita zabrinuta majka njih da li je to uredu, vidi se na njoj da dvoji i da se osjeća krivom.... 
Umjesto razumijevanja njenog osjećaja, njene situacije, podrške, ali i davanja informacije o drugim načinima reagiranja u takvim situacijama, stručne voditeljice su joj rekle da je to sve normalno.
Moram priznati da sam bila nemalo iznenađena!

----------


## s3ja

> [
> 
> ali jednom kad odlučiš da nećeš po guzi, i toga se držiš, onda nađeš rješenje za vlastiti bijes i vlastite frustracije kao i rješenje za hendlanje takve situacije. i to uglavnom ide lakše nego što to mislimo.


x

----------


## pomikaki

nepažljivo čitam.

Je li ikom osim meni palo na pamet da bi anketa trebala izgledati ovako:

Jeste li ikada udarili dijete (do koje već dobi):
- Da, kad je zaslužilo, smatram to odgojnom metodom
- Da, nekoliko se puta nisam uspjela/uspio kontrolirati, ali ne mislim je to u redu 
- Da, često se ne kontroliram ali mislim da bih to trebala/trebao promijeniti
- Ne, zato što je dijete dobro ali da treba uvela/uveo bih i fizičku kaznu (Ovdje valjda spada samo Deaedi, ako sam dobro shvatila, pa ako ne prihvaća više od 4 opcije možda obez ove)
- Ne, zato što smatram da to nije korisna metoda odgoja

Mislim da bi rezultati bili puno zanimljiviji.

----------


## cvijeta73

pomikaki, slažem se da treba promijeniti anketu da bude zanimljivija, ali JAAAKO si fulala što se tiče Deaedi - mislim da je ona gorljiva protivnica fizičkog kažnjavanja djece, pa čak je ovdje, na forumu, (nepravedno po meni, samo zato što ima dobro dijete   :Grin:  ) bila "optužena" kao pristaša permisivnog odgoja. 
moj dojam je pak da je ona od onih blagih mama koje samo objašnjavaju i pričaju, mislim da ona ni ne viče.   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> pomikaki, slažem se da treba promijeniti anketu da bude zanimljivija, ali JAAAKO si fulala što se tiče Deaedi - mislim da je ona gorljiva protivnica fizičkog kažnjavanja djece, pa čak je ovdje, na forumu, (nepravedno po meni, samo zato što ima dobro dijete   ) bila "optužena" kao pristaša permisivnog odgoja. 
> moj dojam je pak da je ona od onih blagih mama koje samo objašnjavaju i pričaju, mislim da ona ni ne viče.


može biti, u tom slučaju sori Deaedi, ali i kad bi mislila onako kako sam je ja zamislila, tko sam ja da joj i to branim, naravno...

Ako vam se da ponovo glasati, ja vam idem složiti anketu (nisam nikad pa da probam).

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam odgovorila DA, mada sam među onima koji su za "ne po guzi".
I te situacije su se dogodile kada sam već bila na putu lansiranja na mars.
Ne znam što bih puno pisala o ovome, znam da sam pogriješila, trudim se ne reagirati tako i rijetko mi se dogodilo. Ali sam živac po prirodi i lako planem. Nije neko opravdanje, ali kako je netko napisao...kad ti se već zacrni pred očima...

Mogla bih potipsati neke cure ovdje.

Svimbalo, nisi usamljeni slučaj!   :Sad:

----------


## Elinor

Neću glasati jer smo mlađi od tri. Jednom sam ga lupila po guzi, imao je pelenu pa vjerojatno nije ni osjetio, ali nije isprika. Tome je prethodilo da me nogama zašutao posred face i trudničkog trbuha. Valjda sam u strahu za bebu izgubila razum.  :Sad:  Istog trena sam se rasplakala, rekla mu da je to što je mama napravila jako ružno, isto kao što je jako ružno što je on udario mamu. Ne namjeravam to ponoviti, sada samo primam udarce i podsjećam ga da ne smije tući mamu ili bilo koga drugoga.

----------


## Dijana

cvijeta, potpis, pomi, jaaako si fulala za deaedi, ako nisi baš sigurna ne bi baš trebala izletati sa takvim kvalifikacijama. :/

----------


## blazena

Nisam glasala jer smo ispod 3, ali da... poletila mi je ruka 2-3 puta.
Od toga 2x zato sto je on udario mene - ne slucajno, pogledao me u oci i opalio mi samar. 
Ja sam mu vratila, lagano i kontrolirano, s objasnjenjem da ce mu se kad udari - vratiti. 

A za treci put mi je zao, jako zao. Pao mi je mrak na oci. Problem je novi i jos nemam rjesenje. On odjednom ne zeli spavati bez mene, a meni uzasno treba tih 2h vecernjeg mira. 




> mene stari mlatio ko vola u kupusu. ja danas kad pobjesnim jedva kontroliram silni nagon da razbijem i klince i kucu i cijeli grad. pretpostavljam da to ide jedno s drugim.


Ta sam.
I urlam, i razbijam stokove u kupaonici. 

Kako je veci, sve manje. 
Djelomicno jer sam se ja skulirala, djelomicno jer sad puno toga razumije, pregovara i sve se lakse mozemo dogovoriti.

----------


## blazena

> Reagiram samo ako je opća opasnost, ostalo pustim da ode vrit, nek se posvađaju, proliju.... i najčešće je puno manja šteta nego da sam se ja perfekcionist mješala.  
> Naravno da ima dušebrižnika koji će komentirati gle mama čita, a oni  kopaju po blatu ili sl. ali ako ja upravo brojim do tisuću ne dam se smesti. Neće nikome biti ništa od blata, a od mojeg    hoće dakle brojim.


E, to i meni pomaze.

I pomoc. Kad znas da nisi sama - jedina odgovorna za jelo, spavanje, disciplinu, organizaciju dana, ciscenje stana... 
Mm jako puno radi, neki put prodje dan da malca ni ne vidi. 
Samo vikendom je s nama, ako ne mora radit prekovremeno.
To je samo po sebi tesko, al kad krene prigovarati kako stan nije dovoljno cist i kako sam nesposoban roditelj jer "da znam odgajati dijete, ne bih morala vikati"....   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## blazena

> A jel vi kužite da je preko 70 posto odgovora DA?
> 
>  I ja sam odgovorila DA, a vjerojatno i masa onih koji su barem nekad ili na bilo koji način pokazali da nisu bili dovoljno sposobni na drugi i pametniji način to riješiti.
> Ako ništa, tema je korisna da se pokaže da se može i drugačije i da se mora pokušati.

----------


## pomikaki

> cvijeta, potpis, pomi, jaaako si fulala za deaedi, ako nisi baš sigurna ne bi baš trebala izletati sa takvim kvalifikacijama. :/


ok, još jednom sooori (još će se javiti i Deaedi pa ću je čuti) recimo da je bilo u zafirkanciji i da ionako smatram da svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje, i uostalom dodala sam da ne mora biti da sam u pravu. Recimo Svimbi ovdje zagovara lakšu fizičku kaznu kao potrebnu odgojnu metodu, ili sam opet u krivu? i ja se s time mogu ne složiti ali dok ne mlati dijete "ko vola u kupusu" smatram da je to ipak njezina stvar...

----------


## mona

ja nikada nisam lupila svoje starije dijete  :Smile:  
ali mlađa me ponekad dovodi do ludila
i jedanput sam pokleknula
bacila je staklenu čašu namjerno
i ja ju automatski lupila po prstima
i nisam postigla ništa jer mi se ona samo nasmijala u lice :shock: 
Pokušati ću ne napraviti to više nikada
a ono NE PO GUZI...totalni sam pobornik
ali svi smo mi ljudi i ponekad reagiramo i kako ne bi željeli
i nismo zato nepodobni roditelji!

----------


## Deaedi

> nepažljivo čitam.
> 
> Je li ikom osim meni palo na pamet da bi anketa trebala izgledati ovako:
> 
> Jeste li ikada udarili dijete (do koje već dobi):
> - Da, kad je zaslužilo, smatram to odgojnom metodom
> - Da, nekoliko se puta nisam uspjela/uspio kontrolirati, ali ne mislim je to u redu 
> - Da, često se ne kontroliram ali mislim da bih to trebala/trebao promijeniti
> - Ne, zato što je dijete dobro ali da treba uvela/uveo bih i fizičku kaznu (*Ovdje valjda spada samo Deaedi*, ako sam dobro shvatila, pa ako ne prihvaća više od 4 opcije možda obez ove)
> ...



 :shock: 

Pomikaki, uvela bi fizicku kaznu za one forumasice koje sudjeluju u raspravi, a uopce ne citaju sto netko drugi pise.

cvijeta73 me je dobro opisala:




> pomikaki, slažem se da treba promijeniti anketu da bude zanimljivija, ali JAAAKO si fulala što se tiče Deaedi - mislim da je ona gorljiva protivnica fizičkog kažnjavanja djece, pa čak je ovdje, na forumu, (nepravedno po meni, samo zato što ima dobro dijete  ) bila "optužena" kao pristaša permisivnog odgoja. 
> moj dojam je pak da je ona od onih blagih mama koje samo objašnjavaju i pričaju, mislim da ona ni ne viče.


  :Love:  

Ocito nema smisla da sudjelujem u raspravi, kad neke forumasice, kao npr. bas ti pomikaki, uporno ne zele shvatiti sto im druga strana govori i pisu, da oprostis, ali stvarno obicne gluposti.

----------


## maria71

deaedi je fina i pristojna, ja sam lajava i urlam , ne tučem, ali urlam .mali više ni ne reagira ,veli kad se smiriš lijepo mi objasni   i među prvima sam počela  kritički jelte promišljati tematiku i problematiku permisivnog odgoja.

----------


## icyoh

MM je najljubaznija osoba na svijetu koja nikad ne diže glas (kamoli da bi digao ruku). Pa L svejedno sluša sve što mu tata kaže. Dovoljno da ga pogleda i ozbiljno kaže NE i on odmah prestaje.

Dok mu ja, napasna i glasna, koje se većina kolega boji kao svinjske gripe, uopće nisam nikakav autoritet svom djetetu. Ja kažem NE, on baci igračku  na mene, dobije napad histerije ili kreće u grčenje po podu.

Tako da to uopće nema veze s odgojem (i također mislim da je D. krivo portretizirana   :Wink:  ).

----------


## pomikaki

ok
How many times can I say I'm sorry, how many times...

Zaboga, ok, krivo sam shvatila post, ali zbilja ne shvaćam da bi me toliko moglo pogoditi nešto što krivo o meni zaključi netko tko me ne pozna? Zbilja nisam imala loše namjere, tako sam eto shvatila Deaedin stav, i nisam imala namjere čak ni kritizirati a kamoli povrijediti. Ako sam se već dva puta ispričala onda ne znam što bih još mogla. Deaedi, prihvaćam tvoje pravo da misliš bilo ovako kako sam ja pomislila bilo ovako kako te opisala cvijeta. Ispričavam se po stoti put što sam krivo interpretirala. No ako ovdje baš toliko mogu povrijediti ljude, možda zbilja nema smisla da ni ja sudjelujem u raspravi. Pa da jednom i ja to napišem.

----------


## maria71

meni si povrijedila taštinu   :Grin:  

permisivci su moooooojiiiiiii 

pomikaki   :Love:

----------


## Balarosa

> pomikaki, slažem se da treba promijeniti anketu da bude zanimljivija, ali JAAAKO si fulala što se tiče Deaedi - mislim da je ona gorljiva protivnica fizičkog kažnjavanja djece, pa čak je ovdje, na forumu, (nepravedno po meni, samo zato što ima dobro dijete   ) bila "optužena" kao pristaša permisivnog odgoja. 
> moj dojam je pak da je ona od onih blagih mama koje samo objašnjavaju i pričaju, mislim da ona ni ne viče.


Ona čak ni na muža ne viče!  :shock:    :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> meni si povrijedila taštinu   
> 
> permisivci su moooooojiiiiiii 
> 
> pomikaki


Nedosljedna kakva jesam, evo me već, da te pitam: sjećam se da si prije nego si nestala u dalekim galaksijama pokrenula onu temu o permisivnom odgoju, baš sam te htjela pitati da to malo bolje objasniš, dakle kakva bi bila najbolji način postavljanja granica... ali nisam stigla. U međuvremenu sam malo više saznala o tome što se podrazumijeva pod permisivnim odgojem, ali i dalje me zanima više.

----------


## piplica

> Recimo Svimbi ovdje zagovara lakšu fizičku kaznu kao potrebnu odgojnu metodu, ili sam opet u krivu?


Mislim da si opet u krivu, nisam nigdje pročitala da Svimbalo zagovara bilo kakvo fizičko kažnjavanje....

----------


## Svimbalo

Da, mene si donekle krivo shvatila, ali ne moraš se ispričavati   :Grin:  
Ja tvrdim da mi dijete neće imati traume od tih par "udaraca", ali da mi je žao kao psu nakon njih-je!
Ja bih bila onaj tvoj drugi slučaj.
Malo modoficirani-ne mislim da je to u redu, ali ako je počinjeno "zlo" gore od laganog udarca, nije da neću moći spavati nakon toga.
Kompliciram, pa da pojasnim-prvi put sam ga klepila po ručici kad me nije prestajao tući s kamionom po glavi, ali sam se nakon toga rasplakala. Bilo mi je jako krivo, izljubila sam ga i ispričala se. Nije mi jako zamjerio, smijao mi se nakon 10ak sekundi   :Smile:  
Drugi, treći i četvrti put bilo je zato jer je mlatio Helu-to mi nije bilo toliko žao, bilo mi je više žao psa, a i iskreno, pomalo me je bilo strah da će joj popustiti živci, a njeni zubi i samo da okrznu...brrrr   :Sad:   (iako, mislim da je to ipak nemoguće).

----------


## Deaedi

> ok
> How many times can I say I'm sorry, how many times...
> 
> Zaboga, ok, krivo sam shvatila post, ali zbilja ne shvaćam da bi me toliko moglo pogoditi nešto što krivo o meni zaključi netko tko me ne pozna? Zbilja nisam imala loše namjere, tako sam eto shvatila Deaedin stav, i nisam imala namjere čak ni kritizirati a kamoli povrijediti. Ako sam se već dva puta ispričala onda ne znam što bih još mogla. Deaedi, prihvaćam tvoje pravo da misliš bilo ovako kako sam ja pomislila bilo ovako kako te opisala cvijeta. Ispričavam se po stoti put što sam krivo interpretirala. No ako ovdje baš toliko mogu povrijediti ljude, možda zbilja nema smisla da ni ja sudjelujem u raspravi. Pa da jednom i ja to napišem.





> ok
> How many times can I say I'm sorry, how many times...
> 
> Zaboga, ok, krivo sam shvatila post, ali zbilja ne shvaćam da bi me toliko moglo pogoditi nešto što krivo o meni zaključi netko tko me ne pozna? Zbilja nisam imala loše namjere, tako sam eto shvatila Deaedin stav, i nisam imala namjere čak ni kritizirati a kamoli povrijediti. Ako sam se već dva puta ispričala onda ne znam što bih još mogla. Deaedi, prihvaćam tvoje pravo da misliš bilo ovako kako sam ja pomislila bilo ovako kako te opisala cvijeta. Ispričavam se po stoti put što sam krivo interpretirala. No ako ovdje baš toliko mogu povrijediti ljude, možda zbilja nema smisla da ni ja sudjelujem u raspravi. Pa da jednom i ja to napišem.


Isprika prihvaćena.

Iako, oni koji pažljivo čitaju šta pišem, znaju da ne vjerujem u isprike.   :Grin:   Ako je nešto bilo nenamjerno, onda isprika nije potrebna. Ako je bilo namjerno, onda ni isprika ne pomaže.

Inače, jako sam osjetljiva na fizičko kažnjavanje djece, to mi se jednostavno rečeno, *gadi.*. 

Kad je MM, jednom kad mu je jednom cura stvarno dobro istestirala živce, rekao da će je idući put udariti po guzi (a nije je nikada u 4g), ja sam mu rekla da bi to značilo kraj našeg braka. Jedan udarac je meni dovoljno za takav čin. Onda možeš misliti šta mislim o ljudima koji udare djecu.

----------


## Svimbalo

Piplice   :Love:  
Ana, nemoj jako tugovati, naučit ćemo mi ovdje to bolje hendlati...  :Kiss:

----------


## koksy

Jucer mi je srce puklo kad sam sjedila kod susjede na kavi, njen mali, 6 god, zica da hoce ici kod prijatelja, al bilo je vec jako kasno pa ga ona nije pustila. Opravdano. Mali zica, moli, preklinje, ona se neda. I ok. Kad joj je bilo dosta kaze mu "dodi ovdje" A on, sav snudzden, onako pogne glavu i kaze "znam, sad ces me prebit" A ja ovako  :shock: 

Rekla sam joj svoje misljenje, ali i da s njom o tome necu vise raspravljat, jer ocito se razilazimo u odgojnim metodama.
Ok, moje dijete je malo, i jasno mi je da ne kuzi dosta toga pa stoga ni ne mogu sebi opravdat udarac tj. kad bi ga udarila. A nisam.
Kad je nemoguc, jer mislim, i meni se spuste rolete, jednostavno odbrojim do 10 pa onda krenem rijesavat situaciju, ili objasnjavanjem ili ignoriranjem ili ga jednostavno uzmem na ruke i maknem od situacije.

Viknem ponekad, kad je situacija opasna. Neki dan ga je ogrebla macka, malo, i MM je odma htio istuc macku, al to nije nacin, ja sam pred malim maci ocitala bukvicu, kako sam sad ljuta na nju i da to vise ne smije radit. I mali je bio sretan, isto tako postupam i s njim. Jer ako njemu nedam da udari mene, zivotinju, cak ni cvijece, zasto bi ja udarala njega?

I moram priznat da sam ponosna na njega sto ne udara drugu djecu, niti ne gura, uopce nikakvo nasilje ne upotrebljava kad se recimo svadaju za igracku, on je ustrajan i tvrdoglav ali nema ni trunke agresivnosti, bar ne zasad.

E da, mene su tukli ko klinku, ko god je stigao, pamtim i danas, zamjeram i to dobrano.

----------


## joy

Nisam ali malo je falilo.
Nije jos 3 godine star,ali kad padne crno na oci...
Ovo je samo primjer od neki dan.
Idemo setati kroz grad,manje mjesto,on sjedi u kolicima uziva.
Kupim mu kiflu,sokic,lizalicu ma uzivancija s njim.Sretnem poznanicu,samo se pozdravimo i pocnemo rijec dvije on kao ludak.
Pocne izlaziti iz kolica,vristi,baca se na pod.Tramvaj prolazi,on trci da ga dodirne,ja ostavljam kolica trcim za njim,hvatam ga on mi se otima urla...
Ljudi gledaju u mene i posmijavaju se,ono kao "vidi je, ne zna da ga smiri" neki komentiraju"jao decko pa sta ti je zasto tako urlas?".
Vracam ga u kolica on se neda sjesti,izlazi,stvari mi ispadaju iz kolica iz one kosare dole,jagode svuda po putu...
Pomislim ali ne samo pomislim nego osjetim toliku potrebu da ga se namlatim u tom trenutku.
Sama sebi govorim da ne smijem jer nedo Bog da netko vidi, a vidio bi neko 100% i samo malo po guzi,odmah bi me prijavili,ovde samo cekaju na to.
Sigurna sam da bi ga udarila da smo nas dvoje bili sami.

----------


## koksy

*joy* mi smo imali i gore situacije...puuuno gore, al ja obicno probam skrenuti pozornost. Moj recimo obozava buseve, i kad vidi bus isto bi najrade skocio na njega, pa ja, naravno, nedam, pa on urla pa ja lijepo nadem neku drugu zanimaciju tipa "idemo vidjeti onaj bager sto kopa, kamion sto tamo stoji..." Dakle nesto drugo sto mu je jos zanimljivo. I smiri se za par sekundi, zaboravi na bus i idemo dalje!

Nakon par takvih diverzija, mozak ti vec pocne radit brzinom munje, u djelicu sekunde smislis neku drugu zanimaciju!

----------


## blazena

Meni takve situacije nisu problem... jest da znam brojat u sebi, al se snadjem kaako je Koksy napisala. I ocekujem takve situacije kad smo vani, ak prodjemo bez veselim se dobrom danu  :Smile: 

Meni je problem kad sam krepana... od posla, od zivota... nekak dodje vecer, on ide na spavanje, uspavam ga... i za 15 min opet dreci, nece spavat neg sa mnom. 
A meni treba, ocajnicki treba moje vrijeme. 
Tu nemam maste ni zericu... prazna sam, nis nemam. 
Ne tucem ga, al mi dodje. O, dodje.

----------


## Anemona

> Nisam ali malo je falilo.
> Nije jos 3 godine star,ali kad padne crno na oci...
> Ovo je samo primjer od neki dan.
> Idemo setati kroz grad,manje mjesto,on sjedi u kolicima uziva.
> Kupim mu kiflu,sokic,lizalicu ma uzivancija s njim.Sretnem poznanicu,samo se pozdravimo i pocnemo rijec dvije on kao ludak.
> Pocne izlaziti iz kolica,vristi,baca se na pod.Tramvaj prolazi,on trci da ga dodirne,ja ostavljam kolica trcim za njim,hvatam ga on mi se otima urla...
> Ljudi gledaju u mene i posmijavaju se,ono kao "vidi je, ne zna da ga smiri" neki komentiraju"jao decko pa sta ti je zasto tako urlas?".
> Vracam ga u kolica on se neda sjesti,izlazi,stvari mi ispadaju iz kolica iz one kosare dole,jagode svuda po putu...
> Pomislim ali ne samo pomislim nego osjetim toliku potrebu da ga se namlatim u tom trenutku.
> ...


Samo da prokomentiram ovu situaciju. Da moj maleni pojede lizalicu i popije sok isto bi postao lud i nemoguć, kao da je na teškim drogama. Dakle, razmisli i o tome.
Isto tako, bez obzira da li glupo zvuči ili ne, možda mu poznanica "nije sjela", ili je jednostavno želio mamu samo za sebe. Uobičajena situacija.

----------


## blazena

Inace, ne vjerujem u batine kao odgojne metode - u smislu da ce pljuska ili po guzi ikog nauciti da nesto ne radi, ili potaknut na pozeljno ponasanje.
Nisam a priori protiv "po guzi", al dosad se jos nisam uvjerila da radi od jednog puta.
Ako se po guzi ponovi bar 3-4 puta, dosljedno u toj istoj situaciji, djeluje. Vidjeno na tudjem primjeru. Ali je i cijena visoka: tom djetetu je dosta pokazat podignutu ruku i vec se boji.

Kad izgubim kontrolu - a ja i urlanje, guranje, bacanje, povlacenje... smatram nasiljem - izgubim je jer sam premorena, u tom trenutku mi je too much, nesto sto inace znam da je prolazno i rijesim, mi  tad prelije casu...
I uvijek se sjetim one "nasilje je posljednji izlaz bespomocnih".
I place mi se i ljuta sam na sebe.

Nisam samo s djetetom takva... dreknem i na mm-a. 
Al rjedje - on je odrastao, kad nemam snage od njega se mogu maknut. 
A od K. ne mogu.

----------


## Eci

U ovakvim sam situacijama bila 1000 puta. Najstarijeg sam puno puta lupila po guzi i sada mi je uuužasno krivo zbog toga. Nisam onda znala bolje. Srećom i roditeljstvo se uči (a i živci se treniraju) i ponosna sam na sebe što Iru i Vitu nisam udarila nikada, i nadam se da neću.

----------


## Trina

> Jucer mi je srce puklo kad sam sjedila kod susjede na kavi, njen mali, 6 god, zica da hoce ici kod prijatelja, al bilo je vec jako kasno pa ga ona nije pustila. Opravdano. Mali zica, moli, preklinje, ona se neda. I ok. Kad joj je bilo dosta kaze mu "dodi ovdje" A on, sav snudzden, onako pogne glavu i kaze "znam, sad ces me prebit" A ja ovako  :shock: 
> 
> Rekla sam joj svoje misljenje, ali i da s njom o tome necu vise raspravljat, jer ocito se razilazimo u odgojnim metodama.
> Ok, moje dijete je malo, i jasno mi je da ne kuzi dosta toga pa stoga ni ne mogu sebi opravdat udarac tj. kad bi ga udarila. A nisam.
> Kad je nemoguc, jer mislim, i meni se spuste rolete, jednostavno odbrojim do 10 pa onda krenem rijesavat situaciju, ili objasnjavanjem ili ignoriranjem ili ga jednostavno uzmem na ruke i maknem od situacije.
> 
> Viknem ponekad, kad je situacija opasna. Neki dan ga je ogrebla macka, malo, i MM je odma htio istuc macku, al to nije nacin, ja sam pred malim maci ocitala bukvicu, kako sam sad ljuta na nju i da to vise ne smije radit. I mali je bio sretan, isto tako postupam i s njim. Jer ako njemu nedam da udari mene, zivotinju, cak ni cvijece, zasto bi ja udarala njega?
> 
> I moram priznat da sam ponosna na njega sto ne udara drugu djecu, niti ne gura, uopce nikakvo nasilje ne upotrebljava kad se recimo svadaju za igracku, on je ustrajan i tvrdoglav ali nema ni trunke agresivnosti, bar ne zasad.
> ...


Nekidan idemo mi s plaže, ja s njih troje. I svađaju se, tuku, ona vrišti, on se dere pa je malo provocira, ona ga vrijeđa...i traje to sigurno 5 minuta. Odjednom kaže on njoj: "Ajde nemoj se više derati, kad dođemo kući mama će nas rastaviti!!". A neka ženska sa strane s svojom bebom gleda i reakcija :shock: . I što sad, ženska se šokirala, ja se osramotila a mali se smije. A istina je ta da ih mama neće "rastaviti" kad dođu kući niti ih ikad mlati (osim tih par puta kad sam ih zviznula po guzici i malo više puta kad sam ga povukla za uho ali eto, i to uho nije u điru dugo gledajući u povijest) neće ni vikati nego će sjesti s njima i razgovarati o tako bezveznom ponašanju. A ženska je pomislila garant isto što i ti, da ih mlatim i zlostavljam u svoja 4 zida. Samo što moje djetetšce jako dobro zna što treba reći u određenom trenutku da bi sredilo mamu  :Grin:

----------


## meda

> joy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nisam ali malo je falilo.
> Nije jos 3 godine star,ali kad padne crno na oci...
> Ovo je samo primjer od neki dan.
> Idemo setati kroz grad,manje mjesto,on sjedi u kolicima uziva.
> Kupim mu kiflu,sokic,lizalicu ma uzivancija s njim.Sretnem poznanicu,samo se pozdravimo i pocnemo rijec dvije on kao ludak.
> Pocne izlaziti iz kolica,vristi,baca se na pod.Tramvaj prolazi,on trci da ga dodirne,ja ostavljam kolica trcim za njim,hvatam ga on mi se otima urla...
> ...


a mozda je i on samo htio malo protegnut noge za promjenu, a to sto si stala je shvatio kao vrijeme za to. drugi put racunaj na pauzu u parku, nek se malo istrci i iskace, pa ne moze dijete cjelo vrijeme uzivat sjedeci, treba mu i malo kretanja

----------


## medoribica

jesam i žalim još i dan, danas za tim.... :/  sada je kazna otići u sobu u krevet (kada ono postane neprepoznatljiva; vikanje, deranje...), kada se ohladi može se vratiti u kuhinju i dnevnu sobu. to je obično nekih desetak minuta i onda je opet normalna....

----------


## Anci

> Nekidan idemo mi s plaže, ja s njih troje. I svađaju se, tuku, ona vrišti, on se dere pa je malo provocira, ona ga vrijeđa...i traje to sigurno 5 minuta. Odjednom kaže on njoj: "Ajde nemoj se više derati, kad dođemo kući mama će nas rastaviti!!". A neka ženska sa strane s svojom bebom gleda i reakcija :shock: . I što sad, ženska se šokirala, ja se osramotila a mali se smije. A istina je ta da ih mama neće "rastaviti" kad dođu kući niti ih ikad mlati (osim tih par puta kad sam ih zviznula po guzici i malo više puta kad sam ga povukla za uho ali eto, i to uho nije u điru dugo gledajući u povijest) neće ni vikati nego će sjesti s njima i razgovarati o tako bezveznom ponašanju. A ženska je pomislila garant isto što i ti, da ih mlatim i zlostavljam u svoja 4 zida. Samo što moje djetetšce jako dobro zna što treba reći u određenom trenutku da bi sredilo mamu


Nekad im dobro dođe i da se malo razdvoje, bar na kratko   :Grin:

----------


## točkalica

> Ja sam vjerojatno malo u off-u, pa krivo shvaćam.
> U svakom slučaju, mislim da se vjerojetno nisi našla u situaciji u kojoj je bitno INSTANTNO prestajanje lošeg ponašanja, a nema bolje solucije nego udarac-navodim konkretan primjer: udaranje i bacanje igračaka u našu vavu.
> I mene ždere kako ću ga naučiti da ne smije tući vavu, ako ja "tučem" njega, ali u tom dijelu potpisujem Trinu, bar sam sigurna da od tih par po guzi ili ručici neće imati traume. A primarno je spasiti nježnu vavinu njušku, pogotovo uzevši u obzir da je ona samo vava i da ne mogu dati ruku u vatru da joj neće jednom dopi*diti takvo maltretiranje (koje se srećom smanjilo).



ajme i mi imamo problema s vavom. posebno su dobri ali zajednooooo, :smajlić koji čupa kosu od muke....koliko sam glasa izgubila, on ju namjerno provcira i onda se ona zaleti na njega ponaša se kao da je i on štene, ali usput mu je potrgala par  trenerki, hlačica i  kako da ne budem luda..i tako iz dana u dan i ovo i ono al ne, njemu je dosadno i opet. i mene strah da će joj jedan dan dosadit da ga ne ugrize, i već ga je znala slučajno ogrepst malo jače , ali ništa dve suze i ponovo, kao da govorim ZIDUUUUUUUUUUUUUU. :smajlić i dalje čupa kosu:
joj oprostite na malom OT, dirnuli su me u žicu.
(ima li kamo i ova tema??)

----------


## Dijana

> Samo da prokomentiram ovu situaciju. Da moj maleni pojede lizalicu i popije sok isto bi postao lud i nemoguć, kao da je na teškim drogama. Dakle, razmisli i o tome. 
> Isto tako, bez obzira da li glupo zvuči ili ne, možda mu poznanica "nije sjela", ili je jednostavno želio mamu samo za sebe. Uobičajena situacija.


anemona, ništa osobno, ali evo da i ja prokomentiram  :Grin:  . 
Jel se može čovjek ovdje na forumu ikad požalit, bez da mu dođe ovakav savjet? Savjet nakon kojeg se čovjek osjeća otprilike kao gono na kiši? 
 Ko nije imao tantrumasto dijete, vjerujte, ne zna o čemu priča. I koliko je živaca potrebno da se shendla tantrumasta situacija, a u javnosti je to još i teže..

----------


## Peterlin

Mhm, imam ja iskustva baš kao Anemona...

Razina šećera u krvi pokretala je takve situacije kod moje djece, dugo predugo da bi bilo slučajno. NE kažem da je to slučaj sa svima.

Također, moj mlađi ne zna prepoznat glad i žeđ (još uvijek ponekad, iako ideu školu) pa mu moramo REĆI da treba piti ili da je vrijeme večere. Ako ne jede i ne pije (ili ako se dočepa koncentriranih slatikiša) od pitomog djeteta pretvori se u divlju zvijer u 3 minute. 

Daklem, nema druge nego promatrati svoje dijete. Mi smo za naše našli uzorak, iako ne uspijem s mlađim još uvijek regularno postići pristojno ponašanje, a ne kanim se do sudnjeg dana izgovarati na razinu šećera (ima i karakter svog utjecaja).   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> Nekidan idemo mi s plaže, ja s njih troje. I svađaju se, tuku, ona vrišti, on se dere pa je malo provocira, ona ga vrijeđa...i traje to sigurno 5 minuta. Odjednom kaže on njoj: "Ajde nemoj se više derati, kad dođemo kući mama će nas rastaviti!!". A neka ženska sa strane s svojom bebom gleda i reakcija :shock: . I što sad, ženska se šokirala, ja se osramotila a mali se smije. A istina je ta da ih mama neće "rastaviti" kad dođu kući niti ih ikad mlati (osim tih par puta kad sam ih zviznula po guzici i malo više puta kad sam ga povukla za uho ali eto, i to uho nije u điru dugo gledajući u povijest) neće ni vikati nego će sjesti s njima i razgovarati o tako bezveznom ponašanju. A ženska je pomislila garant isto što i ti, da ih mlatim i zlostavljam u svoja 4 zida. Samo što moje djetetšce jako dobro zna što treba reći u određenom trenutku da bi sredilo mamu


Imam i ja nešto slično, trčim neki dan po parkiralištu za malom koja se zaletila prema cesti, a ona ciči i pokriva tukama malu guzicu. A nisam nikad majke mi. Odakle to: natjeravale smo se da ne ide bosa u hodnik po pločicama, pogotovo jer je nedavno nešto duže vukla neku prehladu, pa kako me ignorirala počela sam se zaletavati za njom uz polikč "ide buba koja papa guzu" i štipkati je po istoj, pa sam je tako kroz zafrkanciju tjerala u sobu, nije mi se dalo dramiti previše oko te situacije (je li to znak permisivnog odgoja?). U svakom slučaju, sad kad je netko vani vidi kako bježi i spašava guzu, izgleda kao da redovito dobiva kuhačom  :shock: 

Deaedi i Svimbi, ja se često zapitam što ljudi pomisle o meni kad vide što sam sve sposobna napisati. I svaki put kad nekog upoznam preko foruma iznenadim se koliko ta osoba drugačije izgleda nego što sam je zamislila (ili, imala sam suprotnu situaciju kad mi se frendica registrirala na forum, nešto nevjerojatno, nismo se oko ničeg mogle složiti a inače sasvim lijepo kafenišemo). Sasvim mi je logično da ovdje imamo većinom krive predodžbe jedni o drugima, i to mi nije razlog za živciranje - konačno, da netko napiše kako pomikaki zastupa preventivno fizičko kažnjavanje djece, redovito prati "Trenutak istine" i zahtjeva da svi psi šeću isključivo na lancu kraćem od 1m i brnjicom, jedina logična reakcija bi mi bila - čuj, mislim da ste me s nekim zamjenili. Budući da sam ja svoju nezgodnu procjenu izbacila u ležernom tomu i još se pritom smatrala primjerom tolerancije   :Grin:  , nije mi baš bilo logično da se netko na to ljuti pa je isprika D. išla jedino jer mi je žao ako je to smeta.

Inače ta situacija s psom je zbilja nezgodna, a opet ne bih se kladila da će pec po prstima pomoći (ne kažem ni da će biti ozbiljna trauma, ali nisam sigurna šalje li pravu poruku). MIslim da će prestati taj čas, ali će ponoviti. Mene fizička kazna nije naučila da ne ponavljam djelo nego da ga dobro sakrijem. Ali opet, pa nisam ja diplomirala pedagodiju, pa se moje mišljenje treba uzeti kao mišljenje nekog tko piskara po roditeljskom forumu, kad već treba disklejmer.

----------


## Dijana

peterlin, moju je pokretalo...ne znam što  :Laughing:  , ali oduvijek sam joj davala vrlo malo šećernih stvari, tako da to nije slučaj. Znate npr situaciju kad ste tri sata bili na igralištu i vrijeme je kući poć, uredno ste najavili, i ponavljali da ćete brzo kući u razmacima od pet minuta, da bi se djetešce onda počelo bacati po zemlji, urlati, neće se staviti u kolica, itd. Znala sam se osjećati stvarno jadno i nemoćno, i da me dočekao ovakav savjet, hm, ne znam.. :/ I puknula bi je bila, ali nisam,ni doma ni u javnosti. Poželjela jesam da je puknem  :Grin:  .
Srećom, prošlo je negdje s tri i pol, i sad je stvarno izuzetno dogovorljivo dijete.

----------


## piplica

> Samo da prokomentiram ovu situaciju. Da moj maleni pojede lizalicu i popije sok isto bi postao lud i nemoguć, kao da je na teškim drogama. Dakle, razmisli i o tome. 
> Isto tako, bez obzira da li glupo zvuči ili ne, možda mu poznanica "nije sjela", ili je jednostavno želio mamu samo za sebe. Uobičajena situacija.
> 			
> 		
> 
> anemona, ništa osobno, ali evo da i ja prokomentiram  . 
> Jel se može čovjek ovdje na forumu ikad požalit, bez da mu dođe ovakav savjet? Savjet nakon kojeg se čovjek osjeća otprilike kao gono na kiši? 
>  Ko nije imao tantrumasto dijete, vjerujte, ne zna o čemu priča. I koliko je živaca potrebno da se shendla tantrumasta situacija, a u javnosti je to još i teže..



Moram se složiti sa Dijanom.

Kada je dijete takvo, mala je razlika u tome je li popio sok ili nije, moj je  imao ispade i natašte, pa mi je ovo traženje dlake u jajetu isto kao i kada mi dijete osvane sa temperaturom, a moja mama odmah prokomentira kako je to sigurno zato jer ih "pokrivam sa onom tankom dekicom".  :Grin:

----------


## Maslačkica

> Nekidan idemo mi s plaže, ja s njih troje. I svađaju se, tuku, ona vrišti, on se dere pa je malo provocira, ona ga vrijeđa...i traje to sigurno 5 minuta. Odjednom kaže on njoj: "Ajde nemoj se više derati, kad dođemo kući mama će nas rastaviti!!". A neka ženska sa strane s svojom bebom gleda i reakcija


Kontam da si ovo pisala kao odgovor na Koksyin post, ali ... ovo što je mali rekao da ćeš ih rastaviti - meni nije nimalo niti  :shock: niti strašno. Čakštoviše možda u nekim situacijama i poželjno   :Grin:  
Možda se mama šokirala jer se oni svađaju i vrište, a ti mirno hodaš pored njih?   :Laughing:

----------


## Joe

mislim da je rastaviti možda slikoviti opis- kao sastaviti sa zemljom...

inače ne bi bilo ništa strašno

----------


## cvijeta73

ja sam ovo _rastaviti_ u trininom postu shvatila kao - ubiti od batina.   :Grin:  
to i j zna reći prijateljima, čula ja na svoje uši - ubit će me mama/tata kad dođem doma.  :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## točkalica

ja nisam ni pomislila na batine, kad si rekla rastaviti. meni to zvuči kao doć doma i stavit svakog u svoju sobu dok ne smire strasti.

----------


## koryanshea

meni je prva asocijacija na "mama će nas rastaviti" je da će ih mama naprosto razdvojit, jer su zajedno mali urnebes  :Grin: 
a u koksynoj priči je ta druga mama valjda imala priliku reć da ne prakticira mlaćenje, ali to nije rekla. (a mozda je koksy držala monolog, pa ipak nije imala priliku :?   :Razz: )
nisu mi baš usporedive te dvije situacije...

----------


## koryanshea

> to i j zna reći prijateljima, čula ja na svoje uši - ubit će me mama/tata kad dođem doma.  :shock:


meni je to značilo "izgnjavit će me"  :Grin: 
može se i razgovorom nekog "ubit"  :Laughing:  ako sam napravila neku glupost, ne umirem od želje da ju temeljito analiziram...

----------


## joy

Ma nije do lizalice,nije liznuo ni dva puta.Njemu trebaju dva dana da je citavu polize.A imaju i lizalice bez secera,nisam sad drogirala dijete pa se zalim.
To je bio samo jedan primjer,ima toga jos.Ne fali mu ni kretanja ni trcanja,bas smo u zadnje vrijeme vise pjesice u setnji(to je opet druga prica,kad neda ruku i trci na cestu.)
U kolicima mi je kad odemo tu do te ulice gdje su nam trgovine i tramvaj prolazi pa je stvarno opasno.
A da me zeli imati samo za sebe to ste u pravu.
U kuci je drugacije,fino se igra sa sekama,mogu uraditi sta hocu.Dobro,ne voli kad telefoniram tu mi odma skace za vrat.Vanka stvarno s kim god da progovorim ili dvije minute cekam na kasi on podivlja.
Ah prezivjet cu,faze dodu i produ.

----------


## Peterlin

Da se vratim na izvornu temu... moji su mene isto znali jako jaaako izbacit iz cipela.... Da ih ne opalim, izjurila bih iz stana (2 kata, taman do kaslića u prizemlju zgrade) na hlađenje. 
Jedino sam uvijek morala paziti da mi nema na štednjaku kakve rajngle ili nekog drugog izvora opasnosti u tih 3 minute koliko mi je trebalo da se ohladim. 

Pomagalo je. Tim prije što je moj stariji bio cvilidreta i derao se mamaaaa mamaaaaa nemoj nas ostaviti i taj moj postupak je izgleda dobro prekidao nepoželjno ponašanje. Mlađi nije ništa govorio, ali njega je izliječilo kad se jednom otpremio odseliti iz kuće, a ja ga nisam krenula zaustavljati (nemojte me pitati kako sam smogla snage ostat sjediti za stolom, pojma nemam). Imao je tada oko 4 godine i spakirao si je pinklec...  :shock: No, nije se ponovilo.

Daklem, kod mene je funkcionirao time-out, ali ZA MENE češće nego za klince. No, takve su situacije dobrim dijelom iza nas, iako još ima nekih stvari koje mi dignu živac. Bolje je nego je bilo... Čekamo pubertet!   :Grin:

----------


## Ifigenija

Ja starijeg sina znam po guzi. I jednom sam po ručicama. I nekad se prijetim da će dobit po guzi s ciljem da poentiram ozbiljnost situacije.
To nije dobro, i to je kapitulacija mog odgojnog sustava.
tijekom odgajanja napravila sam grešku da nisam postavila granice, da sam iz strepnje i straha dozvolila da mi se popne na glavu, pa on ima malo slab osjećaj za zaustavit se prije nego mama pukne ko kokica. Mama je otirač, tako nekako. Mama će se raspast da meni bude super. Loše sam raspoložen, sad ću jahat na mami - pa će ona učinit sve da se ja, kralj, razonodim. Tak je to bilo, a sad se borim da to ukinemo.
Malo se mučimo s tiranlukom...
Po guzi sam uvela kao obranu svojeg integriteta.
Ali mi je važno da ne lupam u afektu (iako se to dogodilo), nego sam to prevela u znak, u jasan fizički znak da su granice prijeđene, i važno je da sam smirena, da mu ulijevam sigurnost, i da zna da po guzi dobija njegovo ponašanje, a ne on. Nije to mlaćenje, to je kao da ga čvrsto primim, tako nešto. Samo što ne mogu uvijek čvrsto primit jer okolnosti ne dozvole. A ovo je univerzalno i lako...

Čudan sistem, al bolji nisam uspjela smisliti. Zasad.
Mislim da mlađu neću tako - jer sam iskusnija, pa ona nema ispade tiranluka, zasad.

kad bih našla bolji sistem - rado bih da ni stariji sin ne dobije po dupetu (iako je to veoma, veoma rijetko... par puta se dogodilo ove godine).
No, pretpostavljam da ću ja mnogo naučiti, ali i djeca moraju naučiti zaustaviti se na kritičnim točkama roditeljskog nesavršenstva, i na kraju krajeva - osobnosti.

Ja mu i kažem - ne ponosim se ovim, ali bolje ne znam. Griješim, i tržaim bolji put. Do tada - radije ću učiniti što mogu, nego da dignem ruke od svega... A ti isto vidi što možeš bolje - kad nam se ovaj kuršlus desi. ako pita - a što mogu, onda obično kažem - odi u svoju sobu, ja ću se smiriti, i ti, pa ćemo nastaviti kao da ništa nije bilo...

Teško je bit mama.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Teško je bit mama.


ništa lakše nije biti dijete  :/

----------


## Bipsić

> Ifigenija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Teško je bit mama.
> 
> 
> ništa lakše nije biti dijete  :/


potpisujem. ne znam kaj je teže...

----------


## marta

> Samo da prokomentiram ovu situaciju. Da moj maleni pojede lizalicu i popije sok isto bi postao lud i nemoguć, kao da je na teškim drogama. Dakle, razmisli i o tome. 
> Isto tako, bez obzira da li glupo zvuči ili ne, možda mu poznanica "nije sjela", ili je jednostavno želio mamu samo za sebe. Uobičajena situacija.
> 			
> 		
> 
> anemona, ništa osobno, ali evo da i ja prokomentiram  . 
> Jel se može čovjek ovdje na forumu ikad požalit, bez da mu dođe ovakav savjet? Savjet nakon kojeg se čovjek osjeća otprilike kao gono na kiši? 
>  Ko nije imao tantrumasto dijete, vjerujte, ne zna o čemu priča. I koliko je živaca potrebno da se shendla tantrumasta situacija, a u javnosti je to još i teže..


Nas su neki dan izbacili iz knjiznice. Zapravo, krenula sam ja kupit stvari i u tom trenutku je dosla zastitarka da nam da nogom u dupe. Al decke se to nije puno dojmilo. Pol sata kasnije Lovro se nekoliko puta popeo na suncobran u kaficu, Vid je pri tome urlao od srece, a Andrija je preciznim podbadanjem potkuhavao sto mene, sto njih. Molim da mi se objasni sto im to "nije bilo sjelo".

----------


## Maslačkica

> i da zna da po guzi dobija njegovo ponašanje, a ne on.


Imam osjećaj da samo uskačem na ovu temu i ništa baš ne pridonesem - a i šta ću kad nemam dijete...   :Laughing:  
Ali, ovo mi je jedno jako veliko prodavanje magle i mazanje očiju i čak i pomalo uvijedljivo...  :/ Nekako mislim da je baš jako zbunjujuće iiiii... ne znam...   :Smile:

----------


## Ifigenija

> Ifigenija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Teško je bit mama.
> 
> 
> ništa lakše nije biti dijete  :/


O, znam... sjećam se svega što prođemo u roditeljskom domu. Patnja je dio života, nažalost, i što se više trudimo da je naša djeca ne osjete, više ih činimo da prostiš - budalama. Ne znači to da sam ja za lemanciju, i neke srednjevjekovne metode.
Al obiteljski život ostavlja tragove i modrice, i zadaje udarce svima; od toga da mater ne spava preko toga da dijete ne dobije pažnju kad treba, do toga da se nekad ljudi grdo ne razumiju, krivo tumače i tako dalje. To je tako - jer smo ljudi, nesavršeni... 
Samo od toga ne treba praviti dramu. Ja si kažem - razumijem dijete, i suosjećajna sam koliko god mogu biti. I vjerujem da je dovoljno jak i da je njegov program u glavi takav da će odrasti u jakog čovjeka. Koji zna da će ga drugi raniti - čak i kad ga jako vole. I da će i on nanijeti zlo drugima - nehotice, i da je to u redu, sve dok se trudiš biti ispravan, suosjećajan i dobar... greške se događaju... važno je praštati. Sebi, drugima, svima, i dati na znanje da znaš da griješiš... i da ti je jasno da griješe i svi drugi...

----------


## Deaedi

> Po guzi sam uvela kao obranu svojeg integriteta.


A kako da dijete obrani svoj integritet, može li i on tebe klepnuti po guzi?




> No, pretpostavljam da ću ja mnogo naučiti, ali i djeca moraju naučiti zaustaviti se na kritičnim točkama roditeljskog nesavršenstva, i na kraju krajeva - osobnosti


Bezveze mi je udaranje djece pravdati svojom osobnoscu.




> *Ja mu i kažem - ne ponosim se ovim, ali bolje ne znam. Griješim, i tržaim bolji put. Do tada - radije ću učiniti što mogu, nego da dignem ruke od svega... A ti isto vidi što možeš bolje* - kad nam se ovaj kuršlus desi. ako pita - a što mogu, onda obično kažem - odi u svoju sobu, ja ću se smiriti, i ti, pa ćemo nastaviti kao da ništa nije bilo...


Previse filozofiranja za djecaka od 4g. On vjerojatno cuje samo:bla bla bla..i pita se  :? 




> Teško je bit mama


Puno je teze biti dijete. Osim toga, ti si odabrala da budes mama. On nije odabrao da bude tvoje dijete.Ti si ga svojom odlukom stavila u tu poziciju. I sad ti je tesko da ga moras po guzi. To ne mogu razumijeti.

Ako ti mogu dati iskreni i dobronamjerni savjet: manje filozofiraj, i sve ce ti se ciniti jednostavnije i lakse.

----------


## babyboys

jesam... obojicu.
ne ponosim se time, ali ni ne izjeda me jad i grižnja savjesti.

jednostavno, to se dešava u trenucima kada zasluže. nema tu nikakvog pomračenja uma, kod mene u takvim situacijama privremenog ludila nastupa urlanje i monolozi u kojima im svašta kažem i što ih boli 10 puta viša. a i mene kasnije, pa imam potrebu opravdat se i ispričat.

uglavnom, ja jesam protivnik udaranja, ali sa mojom samoživom, teško odgojivom djecom kojha traže 300% mene svaki nekad nema drugog izlaza.

ja se trudim i svaki dan naučim jednu novu metodu kak izaći na kraj s njima. ali nekad ne ide.

----------


## Ifigenija

> i da zna da po guzi dobija njegovo ponašanje, a ne on.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Imam osjećaj da samo uskačem na ovu temu i ništa baš ne pridonesem - a i šta ću kad nemam dijete...   
> Ali, ovo mi je jedno jako veliko prodavanje magle i mazanje očiju i čak i pomalo uvijedljivo...  :/ Nekako mislim da je baš jako zbunjujuće iiiii... ne znam...


Znam da ne radim idealno.
Al želim reći da to znači ovo - kažem, ti ćeš sad dobiti po guzi zato da te zaustavim u ovome ili onome (a nemam vremena, energije, mogućnosti posvetiti vrijeme i energiju u tumačenje - kad imam - onda i posvetim... ali nekad moraš nešto sanirati kako tako - jer je dječja sigurnost, ili neki posao, ili nešto važnije od djetetovog hira, raspoloženja, želje... npr. ja imam skele oko kuće i par je puta dobio po guzi jer nisam dala vani da ne pogine uslijed padanja čekića na glavu i slično, a on mi je vadio živce cendranjem, urlanje, bacanjem i razbacivanjem stvari po kući kroz dulji vremenski period...dok sam ja istodobno pregovarala s majstorima, kuvala kafu, telefonirala, završavala neke papire i tak... život zna bit kompliciran... kako meni - tako bome i njemu...).

Ponekad jedino tu granicu skuži. ali moram reći da je to tako jer sam ja napravila više od jedne greške ranije u odgoju, pa sad krpam kako znam.

----------


## AdioMare

> i važno je da sam smirena, da mu ulijevam sigurnost, i da zna da po guzi dobija njegovo ponašanje, a ne on.


Ne znam kako je to moguće biti smiren i dijeliti packe?
Ovo daje na odgoj uz pomoć po guzi, pa ako nisi toga svjesna dobronamjerno ti skrećem pozornost.

Guza dobiva zbog lošeg ponašanja, a ne on?
Razmisli jesi li u krivu, možda ja pretjerujem, ali mislim da mu time nedvojbeno daješ poruku da je on loš.

Meni je ruka znala završiti na guzici, (nisam ja ništ bolja od tebe, da ne misliš kako sebe perem, a tebe preispitujem) ali brale moj, nikakve lekcije nisam slala djetetu, samo ispriku.
U toj situaciji rastrojstva i pada sistema treba razmišljati kako sebe što prije dovesti u red, a ne dijete dodatno traumatizirati još i s tim da mora imati razumijevanja za nas polulude... :/

----------


## Anemona

> Dijana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Samo da prokomentiram ovu situaciju. Da moj maleni pojede lizalicu i popije sok isto bi postao lud i nemoguć, kao da je na teškim drogama. Dakle, razmisli i o tome. 
> ...


Nije me bilo dva dana i več ste me izogovarale.  :Razz:  
Sad imam malo vremena pa da odgovorim na pitanja.
Ako se ovo "nije sjelo" odnosi na moj post. Napisala sam da mu možda poznanica "nije sjela" i mislila sam baš to. Moj maleni ima ljudi koji mu odgovaraju, a ima ljudi koje jednostavno ne može podnjeti, iz meni za sad nepoznatog razloga. I to sam mislila, možda mu je poznanica iz nekog razloga užasno antipatična, ili mu se čini negativnom osobom, ili tako nešto, sve je moguće, pa je reagirao luđačkim ponašanjem na silinu negativne energije koju dotična odašilje.   :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

> Samo da prokomentiram ovu situaciju. Da moj maleni pojede lizalicu i popije sok isto bi postao lud i nemoguć, kao da je na teškim drogama. Dakle, razmisli i o tome. 
> Isto tako, bez obzira da li glupo zvuči ili ne, možda mu poznanica "nije sjela", ili je jednostavno želio mamu samo za sebe. Uobičajena situacija.
> 			
> 		
> 
> anemona, ništa osobno, ali evo da i ja prokomentiram  . 
> Jel se može čovjek ovdje na forumu ikad požalit, bez da mu dođe ovakav savjet? Savjet nakon kojeg se čovjek osjeća otprilike kao gono na kiši? 
>  Ko nije imao tantrumasto dijete, vjerujte, ne zna o čemu priča. I koliko je živaca potrebno da se shendla tantrumasta situacija, a u javnosti je to još i teže..


1.) Ne vidim problem u savjetu, niti ga smatram uvredom, niti razlogom da se netko osjeća kao govno na kiši, kao što kažeš. Ja sam napisala iz kojih razloga zna moj maleni podivljati. A koliko vidim nisam niti tebe citirala.   :? 
2.) Ne znam gdje si iz toga svega isčitala da se moje dijete u javnosti ponaša kao anđelčić. Ah da, možda zato kaj nije zločest.   :Grin:

----------


## Maslačkica

Marta, ja bih ih samo prikupila i lijepo kući.... I još nešto... jedno je ako se tako stalno ponašaju, neprimjereno i npr. ne slušaju što govoriš (da se na suncobran ne penje itd), a drugo je ako je to bilo privremeno ponašanje. 


Ja npr. nisam pobornik batinjanja i to mi je užas, ali razumijem kada se nekad prema djetetu grublje ponaša i udari - iz straha, živaca (ujedno da roditelj prepozna to kao svoju slabost i rješava to sam sa sobom)! Ali da to treba biti normalan način odnošenja prema djetetu ne odobravam.

----------


## Dijana

Anemona, ja sam stekla dojam (ili si to negdje pisala) da tvoje dijete ne jede smokiće i slatkiše, (pa se ljudi tome čudom čude).

Osim toga ako maleni ipak  jede slatkiše onda treba pisati "*Kad* moj maleni..", a ne "*Da* moj maleni pojede lizalicu i popije sok isto bi postao lud i nemoguć, kao da je na teškim drogama", jer ako to ne jede, kak ti znaš da od toga postane lud i nemoguć?

----------


## Anemona

> Nas su neki dan izbacili iz knjiznice. Zapravo, krenula sam ja kupit stvari i u tom trenutku je dosla zastitarka da nam da nogom u dupe. Al decke se to nije puno dojmilo. Pol sata kasnije Lovro se nekoliko puta popeo na suncobran u kaficu, Vid je pri tome urlao od srece, a Andrija je preciznim podbadanjem potkuhavao sto mene, sto njih. Molim da mi se objasni sto im to "nije bilo sjelo".


Kad sam več tu, da se i na tvoju situaciju nadovežem. Sa djetetom nikad nisam sjela u kafić, jer bi se isto tako i popeo na suncobrane, i na stol, i na luster ako treba, ali iz razloga što njemu kafić nije zanimljiv. To bi bila situacija koju jednostavno sama ne bih mogla ishendlati i zato takve situacije izbjegavam.
Pokušavam izbjegavati situacije koje bi mogle potpiriti vatru, a uskoro i eksploziju. Naravno, to ne znači da smo stalno u kući, nego biram između manje traumatičnih događaja za moje živce. U ove teže situacije uletavamo kad nisam sama, nego kad je i MM s nama. Nema druge dok ne prođe ludilo.

----------


## Anemona

> Anemona, ja sam stekla dojam (ili si to negdje pisala) da tvoje dijete ne jede smokiće i slatkiše, (pa se ljudi tome čudom čude).
> 
> Osim toga ako maleni ipak  jede slatkiše onda treba pisati "*Kad* moj maleni..", a ne "*Da* moj maleni pojede lizalicu i popije sok isto bi postao lud i nemoguć, kao da je na teškim drogama", jer ako to ne jede, kak ti znaš da od toga postane lud i nemoguć?


Ako si dobro čitala, moj maleni pojede povremeno puding i hrenovke, to je junk koji jede, i kad ga pojede puding onda je lud. I da slatkiše i sok NE JEDE. Kao što sam i napisala, da ih pojede bio bi kao na teškim drogama.
Tko ne vjeruje, neka pita smajlić, ona nas pozna i zna što moje dijete jede ili ne.   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

daans je marko imao popiditis.... a i ja s njim u dućanu

ali mene je sram


iskreno, ljudi jer mali ima više razumijevanja za moj popizditis nego ja za njegov...


 veli on meni ,ok ja sam bolestan pa sam cendrav , ali znam da tebi nije lako u životu pa se onda dereš ( istina i nije ,ali  jbg )
malo smo se porječkali i sad je sve 5

alu žalosno je da se 5,5 godišnjak bolje kontrolira od mene .... on je dalaj lama za mene

----------


## Dijana

> I da slatkiše i sok NE JEDE. Kao što sam i napisala, da ih pojede bio bi kao na teškim drogama.


Pa jel stvarno ne vidiš  tu kontradikciju? I još ženi dijeliš savjet kak mali ziher divlja zbog toga, a nemaš čak ni osobnog iskustva jer ti mali to čak i ne jede?

----------


## koryanshea

> Ifigenija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Po guzi sam uvela kao obranu svojeg integriteta.
> 
> 
> A kako da dijete obrani svoj integritet, može li i on tebe klepnuti po guzi?
> 
> 
> ...


 *X* (iz mojih, nemajčinskih cipela)

----------


## Bipsić

> mali ima više razumijevanja za moj popizditis nego ja za njegov...


kako sam se tu prepoznala  :/ 

meni moj veli (u trenucima mojeg popizditisa): kaj mama, opet ti je neki vrag došel i nebreš se kontrolirati?

----------


## meda

meni je jako vazno znati zasto se dijete nekako ponasa. ako znam da mu je sad dosadno, da je pospan, da je gladan, da mu je nesto fizicki problem, onda mi je puno lake ne uzrujavati se i puno lakse se ja postavim i rijesim stvar.

a ako upadnem u mod 'nemoguc je i ne mozes mu nista' samo pogorsavam situaciju, uzrujam se, ne znam ni sama zasto, on lud, ja luda...

cinjenica je da je djeci vecinom nas nacin zivota jako stresan. sve je puno ogranicenja, opasnosti...stvarno se ne mogu ljutiti na dijete ako znam da trenutna situacija i okolina nije primjerena njegovoj dobi i temperamentu. i ne mogu se ljutiti na malo dijete koje to uopce nije u stanju shvatiti. na vece dijete da. al nadam se da ce do tada shvatiti da su neke stvari neizbjezne i da se moramo prilagodit okolnostima. pa ako se hoce penjat i skakat, nek cekaju do parka ili ne moramo uopce sjest na sok. 


.

----------


## Anemona

> I da slatkiše i sok NE JEDE. Kao što sam i napisala, da ih pojede bio bi kao na teškim drogama.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Pa jel stvarno ne vidiš  tu kontradikciju? I još ženi dijeliš savjet kak mali ziher divlja zbog toga, a nemaš čak ni osobnog iskustva jer ti mali to čak i ne jede?


A koji dio ti ne vidiš?  :/ 
Napisala sam da kad pojede "samo" puding podivlja, a mislim da mogu zaključiti iz poznavanja svojeg djeteta kako bi tek reagirao na lizalicu ili sok. Mislim da mu ne moram dati da dokažem.
Peterlin je napisala vrlo slično iskustvo, a nju nemaš potrebu uvjeravati / razuvjeravati, kako to? Naravno, jasno mi je da su svakome neki ljudi više, a neki manje simpatični.    :Grin:  
Samo pitaj, dušo, ako još nešto nije jasno.   :Wink:

----------


## meda

meni moj kaze kad mu pocnem s monolozima 'mama, nemoj pricat!'  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MGrubi

nisam udarila

poželjela jesam, i ruka je poletjela, ali evo, sa zadovoljstvom kažem: zaustavila sam  ili preusmjerila na namještaj   :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

> I da slatkiše i sok NE JEDE. Kao što sam i napisala, da ih pojede bio bi kao na teškim drogama.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Pa jel stvarno ne vidiš  tu kontradikciju? I još ženi dijeliš savjet kak *mali ziher divlja zbog toga*, a nemaš čak ni osobnog iskustva jer ti mali to čak i ne jede?


Sad mi vrag nije dao mira i išla sam vidjeti gdje sam to ja napisala da mali ziher divlja od toga? Koliko vidim, napisala sam:



> Samo da prokomentiram ovu situaciju. Da moj maleni pojede lizalicu i popije sok isto bi postao lud i nemoguć, kao da je na teškim drogama. *Dakle, razmisli i o tome.* 
> Isto tako, bez obzira da li glupo zvuči ili ne, možda mu poznanica "nije sjela", ili je jednostavno želio mamu samo za sebe. Uobičajena situacija.


Dakle razmisli o tome - iliti: na moje dijete slatko utječe na takav način, (a koliko sam vidjela prema još nekim temama, moje dijete nije usamljen slučaj), dakle pokušala sam ženi ukazati da je kod nje *možda* sličan problem u pitanju.
A sad ti meni napiši gdje sam ja napisala _da mali ziher divlja od toga_.

----------


## cherry

dijete ima pravo pošiziti,

i moje je mišljenje da nema opravdanja za grubosti s naše strane: ni verbalne ni fizičke

znam da sad govorim from my high horse, ali jbg, tako mislim i osjećam

ono što mene ždere jest da kad sam ja uzemljena, nema tog ponašanja/tantruma/divljaluka 
(a više puta smo bili incidentni: moj je mali rođen za dramu i javne scene-prvo se znao bacati po podu, pa vrištati, pa bi se počeo skindati, a ekipa gledaaa...) 
koji ne mogu izhendlat', 
a kad podbacim u izvedbi, gnjavim muža napadajima grizodušja do ponoći

----------


## cherry

ono što mene ubija jest što moja mama NIKAD nije nastupila grubo prema nama,
i nasreću sam naslijedila tu sposobnost verbalnog suzdržavanja: nema šanse da kažem djetetu nešto ružno,
ali me ona opet kritizira kad dreknem na njega (tipa: dosta, prestani)
jer žena tvrdi da je bilo kakav oblik nekontroliranog ponašanja užasno loš za dijete

----------


## meda

moj ne divlja od slatkisa, al meni je logicno da se dijete napuni s tom energijom i mora ju negdje ispucat. i izbjegavam mu davat slatko, ne zbog divljanja, nego zbog toga sto smatram da je to junk.

makar velim, mom ne trebaju slatkisi da ga uhvati zuta minuta. njemu jako smeta zatvoren prostor i puno ljudi, pa cak i u parku. kad popodne idemo u park i guzva je, on nekad samo juri okolo i rusi drugoj djeci kule u pijesku. onda bolje da odemo doma, nema te odgojne metode koja ce njega smirit. njemu cak ni 'idemo odmah doma ako to budes radio' nekad nista ne znaci. njega je u stvari najteze izvuc iz kuce, tu kod nas dolazi do previranja   :Grin:

----------


## Joe

> Ifigenija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Po guzi sam uvela kao obranu svojeg integriteta.
> 
> 
> A kako da dijete obrani svoj integritet, može li i on tebe klepnuti po guzi?
> 
> 
> ...


xxx

i xx na adiomare.

----------


## cherry

komp me zeza, pa opet padam s marsa...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Dijana

Anemona, nije peterlin davala savjet ženi koja savjet btw uopće nije tražila. Tebe sam samo navela kao primjer situacije kad se netko ide požaliti na loš dan, izuzetno cendravo dijete, i ne, uopće ne traži savjet, kad evo stižu savjeti mama koje naravno znaju kako se to hendla... 
A ta je situacija ovdje na forumu baš česta.. No, vjerujte (jer i sama sam bila u toj koži), to  baš i ne pomaže..

I primi moje isprike ako sam bila prežestoka, nije ni meni baš neki dan..  :Saint:

----------


## cherry

i da slažem sa curama, ifigenija, ne prebacuj na nj odgovornost za udarac,
radije ga npr.stisni uza se i prosikći na uho da je dosta

----------


## Joe

> dijete ima pravo pošiziti,
> 
> i moje je mišljenje da nema opravdanja za grubosti s naše strane: ni verbalne ni fizičke
> 
> znam da sad govorim from my high horse, ali jbg, tako mislim i osjećam
> 
> ono što mene ždere jest da kad sam ja uzemljena, nema tog ponašanja/tantruma/divljaluka 
> (a više puta smo bili incidentni: moj je mali rođen za dramu i javne scene-prvo se znao bacati po podu, pa vrištati, pa bi se počeo skindati, a ekipa gledaaa...) 
> koji ne mogu izhendlat', 
> a kad podbacim u izvedbi, gnjavim muža napadajima grizodušja do ponoći


evo i tebi xxx (samo što ja ne gnjavim muža nego sebe)

----------


## Anemona

> moj ne divlja od slatkisa, al meni je logicno da se dijete napuni s tom energijom i mora ju negdje ispucat. i izbjegavam mu davat slatko, ne zbog divljanja, nego zbog toga sto smatram da je to junk.
> 
> *makar velim, mom ne trebaju slatkisi da ga uhvati zuta minuta. njemu jako smeta zatvoren prostor i puno ljudi, pa cak i u parku*. kad popodne idemo u park i guzva je, on nekad samo juri okolo i rusi drugoj djeci kule u pijesku. onda bolje da odemo doma, nema te odgojne metode koja ce njega smirit. njemu cak ni 'idemo odmah doma ako to budes radio' nekad nista ne znaci. njega je u stvari najteze izvuc iz kuce, tu kod nas dolazi do previranja


Kod mojeg je slična situacija. I to je ono na što sam navikla. Ako dođemo u situaciju koja mu očito ne odgovara, pokušavamo se čim prije maknuti, dok smo još relativno nenanervirani. U takvom slučaju odmah predložim da idemo ili prošetati do obližnje željezničke stanice, ili vidjeti konje koji su ponekad blizu, pa se u park vratimo kad se malo isprazni.
Iz istog razloga ga ne vodim u trgovačke centre, sasvim mu je dovoljan naš lokalni dučan. Klimatizirani zatvoreni tregovački centar s puno ljudi bukom i muzikom kod nas je savršen recept za eksploziju.

----------


## Anemona

> Anemona, nije peterlin davala savjet ženi koja savjet btw uopće nije tražila. Tebe sam samo navela kao primjer situacije kad se netko ide požaliti na loš dan, izuzetno cendravo dijete, i ne, uopće ne traži savjet, kad evo stižu savjeti mama koje naravno znaju kako se to hendla... 
> A ta je situacija ovdje na forumu baš česta.. No, vjerujte (jer i sama sam bila u toj koži), to  baš i ne pomaže..
> 
> I primi moje isprike ako sam bila prežestoka, nije ni meni baš neki dan..


Jasno mi je što pričaš, ali ako nešto napišeš znaš da je podložno komentaru, i nisam vidovita da znam da li netko komentar traži ili ne. 
Uglavnom, opet na temu.

----------


## vertex

Malo ste mi stroge prema Ifigeniji :/ .
Ne znam , nije mi to bajno šta radi, ali toliko je (čini mi se iskreno) pokazala da nije ni njoj, ali da u ovom momentu jednostavno ne zna i ne može bolje. Pa nije to puno drugačije od onoga što je puno drugih napisalo: puknem, i onda bude loše. Ona je izabrala reagirati prije vlastitog pucanja. Možda je izabrala manje zlo?

----------


## Balarosa

Primjetila bih da se ova tema u svašta rasipala pa bih i ja tom svaštarenju dala svoj doprinos. 

Kako vidim, iz različitih razloga dolazi do udaranja. Ove promišljene, kao odmjerena kazna ili kao način "spašavanja" ne bih komentirala jer se o tome već svašta svuda napisalo. Osobno mi je najzanimljivije ovo nekontrolirano, pogubljeno, "mrak pred očima, bacila bih te u zid" udaranje jer sam tu. Deklarativno, nisam nikad udarila dijete. Realno, povukla sam ga grubo za ruku, bacila sam ga na krevet, željela sam ga ozlijediti, urlala sam. Bila sam u više navrata luda, slijepa od bijesa i strašna. Strašna možda još najviše sebi jer se svaki put kad se saberem bojim do kuda ću idući put doći, što ako ne bude jastuka ili zida. Ova granica od tri godine za mene je baš ok postavljena. Kad je T. bio beba pa do nekog drugog rođendana imala sam beskrajno puno strpljenja, ništa me nije izbacivalo iz takta. Zadnjih 6 mjeseci sve češće osjećam da radim krivo, sve sam češće gruba ili stroga pa mi je krivo, sve više se gubim.  Imam i inače problem s bijesom, imam svoje okidače i priče iz prošlosti, radim na sebi, ali ne vidim puno napretka. Osoba kod koje idem kaže, otprilike, da ću bijes spriječiti tako da se prvo pobrinem za sebe, da je bijes posljedica pregažene granice, da to znači kako sam se već prije 10 minuta trebala maknuti. I dobro mi to zvuči u teoriji, ali kako da naučim kad se moram maknuti, kako da prepoznam na vrijeme da su moje granice pregažene? Ima vas sigurno s većom djecom i sa više iskušenja, kako vam sve to ide?

----------


## Deaedi

> Malo ste mi stroge prema Ifigeniji :/ .
> Ne znam , nije mi to bajno šta radi, ali toliko je (čini mi se iskreno) pokazala da nije ni njoj, ali da u ovom momentu jednostavno ne zna i ne može bolje. Pa nije to puno drugačije od onoga što je puno drugih napisalo: puknem, i onda bude loše. Ona je izabrala reagirati prije vlastitog pucanja. Možda je izabrala manje zlo?


Ne mogu prihvatiti da ces puknuti ako ne udaris svoje dijete po guzi. 

Isto tako, moze neki muz nasilnik reci, "puknuo zenu po zubima, da sam ne puknem." Zasto bi za dijete bili drugaciji kriteriji: jer je slabo, bespomocno, potpuno ovisno o onome tko da udara?

Nasilje nema opravdanja. Jednostavno, opravdanja za udariti dijete nema.

----------


## Joe

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Malo ste mi stroge prema Ifigeniji :/ .
> Ne znam , nije mi to bajno šta radi, ali toliko je (čini mi se iskreno) pokazala da nije ni njoj, ali da u ovom momentu jednostavno ne zna i ne može bolje. Pa nije to puno drugačije od onoga što je puno drugih napisalo: puknem, i onda bude loše. Ona je izabrala reagirati prije vlastitog pucanja. Možda je izabrala manje zlo?
> 
> 
> Ne mogu prihvatiti da ces puknuti ako ne udaris svoje dijete po guzi. 
> 
> ...


opet x

----------


## Ifigenija

> Malo ste mi stroge prema Ifigeniji :/ .
> Ne znam , nije mi to bajno šta radi, ali toliko je (čini mi se iskreno) pokazala da nije ni njoj, ali da u ovom momentu jednostavno ne zna i ne može bolje. Pa nije to puno drugačije od onoga što je puno drugih napisalo: puknem, i onda bude loše. Ona je izabrala reagirati prije vlastitog pucanja. Možda je izabrala manje zlo?


Da ne idem u diskusije s ranijim postovima  - hvala ti do neba! 
Otvorim se - da nešto naučim, i propitam i sebe samu, a ove me babe razapnu ko dežurnu vešticu...
Ma znam da ne radim dobro, al radim jer ne znam bolje. Kad mi netko kaže nešto što mogu primijeniti i što bude radilo dobro - a ja ću i primijeniti... Ili ako mi sine.
A što mogu...

----------


## Balarosa

> jer žena tvrdi da je bilo kakav oblik nekontroliranog ponašanja užasno loš za dijete


U ovo i ja vjerujem.

----------


## vertex

> Ne mogu prihvatiti da ces puknuti ako ne udaris svoje dijete po guzi.


Razumijem, ali tvoje prihvaćanje ne oblikuje stvarnost.
Činjenica je da puno roditelja puca, većina je tako ovdje i napisala.

----------


## Joe

jadna ti uz te babe  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Joe

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Ne mogu prihvatiti da ces puknuti ako ne udaris svoje dijete po guzi. 
> 
> 
> Razumijem, ali tvoje prihvaćanje ne oblikuje stvarnost.
> Činjenica je da puno roditelja puca, većina je tako ovdje i napisala.


jedno je kad pukneš, a drugo je kad prihvatiš lupanje po dupetu kao metodu odgoja.

----------


## Deaedi

> jadna ti uz te babe


Da, bas sam prava baba. 
Ali, bar sam baba koja ce uvijek biti protiv nasilja nad djecom.

----------


## Joe

> Joe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jadna ti uz te babe 
> 
> 
> Da, bas sam prava baba. 
> Ali, bar sam baba koja ce uvijek biti protiv nasilja nad djecom.


a jesi površna  :Razz:  to je bio sarkazam  :Love:

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Ne mogu prihvatiti da ces puknuti ako ne udaris svoje dijete po guzi. 
> 
> 
> Razumijem, ali tvoje prihvaćanje ne oblikuje stvarnost.
> Činjenica je da puno roditelja puca, većina je tako ovdje i napisala.


Ok, znaci, ako dijete ima roditelje koji lakse puknu od nekih drugih roditelja, onda im treba dozvoliti da to dijete preventivno udare da ne puknu?

Ljudi, ima nekih grana medicine koje se bave sprjecavanjem psihickih slomova. Ne lijeciti svoje probleme udaranjem djece.

----------


## cvijeta73

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Deaedi prvotno napisa
> ...


kužim ja vertex, ona kaže - dijete je ovako i onako udareno. a sad da li je udareno prije pucanja ili nakon pucanja, djetetu je više-manje svejedno.
odnosno, može biti i da je manja trauma za dijete ako je udareno prije pucanja roditelja. ovako ima dvije "traume" - jedna od udarca, a druga jer vidi bijesnu mamu. 

e, al ono što ne kužim je to da ifigenija svaki put napiše:




> Znam da ne radim idealno.


i onda u nastavku posta nastavi po svom i sve savjete i primjedbe izignorira.

vidiš kako svimbalo uvažava stavove i savjete ostalih.   :Grin:  

ili, reci - ja mislim da je ovako kako radim ok, i gotovo.  :/

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Joe prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa i ja sam bila sarkasticna   :Wink:

----------


## Anemona

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Malo ste mi stroge prema Ifigeniji :/ .
> Ne znam , nije mi to bajno šta radi, ali toliko je (čini mi se iskreno) pokazala da nije ni njoj, ali da u ovom momentu jednostavno ne zna i ne može bolje. Pa nije to puno drugačije od onoga što je puno drugih napisalo: puknem, i onda bude loše. Ona je izabrala reagirati prije vlastitog pucanja. Možda je izabrala manje zlo?
> 
> 
> Ne mogu prihvatiti da ces puknuti ako ne udaris svoje dijete po guzi. 
> 
> ...


Ovo moram potpisati.

----------


## Joe

> Joe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Deaedi prvotno napisa
> ...


a onda sam ja površna  :Laughing:

----------


## icyoh

Napisala sam i ponovit ću - nasilje ne toleriram. 
Znam vikati, urlati, koji put razbijem nešto kad poludim (to mi je ispušni ventil, promijenili smo valjda deset daljinskih jer ih ja prelomim na pola). 

Udariti dijete po guzi jer je, štajaznam, bacilo sladoled na pod mi je ista kategorija kao i da meni (slabijoj) MM opali šamar jer sam mu ofarbala košulju pri pranju. Ukratko, to mi je pokazivanje fizičke nadmoći nad slabijim. Kužim da nekad nema drugog rješenja pa ne osuđujem, no osobno ne pribjegavam takvom ponašanju.

Iako ne isključujem mogućnost da bi "dobio po guzi" u teen dobi da napravi neko ekstremno sr.nje. Zadnji put je od mene "po glavi" dobio teenager koji namjerno raznio nogu mom psu (prije skoro 10g.). Danas bih vjerojatno reagirala jednako pa ne mou biti licemjerna i reći da se u baš svakoj situaciji grozim batina.

----------


## vertex

Ono o čemu ja govorim je da mogu razumjeti da se netko pita je li *veće i opasnije* nasilje nad djecom dovesti se u situaciju da pukneš i onda reagiraš agresivno uz izbezumljeno-bijesni stav i izraz lica. Odnosno, pitam se ima li situacija kad se roditelj, zbog plemenitog načela, dovede u situaciju da praktično radi još veću štetu. Možemo sad ići objašnjavati ljudima kako bi bilo bolje da ne pucaju. Roditelji pucaju i to je realnost. Ti i takvi roditelji moraju odgojiti svoju djecu. U idealnom slučaju, sazrijevat će ekstremno brzo i nadvladati sva svoja pucanja i loše reakcije. 
Ne namjeravam ulaziti u raspravu. Ja ne branim stav da je nasilje ok niti da je pec po guzi ok i bilo bi lijepo da mi se to ne imputira. Ja sam govorila samo i jedino o Ifigenijinom postu, a ne o načelima.

----------


## icyoh

nadopuna - kužim da nekad misliš da nema drugog rješenja

----------


## Dijana

Verex, X. Fino si ti to obrazložila. Nekako kad kažemo "jesam ga, ali izludio me, mrak mi pao na oči" (pogotovo ako se poslije grizemo za to) to zvuči opravdavajuće, dok ako netko pukne dijete prije pucanja (a ako dijete nastavi s tom radnjom, neminovno će doći do pucanja), onda je...što?
I sad smo mi koji  smo u stanju pomračenja lupili dijete (i ja sam tu) nešto kakti bolji?

----------


## Joe

najbolje bi bilo ne puknuti... osim toga, koja je garancija da će dijete reagirati na "po guzi" ili "po peleni", možda se počne još više inatiti, i što je onda izlaz iz situacije?

----------


## icyoh

Izgubile ste me (čitam Ifigeijin post, no nisam ga doživjela kao "preventivno" lupanje po guzi prije pucanja).

----------


## Joe

> Ja starijeg sina znam po guzi. I jednom sam po ručicama. I nekad se prijetim da će dobit po guzi s ciljem da poentiram ozbiljnost situacije.
> To nije dobro, i to je kapitulacija mog odgojnog sustava.
> tijekom odgajanja napravila sam grešku da nisam postavila granice, da sam iz strepnje i straha dozvolila da mi se popne na glavu, pa on ima malo slab osjećaj za zaustavit se prije nego mama pukne ko kokica. Mama je otirač, tako nekako. Mama će se raspast da meni bude super. Loše sam raspoložen, sad ću jahat na mami - pa će ona učinit sve da se ja, kralj, razonodim. Tak je to bilo, a sad se borim da to ukinemo.
> Malo se mučimo s tiranlukom...
> *Po guzi sam uvela kao obranu svojeg integriteta.*
> Ali mi je važno da *ne lupam u afektu* (iako se to dogodilo), nego sam to prevela u *znak, u jasan fizički znak da su granice prijeđene, i važno je da sam smirena, da mu ulijevam sigurnost, i da zna da po guzi dobija njegovo ponašanje, a ne on.* Nije to mlaćenje, to je kao da ga čvrsto primim, tako nešto. Samo što ne mogu uvijek čvrsto primit jer okolnosti ne dozvole. A ovo je univerzalno i lako...
> 
> Čudan sistem, al bolji nisam uspjela smisliti. Zasad.
> Mislim da mlađu neću tako - jer sam iskusnija, pa ona nema ispade tiranluka, zasad.
> ...


makar, sad kad čitam post, čini mi se da e ifigenija opravdava ali da je u isto vrijeme svjesna da to što (ponekad) radi nije ok...

----------


## vertex

> najbolje bi bilo ne puknuti... osim toga, koja je garancija da će dijete reagirati na "po guzi" ili "po peleni", možda se počne još više inatiti, i što je onda izlaz iz situacije?


Nema garancije. Zato to ne može biti načelo ni univerzalno rješenje. Univerzalno rješenje je ne pucati i ne biti nasilan.

----------


## flower

mislim da iako je udarac udarac - s pozicije djeteta je bolje u afektu nego smisljeno, grozno je da se ne mozes kontrolirati (jer je u toj situaciji problem u roditelju), ali to barem nije smisljeno, proracunato i hladno nanosenje fizicke boli nekome (jer taj netko je - zlocest, ruzno se ponasa i sl.). ne znam da li je jasna ta razlikajos nekome, a ne samo meni?

ja sam vikacica, i time se ne ponosim, sve mi je manja razlika izmedju vikanja i udaranja.  :Sad:

----------


## vertex

> Ja starijeg sina znam po guzi. I jednom sam po ručicama. I nekad se prijetim da će dobit po guzi s ciljem da poentiram ozbiljnost situacije.
> *To nije dobro, i to je kapitulacija mog odgojnog sustava.*
> tijekom odgajanja napravila sam grešku da nisam postavila granice, da sam iz strepnje i straha dozvolila da mi se popne na glavu, pa on ima malo slab osjećaj za zaustavit se prije nego mama pukne ko kokica. Mama je otirač, tako nekako. Mama će se raspast da meni bude super. Loše sam raspoložen, sad ću jahat na mami - pa će ona učinit sve da se ja, kralj, razonodim. Tak je to bilo, a sad se borim da to ukinemo.
> Malo se mučimo s tiranlukom...
> Po guzi sam uvela kao obranu svojeg integriteta.
> Ali mi je važno da ne lupam u afektu (iako se to dogodilo), nego sam to prevela u znak, u jasan fizički znak da su granice prijeđene, i važno je da sam smirena, da mu ulijevam sigurnost, i da zna da po guzi dobija njegovo ponašanje, a ne on. Nije to mlaćenje, to je kao da ga čvrsto primim, tako nešto. Samo što ne mogu uvijek čvrsto primit jer okolnosti ne dozvole. A ovo je univerzalno i lako...
> 
> *Čudan sistem, al bolji nisam uspjela smisliti. Zasad.*
> Mislim da mlađu neću tako - jer sam iskusnija, pa ona nema ispade tiranluka, zasad.
> ...


A može i ovako   :Razz:

----------


## Veki

Mene je moje starije dijete najbolje osvjestilo na vrlo jednostavan način. 
Više se i ne sjećam točno koliko je bila stara i šta se točno dogodilo. Bila je mala i izludila me je. Znam da sam je udarila po guzi.
Nastavak priče je nakon par mjeseci kad je ona nešto divljala i počela tuči sve oko sebe, a ja sam rekla : " Ne smiješ tuči nikoga, da li ja mama ikada tebe udarila". Uvijek mi je najjači argument moje ponašanje, a ona meni je jednostavno rekla : "Ali, mama jesi udarila si me, se sjećaš onda kad..."
Dotukla me tad jer sam izgubila svoj najjači argument.
NIkad više.
To mi je lekcija mog djeteta da nikad ne činim ono što ne želim da i oni čine meni ili bilo kome drugome. Vrlo jednostavno.
Od vikanja se ne mogu odviknuti, pa zato viču i djeca. Začarani krug. Na tome radim  8) .

----------


## Joe

vertex, ne da mi se s tobom prepucavati boldanjem, moj post je bio odgovor icyoh, koja nije mogla naći gdje ifigenija piše da opravdava udaranje djeteta.

----------


## apricot

ne udaram
urlam da stakla pucaju
ne na nju, na situaciju

----------


## Dijana

a možda je s pozicije djeteta bolje ako nije u afektu, sa aspekta sigurnosti. :/ Ja ću sasvim sigurno jače lupiti vratima ako sam totalno ljuta nego ako sam samo donekle ljuta.  :Grin:  
Hoću reći, pitanje je, koliko se roditelj u afektu može kontrolirati?

No najbolje bi bilo da svak upozna dokle su mu granice i prepozna situaciju koja vodi prema pucanju i okrene je navrijeme u drugom smjeru. To je zacijelo najkvalitetnije rješenje.

----------


## vertex

> mislim da iako je udarac udarac - s pozicije djeteta je bolje u afektu nego smisljeno, grozno je da se ne mozes kontrolirati (jer je u toj situaciji problem u roditelju), ali to barem nije smisljeno, proracunato i hladno nanosenje fizicke boli nekome (jer taj netko je - zlocest, ruzno se ponasa i sl.). ne znam da li je jasna ta razlikajos nekome, a ne samo meni?
> 
> ja sam vikacica, i time se ne ponosim, sve mi je manja razlika izmedju vikanja i udaranja.


Meni je jasna razlika. Ali jednostavno nisam sigurna da je to uvijek tako, iako bih na prvu rekla da jest, da je točno tako kako kažeš.
Imam prijateljicu čija je curica kao mala dobivala po guzi. Pa je, kad je mama prvi put uskratila sladoled zbog nečeg, mala na ulici vikala: ali udri me, mooolim te me udri. Meni je to njeno po guzi bilo bljak, ali eto, moram se zapitati je li curica imala ikakve štete od toga.
S druge strane, ja D. kad se stvarno naljutim uhvatim za nadlaktice, hvatom koji se meni činio kontroliran, nečim što spada u "primjenu nužne sile". E bogami, on to baš i nije tako doživio. Šta mi je sve napričao o tom mom hvatu pred koji mjesec, došlo mi je da izumim vremeplov i krenem ispočetka.

----------


## vertex

> vertex, ne da mi se s tobom prepucavati boldanjem, moj post je bio odgovor icyoh, koja nije mogla naći gdje ifigenija piše da opravdava udaranje djeteta.


Ma stvarno se nisam htjela prepucavat. Htjela sam ti objasnit šta je meni zazvonilo u tom postu i zašto sam napisala da ste možda prestroge i sve drugo što sam napisala. Ali jesam, krivo sam shvatila šta ti želiš istaknuti.  :Kiss:

----------


## cvijeta73

> mislim da iako je udarac udarac - s pozicije djeteta je bolje u afektu nego smisljeno, grozno je da se ne mozes kontrolirati (jer je u toj situaciji problem u roditelju), ali to barem nije smisljeno, proracunato i hladno nanosenje fizicke boli nekome (jer taj netko je - zlocest, ruzno se ponasa i sl.). ne znam da li je jasna ta razlikajos nekome, a ne samo meni?


i meni je jasna, i meni.  :Grin:  
i,  slažem se s tobom, ako već moramo birati, meni je svakako prihvatljivije ovo u afektu. 

ali to nije bit, bit je kako ishendlati te situacije bez po guzi, ako smo načelnog stava da po guzi ne valja i ako nam je poslije žao. 

i da, kad ovako pišemo imam dojam da je taj efekt i naš bijes stvarno psihijatrijskih razmjera, a često ipak nije. često je dovoljno samo dva-tri puta duboko udahnuti i već je stvar napola riješena.  :/

----------


## icyoh

> ne udaram
> urlam da stakla pucaju
> ne na nju, na situaciju


Ja na muža
"vidi što tvoje dijete radi! sve si ti kriv! moj sin nije takav!"  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

o, da...

----------


## Serpentina

> mislim da iako je udarac udarac - s pozicije djeteta je bolje u afektu nego smisljeno, grozno je da se ne mozes kontrolirati (jer je u toj situaciji problem u roditelju), ali to barem nije smisljeno, proracunato i hladno nanosenje fizicke boli nekome (jer taj netko je - zlocest, ruzno se ponasa i sl.). ne znam da li je jasna ta razlikajos nekome, a ne samo meni?


Jasna je, naravno da je jasna. 
Ja sam urlačica. Epskih razmjera. 
Urlam na nju da prestane urlat, pa ko je tu lud?

----------


## Deaedi

> Ali mi je važno da ne lupam u afektu (iako se to dogodilo), nego sam to prevela u znak, u jasan fizički znak da su granice prijeđene, i važno je da sam smirena, da mu ulijevam sigurnost...


Ifigenija, žao mi je ako misliš da sam luda baba koja te napada.

No, mene se je jako dojmilo to što ga lupiš ne u afektu, nego kad si već smirena, dakle, kritična situacija je prošla, nema opasnosti da pukneš, jer si već mirna, a ti ipak "po guzi."

Ponavljam, protiv sam "po guzi", ali blaze gledam na nesto što je počinjeno u afektu, kada se izgubila kontrola, nego na nesto sto se radi planski i svjesno.

Gledala sam prije koji mjesec neki britanski dokumentarac o roditeljima koji kaznjavaju djecu, i jako me se (negativno) dojmio jedan par (muz svecenik ili sl.) koji bi djetetu lijepo objasnili sta je skrivilo, mirno se svi izljubili i onda ga sibom izmlatili. Jer je presao granice...To mi je ostavilo grozan dojam i nekeko me ovo sto ti opisujes podsjetilo na to. 

Zao mi je ako sam te pogresno dozivjela, ali samo sam citala ono sto si ti napisla. A ono sto sam ja napisala je moj dozivljaj onoga sto si ti napisala.

----------


## a zakaj

mene zanima sto mislite o udarcu kao odgovoru na djecji udarac?
ja nekad to znam napraviti, kad me tonka udari - ja joj vratim, i upozorim da cu i opet ako me udari - vratiti.
Nekako vise nemam ideje kako je nauciti da tucnjava u obitelji nije prihvatljiva (u vrticu je to shvatila - istom metodom - jednom joj je netko vratio), objasnjavanje ne pali.
Nekad mi se cini da je to ipak najjednostavniji nacin da ona shvati da je to ruzno i da druge ljude boli - tako da i sama iskusi bol.
Da li je ta ideja nanosenja boli djetetu (pritom se radi o nekakvoj maloj boli, sigurno puno manjoj od one koju ona meni nanese) apsolutno neprihvatljiva?

----------


## Deaedi

> mene zanima sto mislite o udarcu kao odgovoru na djecji udarac?
> ja nekad to znam napraviti, kad me tonka udari - ja joj vratim, i upozorim da cu i opet ako me udari - vratiti.
> Nekako vise nemam ideje kako je nauciti da tucnjava u obitelji nije prihvatljiva (u vrticu je to shvatila - istom metodom - jednom joj je netko vratio), objasnjavanje ne pali.
> Nekad mi se cini da je to ipak najjednostavniji nacin da ona shvati da je to ruzno i da druge ljude boli - tako da i sama iskusi bol.
> Da li je ta ideja nanosenja boli djetetu (pritom se radi o nekakvoj maloj boli, sigurno puno manjoj od one koju ona meni nanese) apsolutno neprihvatljiva?


Da, apsolutno neprihvatljiva...

Nije mi jasno da dijete ne moze shvatiti da se nesto ne smije raditi. Vidim da ima 4g. Pa da li zna da ne smije jesti smece u parku? Hocu reci, ako je to shvatila, onda moze shvatiti i da ne smije udarati druge.

----------


## a zakaj

Ja bih rekla da je shvatila, nije bedasta. Ali si misli da ipak moze jer joj se hoce.

----------


## Smajlić

> Napisala sam i ponovit ću - nasilje ne toleriram. 
> Znam vikati, urlati, koji put razbijem nešto kad poludim (to mi je ispušni ventil, promijenili smo valjda deset daljinskih jer ih ja prelomim na pola). 
> 
> Udariti dijete po guzi jer je, štajaznam, bacilo sladoled na pod mi je ista kategorija kao i da meni (slabijoj) MM opali šamar jer sam mu ofarbala košulju pri pranju. Ukratko, to mi je pokazivanje fizičke nadmoći nad slabijim. Kužim da nekad nema drugog rješenja pa ne osuđujem, no osobno ne pribjegavam takvom ponašanju.
> 
> Iako ne isključujem mogućnost da bi "dobio po guzi" u teen dobi da napravi neko ekstremno sr.nje. Zadnji put je od mene "po glavi" dobio teenager koji namjerno raznio nogu mom psu (prije skoro 10g.). Danas bih vjerojatno reagirala jednako pa ne mou biti licemjerna i reći da se u baš svakoj situaciji grozim batina.


Ovo mogu potpisati. Istina, ne razbijam daljinkse i ne lomim stvari, ali nakon galame grizem nokte.
S ostalim napisanim se apsolutno slažem s icyoh.

----------


## Svimbalo

Pozorno pratim, te upijam savjete i mišljenja drugih...  :Grin:  
Ja sam jednom "vratila" kad me počupao, ali toliko lagano da je samo shvaćeno kao urnebesna zabava. Budući da jednakom snagom, naravno, neću vratiti, onda mi ta metoda nema puno smisla. Zapravo, postižem očito potpuno suprotni efekt od željenog.

----------


## Deaedi

> Ja bih rekla da je shvatila, nije bedasta. Ali si misli da ipak moze jer joj se hoce.


Ne znam, nisam bila u takvoj situaciji...
Moja place ako me i slucajno udari.

----------


## Ifigenija

> Ifigenija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ali mi je važno da ne lupam u afektu (iako se to dogodilo), nego sam to prevela u znak, u jasan fizički znak da su granice prijeđene, i važno je da sam smirena, da mu ulijevam sigurnost...
> 
> 
> Ifigenija, žao mi je ako misliš da sam luda baba koja te napada.
> 
> No, mene se je jako dojmilo to što ga lupiš ne u afektu, nego kad si već smirena, dakle, kritična situacija je prošla, nema opasnosti da pukneš, jer si već mirna, a ti ipak "po guzi."
> ...


pa šta nije bolje ako dođe do toga dat djetetu smireno lagano po guzi kao simbol da je situacija ozbiljna nego si dozvolit da podivljaš pa ko zvijer zamračena pogleda lupaš gdje stigneš ?! Ubij me, ja tu logiku ne razumijem.
I rijetko lupam kad se saberem, nego dam po guzi (u životu ukupno desetak puta) jedamput lagano kad znam da će me daljnja debilana otjerat preko ruba...

----------


## Lutonjica

i zara i marge znaju da ne smiju udarati, medjutim, u afektu, kad su jako ljute, objema im poleti ruka. 
zari, naravno, puno rjeđe jer je starija i bolje se kontrolira.
ne mislim da je to nešto strašno, pogotovo kod marge na kojoj se u trenutku kad udari baš izrazito vidi koliko je frustrirana, ljuta i nemoćna.

dakle, znam da to naprave u afektu i znam da znaju da se to ne radi jer se odmah nakon udarca strašno posrame. i zato ih nikad ne bih udarila zauzvrat, nego im uporno objašnjavam da se mi ne tučemo. 

mislim, zari to više ni ne govorim, njoj je sve jasno, neugodno joj je, ispriča se nakon udarca ... i stvarno joj se sve rjeđe dešava da udari nekog, ne sjećam se uopće kad se to zadnji put dogodilo, valjda prije par mjeseci. čak i kad marge nju udari, ona joj ne uzvrati nego zove mene i istovremeno objašnjava margiti da se to ne radi i neka kaže riječima što ju muči   :Smile:  
marge je manja pa još ne zna što bi i kako bi, njoj objašnjavamo i ja i zara, pokazujemo joj kako riješiti konflikt, kako izverbalizirati ljutnju, kako izbaciti agresiju van... pa i ona sve rjeđe udara.

----------


## Ifigenija

> mislim da iako je udarac udarac - s pozicije djeteta je bolje u afektu nego smisljeno, grozno je da se ne mozes kontrolirati (jer je u toj situaciji problem u roditelju), ali to barem nije smisljeno, proracunato i hladno nanosenje fizicke boli nekome (jer taj netko je - zlocest, ruzno se ponasa i sl.). ne znam da li je jasna ta razlikajos nekome, a ne samo meni?
> 
> ja sam vikacica, i time se ne ponosim, sve mi je manja razlika izmedju vikanja i udaranja.


Ma  koja fizička bol! Ja ga lupnem ko da komarca mu ubijam na majici! Samo biram fizički kontakt koji mi omogućava da se konfrontiram s djetetom mimo debilane.

----------


## cvijeta73

> mene zanima sto mislite o udarcu kao odgovoru na djecji udarac?


ovo je i mene nedavno pitao J - mama, a jesi ti sigurna da je pametno što mi njoj nikad ne vratimo? pa ona ni ne kuži da nas boli kad nas udari.

za sad se još držim tog stava da joj nećemo vraćati. a, iako ima 2 godine, bome nas zaboli, najgore kad ti doleti iznenada, nemaš vremena ni uhvatiti joj ruku. i to je isključivo rezervirano za mene i J, čak je i mm uglavnom pošteđen. iz totalno nepoznatih razloga, jer joj isto nikad nije vratio.

----------


## a zakaj

pa objasnjavam i ja, samo bas ne vidim puno efekta.
a tonka je ipak vec puno veca od marge.
a i ne vidim bas nesto da se posrami

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Ifigenija prvotno napisa
> ...


A zašto misliš da bi podivljala ako ga "smireno lagano" ne udariš po guzi?
Zašto misliš da "ubijanje komarca na majici" spriječava divljačko i zvjersko lupanje?

Evo, meni pak ta logika nije jasna.

----------


## cvijeta73

> pa objasnjavam i ja, samo bas ne vidim puno efekta.
> 
> a i ne vidim bas nesto da se posrami


potpis. ma kakav sram, još dođe do mene i kaže _mara tuka juju._   :/ 

deaedi, i ja se prvi puta s tim susrećem, j nikad nije dizao ruku. a ona je počela još kao sasvim mala beba. nemam pojma odakle joj to. ne tučemo se doma, majke mi.   :Grin:  i još nekakvu facu iskrivi i udri po nama. a kad joj uspijemo uloviti ruku, onda se skroz nanervira.

----------


## Lutonjica

a ne znam
na meni se stvarno vidi da sam baš zgrožena udaranjem, i kad one nekog udare, i kad bilo tko nekog negdje udari
tako da mislim da je jedan od glavnih faktora ta moja jaka reakcija totalnog neprihvaćanja udaranja, na meni se vidi koliko mi je to u dubini duše užasno, kao da se nebo iznad mene zacrni i ja s njim

----------


## vertex

> mene zanima sto mislite o udarcu kao odgovoru na djecji udarac?


Načelno sam bila protiv, ali sam s obojicom to napravila.
A. me u jednoj situaciji, u jednoj od svojih šiza, toliko mlatio (inače je udarao u šizama) da sam vratila, i to sam mu dala ćušku. Već je imao 4-5 godina, i nisu ti udraci bili mačji kašalj. Naravno, nastala je totalna katastrofa. Ne da mi je to bio krivi potez, nego bi valjda gore bilo samo da sam mu se počela izrugivati.
D. je imao udarce specijalno i samo za mene, u dobi od negdje tri godine. Meni to nije izgledalo kao gubitak kontrole, kao da to radi jer je van sebe, nego više, što ti kažeš, da mu se hoće pa misli da može.
Kako je trajalo, i bilo svakodnevno, počelo me stvarno smetati i počela sam se osjećati praktički zlostavljano. Rekla sam mu da ću mu vratiti, i to sam i napravila. Još jedan-dva puta (uz prethodno upozorenje da ću vratiti jer se svatko ima pravo braniti) i prestao je. I...nastavio nakon petnaestak dana. Još sam mu vratila nekoliko puta, a onda sam shvatila da to više nisu iznimke, nego da ja tučem dijete, bilo to u samoobrani ili ne, i da je to nedopustivo i da mi je odvratno. Da on očigledno nema namjeru tako brzo prestati, i da bi već prestao da može. I dokad ću mu ja tako vraćati?
Onda sam počela sa čvrstim zagrljajem (to nije onaj o kojem mi je svašta napričao), zatomila moj osjećaj da me zlostavlja, i bila uporna dok je on malo po malo (ali baš malo po malo) prestajao s time. Točno se vidjelo kako uči preusmjeravati ljutnju, odnosno reakciju, kako se trudi i radi na tome. Tako da su ti udarci, mislim, ipak bili nešto što je on u tim situacijama "morao" (nije mogao bolje), a ne što mu se htjelo.
Tako da mi je sad načelo potvrđeno iskustvom: nemoj djeci vraćati udarce.

----------


## Ifigenija

Ja mislim da je urlanje gore nego kontrolirana kazna prije pucanja; tj.  upzorenje roditelja da više ne može, da više neće tolerirati. Jel to time out, jel to čvrsti zagrljaj (i to radim), jel to lagano po guzi (ponavljam - desetak puta u četiri godine, tj. 2 godine od kad se prvi put dogodilo..., i nekoliko desetaka verbalnih izjava - ovo je za po guzi, zato molim te prestani s time), jel to protresti ručice, jel to neki drugi gest koji u danoj obitelj ima značenje - a sad je dosta, sad više ne mogu... ne kažem da si kriv, ne kažem ništa -kažem samo da ja Ifigenija više ne mogu i moliim svih da skupe svoje snage i energiju i pomognu mi... jer ja više ne mogu.
Poslije ću moći sve, ali sad više - ne mogu.

Zapravo mislim da ja najvažnije kako u životu, tako i u odgoju da čovjek nađe načina da se drži na okupu, i da ima načina da to kaže okolini. 

Urlanje je pražnjenje, a bez nekog efekta.

ovo što sam ja navela kao neslavni, rijetki, i zapravo ekstremni način rješavanja najgorjih situacija u životu je ipak davanje djetetu neke vrste osjećaja da utječe na okolinu - tipa okej, gadno je je. Ali nema više debilane kad sam prestao tražiti van, urlati, bacati se. Imam utjecaj na okolinu svojim ponašanjem, čak i kad je najgore. Mama će se smiriti nakon ovoga jer više ne radim to i to.

A kad mama urla - ja se sjećam kad je moja mama urlala - to je baš bed. Niti znaš kad će stat, niti nešto možeš učiniti, niti ti je točno rečeno što se od tebe očekuje.... Samo si jadan i čekaš da prođe i bojiš se toga, i tužan si jer je mama takva nikakva i tak.

I ja nekad vičem. I urlam. I derem se. Sve ja to radim, da bude jasno. Al ako me mozak služi - biram povuć crtu pa makar po dupetu.

----------


## Lutonjica

na zaru je možda i utjecalo to što joj je jednom davno svekar lagano uzvratio udarac :shock:    :Evil or Very Mad:  
ona je bila u stanju totalnog potpunog šoka, a svekar mi se došao pohvaliti kako je riješio situaciju

a ja sam mu onda u tom stanju zamračenog neba smrtno ozbiljna očitala takvu lekciju kakvu valjda nikad od nikog nije čuo

----------


## Deaedi

> a ne znam
> na meni se stvarno vidi da sam baš zgrožena udaranjem, i kad one nekog udare, i kad bilo tko nekog negdje udari
> tako da mislim da je jedan od glavnih faktora ta moja jaka reakcija totalnog neprihvaćanja udaranja, na meni se vidi koliko mi je to u dubini duše užasno, kao da se nebo iznad mene zacrni i ja s njim


Da, tako i kod mene...
To mi je nešto strašno, reagiram na udaranje zgražanjem, sva se prenerazim...

Nažalost, H jako pogađa kada u parku ili negdje vani vidi da je neko dijete dobilo po guzi, sva je u šoku. Govori: ova je teta zločesta kao Zlica od opaka.

----------


## a zakaj

> a kad joj uspijemo uloviti ruku, onda se skroz nanervira.


mi smo znali imati situacije u kojima bi se ona, npr, namjerila da ce lupit tonceka, i ja bih je uhvatila i drzala cvrsto u narucju, i po petnaestak minuta.
Ona bi se koprcala, na kraju pod mojim pritiskom obecala da ga nece udariti, i cim bih je pustila - otisla ga je lupiti.
ja se isto cudim otkud joj to.
(hm, nekad se sjetim da mi je sestra bila ista takva.)

----------


## la_mama

stariji (3 god) još uvijek lupa sve oko sebe kada izgubi živce, ili pozornost starijih. ili kod neke zabrane. onda mu po x-ti puta kažem da je lupanje ružno i da mi to ne radimo, i pitam ga hoće li da ja njega lupim. pa mi kaže "ne" i prestane. nakon toga ide "opjosti mama, opjosti seka, opjosti auto, ..." i tako do idućeg puta ...

ali ne odustaje od lupanja, to je jače od njega. većinu udaraca popijemo mm i ja, i to razumijem jer mu postavljamo zabrane i granice. ali me brine što udara baku i djedu (pa i njihovog psa), i ti udarci kod njih izazivaju smijeh i odobravanje. već sam ih nekoliko puta upozorila da to ne rade, i da ne potiču udaranje, pa ma kako to njima zabavno izgledalo. na žalost, i dalje rade po svome   :Sad:

----------


## a zakaj

> D. je imao udarce specijalno i samo za mene, u dobi od negdje tri godine. Meni to nije izgledalo kao gubitak kontrole, kao da to radi jer je van sebe, nego više, što ti kažeš, da mu se hoće pa misli da može.
> Kako je trajalo, i bilo svakodnevno, počelo me stvarno smetati i počela sam se osjećati praktički zlostavljano. Rekla sam mu da ću mu vratiti, i to sam i napravila. Još jedan-dva puta (uz prethodno upozorenje da ću vratiti jer se svatko ima pravo braniti) i prestao je. I...nastavio nakon petnaestak dana. Još sam mu vratila nekoliko puta, a onda sam shvatila da to više nisu iznimke, nego da ja tučem dijete, bilo to u samoobrani ili ne, i da je to nedopustivo i da mi je odvratno. Da on očigledno nema namjeru tako brzo prestati, i da bi već prestao da može. I dokad ću mu ja tako vraćati?
> Onda sam počela sa čvrstim zagrljajem (to nije onaj o kojem mi je svašta napričao), zatomila moj osjećaj da me zlostavlja, i bila uporna dok je on malo po malo (ali baš malo po malo) prestajao s time. Točno se vidjelo kako uči preusmjeravati ljutnju, odnosno reakciju, kako se trudi i radi na tome. Tako da su ti udarci, mislim, ipak bili nešto što je on u tim situacijama "morao" (nije mogao bolje), a ne što mu se htjelo.
> Tako da mi je sad načelo potvrđeno iskustvom: nemoj djeci vraćati udarce.


da, to je bas taj osjecaj, kao da te dijete zlostavlja.
velis, cvrsti zagrljaj? mozda bi upalilo.

----------


## vertex

> da, to je bas taj osjecaj, kao da te dijete zlostavlja.
> velis, cvrsti zagrljaj? mozda bi upalilo.


A čuješ, upalilo...To ga je fizički sprječavalo da me tuče. Uz to koja rečenica t i puštam ga kad on kaže da neće više ili kad ja procijenim da se smirio, tj. da ga samo živcira što ga držim, a da neće nastaviti tući. On je to učio pomalo, napisala sam već, moglo se točno pratiti kako ide to učenje. Više nemamo tih situacija, ali je trajalo...

----------


## blazena

> Osobno mi je najzanimljivije ovo nekontrolirano, pogubljeno, "mrak pred očima, bacila bih te u zid" udaranje jer sam tu. Deklarativno, nisam nikad udarila dijete. Realno, povukla sam ga grubo za ruku, bacila sam ga na krevet, željela sam ga ozlijediti, urlala sam. Bila sam u više navrata luda, slijepa od bijesa i strašna. Strašna možda još najviše sebi jer se svaki put kad se saberem bojim do kuda ću idući put doći, što ako ne bude jastuka ili zida. Ova granica od tri godine za mene je baš ok postavljena. Kad je T. bio beba pa do nekog drugog rođendana imala sam beskrajno puno strpljenja, ništa me nije izbacivalo iz takta. Zadnjih 6 mjeseci sve češće osjećam da radim krivo, sve sam češće gruba ili stroga pa mi je krivo, sve više se gubim.  Imam i inače problem s bijesom, imam svoje okidače i priče iz prošlosti, radim na sebi, ali ne vidim puno napretka. Osoba kod koje idem kaže, otprilike, da ću bijes spriječiti tako da se prvo pobrinem za sebe, da je bijes posljedica pregažene granice, da to znači kako sam se već prije 10 minuta trebala maknuti. I dobro mi to zvuči u teoriji, ali kako da naučim kad se moram maknuti, kako da prepoznam na vrijeme da su moje granice pregažene?


Balarosa,  :Love:  
Najezila sam se. Ta sam, osim sto sam ja i udarila. 
I isto idem kod nekoga... i vjezbam... shit je sto tek post mortem prepoznam sto me okinulo i kad je bilo dosta, kad je bio trenutak za maknut se. 
A situacije uvijek nove i nove... jednu izvjezbam, dvije dodju.

----------


## blazena

> Mene je moje starije dijete najbolje osvjestilo na vrlo jednostavan način. 
> Više se i ne sjećam točno koliko je bila stara i šta se točno dogodilo. Bila je mala i izludila me je. Znam da sam je udarila po guzi.
> Nastavak priče je nakon par mjeseci kad je ona nešto divljala i počela tuči sve oko sebe, a ja sam rekla : " Ne smiješ tuči nikoga, da li ja mama ikada tebe udarila". Uvijek mi je najjači argument moje ponašanje, a ona meni je jednostavno rekla : "Ali, mama jesi udarila si me, se sjećaš onda kad..."
> Dotukla me tad jer sam izgubila svoj najjači argument.


Uh, to sam i ja pomislila, sekundu nakon udarca: "Kako cu mu sad reci da on mene (prijatelje, tete...) ne smije tuci?"

Mislim da cu si ovo napisat flomasterom na ruku da me podsjeti - ne cini drugome sto ne zelis da tebi ucine. 

Cudno... nikad ga nisam uvrijedila, ono tipa "budalo, vidi sto si sad napravio, samo me sramotis" etc. Par puta sam pomislila, ali bih se uspjesno ugrizla za jezik.
Kao sto je netko napisao, odlucis "ne po guzi" i to je to. 
Tako sam ja odlucila da ga necu vrijedjati, i ide mi. 
Al s vikanjem (cesto) i udarcima (rijetko)... izgubim kontrolu. 
Kao da se borim za vlastito prezivljavanje.

----------


## pikula

> i zara i marge znaju da ne smiju udarati, medjutim, u afektu, kad su jako ljute, objema im poleti ruka. 
> zari, naravno, puno rjeđe jer je starija i bolje se kontrolira.
> ne mislim da je to nešto strašno, pogotovo kod marge na kojoj se u trenutku kad udari baš izrazito vidi koliko je frustrirana, ljuta i nemoćna..


Potpis
Mene je iznenadilo ovo ljeto kako je Do postao pravi školarac i kako se u mjesec dana na moru, a bilo je zgužvanog suživota puno klinaca na malo m2, nije niti jednom počapao s nikim. A on je baš fizikalac i dugo mu je trebalo da u prečicu mozak- ruka, ubaci verbalni dio. I taj postepeni napredak nisam znala cijeniti, tek sad kad smo došli s mora sjedimo u gužvi na jarunu, neke curke ga izguraju s vrtuljka i ja kažem frendici ustajući se, ajoj sad budu letile - kad ono Do stao pred njih i rekao Ja hoću na vrtuljak jasno i glasno i curke ga pustile, malo se vrtio pokunjen i otišao. Eto imam velikog dečka. i onda sam odvrtila film i skužila da cijelo vrijeme na moru bio bubica. 
Sori na dužini, ali poanta je da se kontrolirati uči i ima faza kad  ne vidiš izlaz, ali ako je sve ok, klinci savladaju se socijalne vještine  prije ili kasnije. 
Zato nam je sad Di u jeku napada rukama i nogama i Tarzanovim urlikom kad joj dirnemo u odjevne kombincije, ali s drugim je uvijek lakše. Znaš da postoji svijetlo na kraju tunela. Njenim ispadiam se čak i nasmijem, dok sam s Do svaki njegov ispad smatrala objektivnim dokazom da sam najgori roditelj na planetu i  potonula bih kao titanik. 
Ne ne vraćam im udarce, osim u šali. Mi se puno hrvamo, boksama, karatamo i sl.  
Dajte malo olabavite, izvadile ste Ifi mast na slamčicu. Pa nije toliko no Ustav RH doživio citiranja  :Laughing:

----------


## krumpiric

imamm isti problem ko azakaj :/ 
i ja sam objašnjavala i objašnjavala, al ne pali ništa...
nekidan je imao totalni ispad i krenuo se derat na mm-a i mlatit ga-kao da je on nekakav loš roditelj, a mm zlostavljano dijete(mislim tako ga je grebao da je mm-u krenula krv iz brade, užas jedan)...i mm-u je puknuo film, nije ga nikako mogao smirit i zveknuo ga je. NEma taj njegov udarac veze s udarcima koje smo mi primali ko djeca, čisto ga je šokirao da ovog pusti to ludo stanje.

Ovaj se šokirao (jel, nikad to gospon nije doživio), zna i sada zamahnut, al stane

mm se pojeo živ što ga je udario, i ja skupa s njim, nismo mogli spavat..udrili u rasprave o odgoju...al mene sad boli što mu svo to objašnjavanje nije govorilo ništa (probali smo i zagrljaje, ignoriranje, sve...)...a udarac je skužio...

----------


## Storma

Mislim da je najvece pobijanje valjanosti teorije po guzi kad ti dijete kaze: "Znam (sto zelis postici udarcem), ali ja _ne mogu_ prestati". 

A vi meni recite, sto ciniti kada imate dijete koje za smirivanje treba drugu osobu, i kombinira prvo "time-out" (dodir vodi do jos jaceg urlikanja) pa "time-in" (s tim da osoba mora imati posebne moci da osjeti kada se s prvog okrene na drugo)? 
I sve popraceno s glasnim, iritantnim tuljenjem duzeg trajanja, jer svaki pogresan potez vodi novoj seriji tuljenja? 
Ne smijes prici. Ne smijes otici. Smijes eventualno ponekad sjesti u blizini ali moras pogoditi prihvaljivu udaljenost. Urlikanje traje nekoliko desetaka minuta dok iskusavas kombinacije i ucis okidace, kako bi drugi put trajalo krace / bilo lakse. 
I pri tome imas jos jedno dijete, koje place od panike/uzrujanosti i takoder zeli plaziti po tebi, na sto prvo opet sizne?

Dok niste dozivjeli tantrum, nemate pojma sto je totalno sr*nje.

----------


## krumpiric

ista kombinacija.Baš tako.Moje dijete je jako pristojno, pametno, razumno, al on upadne u takvo čudno stanje, baš ono...ne možeš ništa...

a beba ko za vraga osjeti nemir i počinje plakati na prvi znak ovoga gore.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Mislim da je najvece pobijanje valjanosti teorije po guzi kad ti dijete kaze: "Znam (sto zelis postici udarcem), ali ja _ne mogu_ prestati". 
> 
> A vi meni recite, sto ciniti kada imate dijete koje za smirivanje treba drugu osobu, i kombinira prvo "time-out" (dodir vodi do jos jaceg urlikanja) pa "time-in" (s tim da osoba mora imati posebne moci da osjeti kada se s prvog okrene na drugo)? 
> I sve popraceno s glasnim, iritantnim tuljenjem duzeg trajanja, jer svaki pogresan potez vodi novoj seriji tuljenja? 
> Ne smijes prici. Ne smijes otici. Smijes eventualno ponekad sjesti u blizini ali moras pogoditi prihvaljivu udaljenost. Urlikanje traje nekoliko desetaka minuta dok iskusavas kombinacije i ucis okidace, kako bi drugi put trajalo krace / bilo lakse. 
> I pri tome imas jos jedno dijete, koje place od panike/uzrujanosti i takoder zeli plaziti po tebi, na sto prvo opet sizne?
> 
> Dok niste dozivjeli tantrum, nemate pojma sto je totalno sr*nje.


ja sam upravo to doživjela s J. jedino što nije bilo drugog djeteta.
jedno desetak puta, uvijek doma (hvala ti bože na tome) u periodu od 3-5 godina.
i to je stvarno onaj krajnji test živaca, barem meni bio. mm je bio uvjeren da moramo odmah na hitnu, po nešto za smirenje. a on je urlao i urlao i grcao i davio se i znao lupati sam sebe (to mi je bilo najgore) - urlikao mama dođi, kad bih došla, urlikao - mama idi ća, još gorim urlicima. ne daj bože pipnuti ga, ne daj bože otići u drugu sobu, ništa nije valjalo. nakon nekog vremena više nisi ni ljut, ni živčan, nego samo bespomoćan jer bi mu htio nekako pomoći, a ništa ne pali. 
okidač - uvijek neka bezvezna glupost, koju nikako više nisi mogao vratiti unazad jer se ni on više nije sjećao zašto je počeo s urlikanjem.

i onda, nakon nekog vremena, samo bi se dignuo, došao i ko da se ništa nije desilo.

strašno.

nadam se da će me to zaobići s m.

bolje nek nas mlati, kad već moraju nešto.   :Grin:

----------


## Storma

meni je najteze sto do nje ne dopire nista tada. ali razgovaramo puno kasnije i napredak je vise nego ocit.
btw i ona je divno bajno krasno pametno emotivno blabla dijete. jedno je netko tu na forumu rekao da tantrumi obicno kace inteligentnu djecu. meni se cini da ona ne moze emotivno shendlat situaciju koju razumski shvaca. ili mozda bolje, preemotivno dozivljava ...sve.

----------


## krumpiric

I M je dosad uvijek hvatalo doma, al nekidan ga je čopilo u CCO.
Prolaznici (uključujući Žeru  :Laughing:   koji je reko nešto tipa o Bože...) su nas gledali koda smo svi četvero ludi :/ 
Tad je mm i puknuo iako smo se dosad super nosili s tim.0
i da, isto to, ključno je maknuti se i vratit kad osjetiš da ima potrebu za tim,...ja baš imam takav osjećaj, da on ne uspijeva preradit emocije.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ifigenija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Po guzi sam uvela kao obranu svojeg integriteta.
> 
> 
> A kako da dijete obrani svoj integritet, može li i on tebe klepnuti po guzi?
> 
> 
> ...


Ja mogu Ifigeniju jako dobro razumjeti. Jer bila sam u tom loncu. Ne puno, na prste prebrojivo puta, ali iskreno sumnjam da postoje roditelji koji nikad nisu pomislili ili poželjeli tako nešto, čak i ako to ne učine. Tko god to tvrdio, nije uvjerljiv u mojim očima.

----------


## cherry

ono što mene muči jest što ja ne vjerujem u gubitak kontrole
barem ne kod sebe same, mm i ljudi koje znam u dušu i koji su mi slični
jer se bijesu baš prepustim, ono, nagonski, ali i s nekim bolesnim užitkom 
(znam da suludo zvuči   :Rolling Eyes:  )
i to mrzim kod sebe i zato mi je još teže išta si oprostiti i opravdati

jer kad si istinski ljut, ljudi (čitaj djeca) te uvaže više nego dok si onako cici-mici bi-li-ne-bi-li
i u zadnje vrijeme se baš trudim kontrolirano i svjesno rabiti tu glumljenu 'ljutinu' i uglavnom pali

----------


## marta

> Ja mogu Ifigeniju jako dobro razumjeti. Jer bila sam u tom loncu. Ne puno, na prste prebrojivo puta, ali iskreno sumnjam da postoje roditelji koji nikad nisu pomislili ili poželjeli tako nešto, čak i ako to ne učine. Tko god to tvrdio, nije uvjerljiv u mojim očima.


Mogu i ja razumjeti Ifigeniju, uopce mi nije problem. Jutros smo skuzili da su nam decki malo pofarbali auto. Autolakom iste boje... Pa smo urlali. Ali skroz malo. Zapravo smo ih zeljeli bicevat devetokrakom mackom al ipak nismo. No poznajem i roditelje koji uistinu nemaju takve manifestacije ljutnje/bijesa i skroz su uvjerljivi u mojim ocima. Ja nisam do toga stigla i vjerojatno nikad niti necu.

----------


## Mima

Udarila sam Leu po guzi lani na moru kada me izbubetala nogama a nakon toga podivljalo skakala po krevetu. Udarila sam je jer nisam znala što ću i bilo me strah da se ne povrijedi. Taj udarac je bio totalna besmislica i čisti izraz nemoći, ničemu nije pomogao, a Lea se dan danas sprda iz udaranja po guzi. 

Ali, moram reći da ovo što piše vertex ima itekakvog smisla - grubo hvatanje za ruku, bacanje na krevet ? pa ne mislite valjda da je to 'bolje' na bilo koji način od udaranja po guzi? Ja sam nedavno vani Leu grubo zaustavila i okrenula prema sebi (jer se po deseti put htjela otrčati pozdraviti sa bakom i uopće me nije slušala) i onda od straha da sam joj nešto napravila nisam mogla dva sata doći k sebi. Iskreno, udarac po guzi čini mi se kao bolja opcija ..

----------


## Maslačkica

> imamm isti problem ko azakaj :/ 
> i ja sam objašnjavala i objašnjavala, al ne pali ništa...
> nekidan je imao totalni ispad i krenuo se derat na mm-a i mlatit ga-kao da je on nekakav loš roditelj, a mm zlostavljano dijete(mislim tako ga je grebao da je mm-u krenula krv iz brade, užas jedan)...i mm-u je puknuo film, nije ga nikako mogao smirit i zveknuo ga je. NEma taj njegov udarac veze s udarcima koje smo mi primali ko djeca, čisto ga je šokirao da ovog pusti to ludo stanje.
> 
> Ovaj se šokirao (jel, nikad to gospon nije doživio), zna i sada zamahnut, al stane
> 
> mm se pojeo živ što ga je udario, i ja skupa s njim, nismo mogli spavat..udrili u rasprave o odgoju...al mene sad boli što mu svo to objašnjavanje nije govorilo ništa (probali smo i zagrljaje, ignoriranje, sve...)...a udarac je skužio...


Ja sam npr. ZA tu metodu kada se ispucaju dani i dani objašnjavanja itd. Jer ja stvarno mislim da ne razumiju dok ne osjete sami na svojoj koži. Isto tako, djeca jako puno toga dozvoljavaju toga prema roditelju, kao i roditelj prema djeci, je li   :Grin:  

Negdje je Yaya napisala da je nakon mjeseci pljuvanja svoje djevojičice jednom se okrenula i pljunula nju nazad. Naravno, nije se više ponovilo. 

Ali isto tako ne znam kako je najbolje ishendlati situaciju koju opisuje Mima. Gdje je već opasna situacija za dijete i baca se na sve strane itd... 
Spriječit? Kako? Liječiti? Kako? 
(osim slatkišima, jer sa šećerom stvarno polude...  :Smile:  pa i ja brate mili   :Grin:  )

----------


## ivarica

ako si je uhvatila toliko grubo da si se sama prestrasila, onda to i meni ulazi u istu kategoriju ko i udaranje i jos gore, guranje


ja sam, kako sam napisala, par puta bila tako bijesna da bi ga odlucno uhvatila za ramena ili ruku kako bi ga "uzemljila", to mi je isto neprihvatljivo, i danas i tada, jer inace ne ulazim drugim ljudima u podrucja njihova tjelesnog integriteta, ne stisnem ih za rame ili koljeno, mada mnogi to rade, kako bi me pogledali u oci i slusali sto cu im sad reci
ali ko i drugi koji se ovdje javljaju, napravila sam to ocajna. 
to mi je u kategoriji npr cvrstog zagrljaja koji mi je jednako odbojan, ne udaris dijete, nicim ga dakle ne ugrozavas, ali manipuliras iskljucivo svojom odrasloscu kao metodom


ali, ne mislim da je problem ako si neceg svjestan i mijenjas to, i zbog sebe i zbog djeteta, niti da ce dijete zamjeriti jedan tvoj takav ispad, usto i skoro pa redovito isplakan pred njim, sve smo ovdje napisale da smo svjesne nemogucnosti da kontroliramo sasvim svoj bijes, a mnoge sigurno misle i da ne trebamo uvijek moci sasvim ga kontrolirati**. problem je onda kad ljudi ne vide problem, a vide ucinkovitost kako udaranja, tako i guranja, cupanja, stipanja, siktanja, bacanja, lomljenja, psovanja, vikanja. pa sljedeci put ne traze neko drugo rjesenje jer imaju provjereno. pa onda pada prag tolerancije pa je prvi put dijete lupnuto jer mu je bio ugrozen zivot, a sa sedam godina lupnuto je i zato jer se igralo 15 minuta na dvoristu dulje od dogovora. 


** one zvjezdice gore, evo moj skoro desetgodisnjak npr misli da sam ja, u odnosu na druge roditelje i mm, neprirodno stalozena (a sjetite se konzerve) i da sasvim sigurno puno vise puta bijesnim zbog njegovih postupaka, ali u sebi i da to progutam stitec njega  :shock:

----------


## Mima

> ako si je uhvatila toliko grubo da si se sama prestrasila, onda to i meni ulazi u istu kategoriju ko i udaranje i jos gore, guranje


Nije bilo grubo, nego sam ja paranoična.

----------


## meda

> Ali, moram reći da ovo što piše vertex ima itekakvog smisla - grubo hvatanje za ruku, bacanje na krevet ? pa ne mislite valjda da je to 'bolje' na bilo koji način od udaranja po guzi? Ja sam nedavno vani Leu grubo zaustavila i okrenula prema sebi (jer se po deseti put htjela otrčati pozdraviti sa bakom i uopće me nije slušala) i onda od straha da sam joj nešto napravila nisam mogla dva sata doći k sebi. Iskreno, udarac po guzi čini mi se kao bolja opcija ..


i grubo hvatanje i bacanje na krevet, i guranje, i stipanje je isto fizicka agresija, kao i udaranje.

meni je i urlanje, a pogotovo bacanje stvari, i lomljenje daljinskih isto nasilje nad djetetom, ako dijete to vidi. 

to je sve u stvari los stres menadment. a to nije dobro da dijete gleda. jer uci oponasanjem da je to nacin rjesavanja konflikta i stresnih situacija. 

ALI vertex je govorila o razlici izmedu nasilja u afektu i promisljenog nasilja kao prevencije padanja u afekt. ja sam do danas smatrala da je po guzi kao metoda odgoja gora nego nasilje u afektu (pod nasiljem smatram sve ovo gore nabrojano). al evo, od danas vise nisam sigurna u to  :/ 

ja se jednim dijelom jako divim ljudma koji uspiju reagirati bez nasilja. al isto tako smatram da osim roditeljske samokontrole, u svemu veliku ulogu ima i djetetov temperament i okolnosti. a i broje djece nije za zanemarit.

----------


## Mima

> ALI vertex je govorila o razlici izmedu nasilja u afektu i promisljenog nasilja kao prevencije padanja u afekt. ja sam do danas smatrala da je po guzi kao metoda odgoja gora nego nasilje u afektu (pod nasiljem smatram sve ovo gore nabrojano). al evo, od danas vise nisam sigurna u to  :/


nisam niti ja

----------


## Peterlin

Još nešto o urlanju u usporedbi s udaranjem.... Ovo je samo moje mišljenje.

Nisam baš sigurna da je urlanje bolje od udaranja (da ne idem sad u kategorije).

MM nikada nije dignuo ruku na djecu. Nikada. Ali.... nekoliko puta je zaurlao na njih tako da se i meni smrznulo oko srca, pa sam pomislila kako li je tek djeci... I s užasom sam se zapitala ne bi li bilo bolje da ih je smirio po jednim udarcem po guzi. Dakako, to su bile krajnje mjere za krajnje situacije (npr. udaranje bratovom glavom o zid), ali svejedno... Djelovalo je, a ja se i danas pitam što je gore - opaliti jednom ili urlati pola sata...

A i iz mog djetinjstva gorje mi se zamjerilo dugogodišnje mamino urlanje nego jedne jedine tatine batine koje sam dobila kad su me skinuli s trećeg kata novogradnje kuda sam se popela po skelama (u dobi od nekih 8 godina, valjda). Znam da sam na mamine prodike i beskrajne  galame pomišljala "no, daj, opali me već jednom pa da smo gotovi s tim"... 

Ne znam....

----------


## pomikaki

> Ifigenija prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i važno je da sam smirena, da mu ulijevam sigurnost, i da zna da po guzi dobija njegovo ponašanje, a ne on.
> 
> 
> Ne znam kako je to moguće biti smiren i dijeliti packe?


heh, to mi je poznato, prakticirali su moji roditelji, u uvjerenju da je to potrebna mjera. Pa onda ja kao u nekom prekršaju, a stari kaže: sad dođi da ti dam čvrgu. Glup osjećaj.
Ali još gore je to što ako pređeš tu kočnicu lakše ćeš puknuti dijete u afektu, a često i prejako, što se naravno i mojima događalo. 
Smatam da su radili najbolje što su znali, ali takav pristup i odgoj kritikom poprilično su narušili naš odnos, a to vidim tek sad gledajući unatrag i nažalost mislim da nema povratka. (što ne znači da će kod Ifi biti isto, ali to što je pitala AM me podsjetilo...)

----------


## pomikaki

> veli on meni ,ok ja sam bolestan pa sam cendrav , ali znam da tebi nije lako u životu pa se onda dereš ( istina i nije ,ali  jbg )
> malo smo se porječkali i sad je sve 5
> 
> alu žalosno je da se 5,5 godišnjak bolje kontrolira od mene .... on je dalaj lama za mene


Mene je oduševila njegova analiza situacije, mali je 8) . Svaka čast. Da to meni kaže moje dijete u tim godinama, bila bih (ipak) prilično ponosna   :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

I na kraju, ja sam zbilja zbunjena - dakle ovdje u biti nema nikog tko odobrava fizičku kaznu, pa čak ni po guzi, jedino nekolicina tu i tamo ima problema s provođenjem istog načela u djelo, i vi ipak kad god se potegne ta tema uspijete iznova nabaciti tolike rasprave???

----------


## Deaedi

> I na kraju, ja sam zbilja zbunjena - dakle ovdje u biti nema nikog tko odobrava fizičku kaznu, pa čak ni po guzi, jedino nekolicina tu i tamo ima problema s provođenjem istog načela u djelo, *i vi* ipak kad god se potegne ta tema uspijete iznova nabaciti tolike rasprave???


Pa i ti si dobrano doprinjela ovoj raspravi, i spadas u "*i vi*".

----------


## Dijana

> A vi meni recite, sto ciniti kada imate dijete koje za smirivanje treba drugu osobu, i kombinira prvo "time-out" (dodir vodi do jos jaceg urlikanja) pa "time-in" (s tim da osoba mora imati posebne moci da osjeti kada se s prvog okrene na drugo)? 
> I sve popraceno s glasnim, iritantnim tuljenjem duzeg trajanja, jer svaki pogresan potez vodi novoj seriji tuljenja? 
> Ne smijes prici. Ne smijes otici. Smijes eventualno ponekad sjesti u blizini ali moras pogoditi prihvaljivu udaljenost. Urlikanje traje nekoliko desetaka minuta dok iskusavas kombinacije i ucis okidace, kako bi drugi put trajalo krace / bilo lakse.


e, to je pravi tantrum. Sjećam se jednom kad se moja kći privikavala na tutu. Bili kod dide i babe, i ona stavila tutu dosta blizu peći i sjela na nju. Nije se mogla opeći, ali bilo joj je prevruće. I ne da se pomaknuti. Vrišti ko da joj ne znam šta radimo. A mi konzilij od četvero odraslih ne možemo ništa, samo bespomoćno gledamo. :/ Probaš je nasilu pomaknuti, dobija takav napad histerije, da je brže bolje vratiš skup s tutom nazad. A još joj se i spavalo, glava kljuca, ali kad je probaš pomaknut, hitro se budi i opet urla. Bili smo ko prazni limuni, kad sam je konačno strpala u krevet.  :Grin:  
Ali nekad mi se čini da su tantrumasta djeca kasnije suradljivija, kao da se "ispucaju" u ranoj dobi i to je to.  :Grin:  (naravno, nema mjesta generalizaciji).

----------


## gitulja

nažalost, i ja se moram prijaviti u one koji su udarili dijete. 2-3 puta je dobila po guzi. 
mislim da to nije dobra odgojna metoda i trudim se kontrolirati svoj bijes, ali nekad poludim i ne uspijem. 
po mojem (a ovo nije da opravdam svoj postupak) nije isto ako jednom lupneš po guzi ili ako primiš dijete pa ga udaraš 10-15-20 puta dok se ne ispušeš. sorry, ali batine od kojih ostaju masnice i jedan udarac po guzi po meni nisu za usporedbu. 
svaki put kad sam ju udarila, osjećala sam se još gore. 
mene moja mama lupila svega nekoliko puta, tata nikad. i ne mislim da sam zbog tih nekoliko udraca sada ja ta koja udara. eksplozivna sam i teško se kontroliram, ali trudim se.

----------


## Sirius Black

Pitanje za mame koje ponekad izgube kontrolu pa udare dijete po guzi (nije provokacija, samo pitanje):

Da li vas je ikad itko razljutio osim djeteta da vam je došlo da ga udarite? Npr. muž, kolegica na poslu, susjeda, netko tko radi sr... u prometu...i da li ste ga udarile ili ste se uspjele kontrolirati? Moje dijete ne može napraviti ništ takvog da bi me više razljutilo nego npr. susjeda koja nam pozvoni na vrata i gnjavi s glupostima, ili čistačica na poslu koja izmišlja tračeve jer joj je dosadno, i dođe mi da ih napljuskam, ali ipak to ne napravim zato jer sam fizički dosta slaba pa baš ne bih ušla s nekim u fizički obračun. Lakše se kontrolirati kad se radi o jačima od sebe.

----------


## Maslačkica

Ja potpisujem Peterlin za urlanje i udaranje. 
I ja sam više voljela da me se zvekne nego prodike 30min. i onda spominjanje istog kad god bude prilika. 
Dobila sam batine par puta i to iz maminog očaja, jer sam bježala iz škole i to me namlatila užas. Ali, niti zamjeram niti mi je to ostalo nešto kao posebno traumatično u pamćenju. 
Gore mi je bilo češljanje resa!   :Laughing:  

I da, vikanje svako malo je previše. Živjela sam u obitelji koji su malo malo pa se derali ili zapovjedali djeci (za bezvezne stvari) i meni je bilo teško i napeto. Jako napeto... nije mi se svidjelo, pa ću ja npr. morati to kontrolirati, a naročito kada se onako oštro i bezobrazno obratim u nekim ključnim trenucima.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja potpisujem Peterlin za urlanje i udaranje. 
> I ja sam više voljela da me se zvekne nego prodike 30min. *i onda spominjanje istog kad god bude prilika.* Dobila sam batine par puta i to iz maminog očaja, jer sam bježala iz škole i to me namlatila užas. Ali, niti zamjeram niti mi je to ostalo nešto kao posebno traumatično u pamćenju. 
> Gore mi je bilo češljanje resa!   
> 
> I da, vikanje svako malo je previše. Živjela sam u obitelji koji su malo malo pa se derali ili zapovjedali djeci (za bezvezne stvari) i meni je bilo teško i napeto. Jako napeto... nije mi se svidjelo, pa ću ja npr. morati to kontrolirati, a naročito kada se onako oštro i bezobrazno obratim u nekim ključnim trenucima.


Da, da.... Katastrofa! Moja mama i dan danas spominje neke stvari (da nije tako, ja bih možda odavno sve zaboravila jer me ne zanima).

Moram dobro paziti da djeci to ne napravim. Za sad nisam ni jednom (stavila na nos stare grijehe) ali pravi izazovi nas tek čekaju...

----------


## vertex

Prvo da prijavim da sam na prethodnoj stranici uspjela propustiti jedno pola postova koje ste pisale otprilike kad i ja svoje. Ne znam kako, ali eto...Tako da, ako sam djelovala malo kao da nisam u toku...to je zato što malo nisam bila u toku. Ifigenija, i tvoj odgovor na post sam tek sad otkrila. Molim  :Smile:  .

I slažem se sa svima kojima se briše razlika između udaranja i vikanja. Mislim da je vikanje, urlanje pogotovo, u pravilu jako otrovno. Mislim da su mnoga urlanja gora od mnogih pec po guzi (kao i obrnuto).
Mislim da načelo mora biti Ne! za jedno i drugo, kao i za ostale oblike grubosti, fizičke i verbalne.
I naravno da ljudi griješe i koprcaju se s onim što imaju i znaju, ali, što reče ivarica, moramo gledati šta radimo i tražiti načine da poboljšamo što ne valja.

----------


## blazena

> Da li vas je ikad itko razljutio osim djeteta da vam je došlo da ga udarite? Npr. muž, kolegica na poslu, susjeda, netko tko radi sr... u prometu...i da li ste ga udarile ili ste se uspjele kontrolirati?


Muz. Bivsi decko. Roditelji.
Sve sam ih udarila, osim muza. 
Nekad su oni prvi mene, nekad sam ja prva pa bi mi vratili. I nije mi bilo bitno sto su veci i jaci od mene. Berserker mod. Zacrveni mi se pred ocima. 

A muz - on mi je na pocetku rekao: ako me udaris, prvo cu ti vratiti, a onda zbogom. I vjerujem mu da bi tako bilo.
Plus, on je nekako kul, smirujuc. Vice dvaput godisnje, nije udario K. i sumnjam da ce ikad... sigurno nikad u afektu kako to ja radim. 

Kolegica, susjeda, prijateljica... ne mogu me toliko razljutiti. Nekako je drugacije. Em ne zive sa mnom, em mi nisu tako bliske, em nemam tako velika ocekivanja. 
Imala sam s frendicama par teskih situacija, palo je nesto vikanja, al je zavrsilo na tome da se tjedan-dva ne vidimo i onda mirno rijesimo problem.  Ili se razidjemo, jer je prebitno, a nikako se ne slazemo. Al opet je mirno. 

Uh, bolno je ovo.
Ja doista ne zelim podivljati   :Sad:  
Ne zelim K. ono sto sam ja prolazila. 
A opet... i opet... rijetko, ali da.

----------


## Peterlin

> Pitanje za mame koje ponekad izgube kontrolu pa udare dijete po guzi (nije provokacija, samo pitanje):
> 
> Da li vas je ikad itko razljutio osim djeteta da vam je došlo da ga udarite? Npr. muž, kolegica na poslu, susjeda, netko tko radi sr... u prometu...i da li ste ga udarile ili ste se uspjele kontrolirati? Moje dijete ne može napraviti ništ takvog da bi me više razljutilo nego npr. susjeda koja nam pozvoni na vrata i gnjavi s glupostima, ili čistačica na poslu koja izmišlja tračeve jer joj je dosadno, i dođe mi da ih napljuskam, ali ipak to ne napravim zato jer sam fizički dosta slaba pa baš ne bih ušla s nekim u fizički obračun. Lakše se kontrolirati kad se radi o jačima od sebe.


Ne mlatim. Jednom digla ruku na bivšeg bivšeg bivšeg.... ali nisam ni došla do udarca.

ALI... znala sam izgovoriti grozote, birati riječi smišljene da povrijede (npr. kad su se prekidale veze...). Rijetko prva, ali bilo je i toga. Pa bi možda bolje bilo da sam digla ruku... Jezik je opaka stvar. To nosim kao nasljeđe iz roditeljske kuće i dugo sam morala jako paziti i kontrolirati se. Srećom mm i ja nemamo baš često takvih situacija (u 10 godina imali smo razgovor ugodni dvaput, jednom na moju drugi put na njegovu inicijativu). Sad znam i bolje, ne čekati da stvari postanu tako iritantne da poželiš učiniti nešto nesmotreno, nego reagirati odmah čim te nešto zasmeta. Dok se još mogu civilizirano ponašati. Vrijedi i za odnos s djecom.

----------


## blazena

I ta usporedba sa sefom ili muzem, tipa "kako bi se osjecala da tebe sef opali jer si pogresno adresirala dopis?" ili "muz se dere jer je rucak nekuhan"? 
Je... ali kad meni sef ili muz prvi put kazu "nemoj tako nego vako zato sto..." - ili kazem "Necu tako zato sto..." pa diskutiramo, ili ja kazem OK i drzim se toga sto sam rekla. 
Al da pet puta kazem "Oke" i pet puta napravim isto sr.nje... pitanje je kakva bi bila reakcija. 

K. u zadnje vrijeme lupa vratima. Ono, tres iz sve snage.
Zivceki mi malo poskoce. A vjerujem i susjedima.
On uziva u buci. Razgovor. 
"Ne, neeee lupati vratima. "
"Ali ja uzivam!" (to ne kaze, al vidim po okicama.
"Ti volis lupati? Evo bubanj, tu lupaj! Vrata sa kvakom, tako sa kvakom zatvori. Tiho! Ili ostavi otvorena."
"Sa kvakom" - ozareni izraz lica. 
I tak ih par puta zatvori sa kvakom. 
Za pet minuta "tres". Sve ispocetka. I jos me pogleda nakon sto tresne vratima i kaze "Neee lupati, sa kvakom bude!"
Za deset minuta "tres".
Dodje mi da ga ispalim na Mjesec.

A to je samo jedna jedina stvar u danu... ima ih barem trideset.

----------


## Bipsić

> Mislim da je vikanje, urlanje pogotovo, u pravilu jako otrovno. Mislim da su mnoga urlanja gora od mnogih pec po guzi (kao i obrnuto).


u potpunosti se slažem s tobom, a i sama sam napisala u svojem postu negdje gore, da mislim da je i moj sin to već skužio   :Sad: 

i da, ne znam zakaj me nitko drugi ne može tak razljutiti kak me može on. ili me možda mogu (osobito mm) ali sam toliko nisko pala već u svemu tome da na njega ne urlam toliko (a o udaranju da ne govorim) kak zaurlam na dijete... valjda se bojim da bi mi on mogao vratiti...a od malog sam ipak "jača".  baš tužno.

----------


## a zakaj

kad sam citala lutonjicine postove, shvatila sam da ja zapravo i ne osjecam takvu odbojnost prema nasilju.
Sjecam se djetinjstva, brat i ja mlatili smo se svakodnevno, uvijek je doduse on zapocinjao, ali ni meni se nije bilo tesko uzivjeti.
I poslije u skoli, znala sam se potuci , cak sam se s jednom frendicom jos u 7. razredu posamarala. A inace sam bila uzor-dijete i velika streberica.
I sad nekad zamisljam kako bih se s nekim antipaticnim rado pokacila, ali superego radi svoje. (A one scene iz westerna, opce tuce u salunu - zar to ne djeluje oslobadjajuce?). I muza bih koji put tako rado lupila, samo se bojim da mi on to nikad ne bi oprostio  :Grin: 
Eto, priznajem.
Ono sto mi je strasno odbojno, je nasilje prema slabijima.  Prema djeci posebno - a opet mi se znalo dogoditi.

----------


## Bipsić

> [
> i da, ne znam zakaj me nitko drugi ne može tak razljutiti kak me može on.


evo, blažena dala si mi djelomičan odgovor... možda i zato jer s njima nekak uspijem prodiskutirati i dogovoriti se oko velike većine stvari. i nemam osjećaj da neke stvari rade baš namjerno jer se ja nisam složila s tim...

----------


## Sirius Black

> I ta usporedba sa sefom ili muzem, tipa "kako bi se osjecala da tebe sef opali jer si pogresno adresirala dopis?" ili "muz se dere jer je rucak nekuhan"? 
> Je... ali kad meni sef ili muz prvi put kazu "nemoj tako nego vako zato sto..." - ili kazem "Necu tako zato sto..." pa diskutiramo, ili ja kazem OK i drzim se toga sto sam rekla. 
> Al da pet puta kazem "Oke" i pet puta napravim isto sr.nje... pitanje je kakva bi bila reakcija.


Ja neke stvari MM-u stoput ponovim i opet isto...Isto tak i on meni, stvari koje mene ne uznemiravaju, pa se trenutno ne mogu sjetiti primjera. Ja npr. poludim kad on pere suđe pa ostavi sve mokro oko sudopera tak da se prelijeva na pod i onda je dole lokva vode a imamo parket. Ponekad kokodačem jer mi se ne da stoti put ponavljati a ponekad jednostavno idem za njim i obrišem. Da ga nalupam po guzici?

----------


## koksy

Mislim da nije isto udarit dijete ili odraslu osobu. Ja jesam udarila dvije odrasle osobe, bivseg decka i bivsu kolegicu, i to posteno, potukli se onak krvnicki. Ali to je donekle fer fight! I oni su mi mogli vratit (al nisu stigli    :Grin:  ) a moje dijete, koje ima 8 puta manje kila od mene i koje me eventualno moze ustipnut nije bas neki "protivnik" za fer play. Kad odraste, bude visok barem ko ja, i onda me onako istinski razljuti, mozda al samo mozda pokupi samar, mada ne vjerujem....

----------


## Bipsić

> Da ga nalupam po guzici?


  :Yes:  

ali mislim da bi kod mm to imalo kontra efekt - on bi valjda skužio da je to nekakav poziv na sexy igrice...

----------


## blazena

> Ja neke stvari MM-u stoput ponovim i opet isto...Isto tak i on meni, stvari koje mene ne uznemiravaju, pa se trenutno ne mogu sjetiti primjera. Ja npr. poludim kad on pere suđe pa ostavi sve mokro oko sudopera tak da se prelijeva na pod i onda je dole lokva vode a imamo parket. Ponekad kokodačem jer mi se ne da stoti put ponavljati a ponekad jednostavno idem za njim i obrišem. Da ga nalupam po guzici?


Zar ne pozelis?   :Grin:  

Salu na stranu, ova situacija koju sam navela ce mene potaknut da zaurlam. 
I kad muz radi nesto slicno onom sto radi tvoj gore - isto. 

Koksy, mogu oni vratit, ne sprecava ih fizicka nego psiholoska granica.
Moj ima oko 1/4 mojih kila (18-65). I jak je. 
Imam modrice po nogama kak me slucajno (u igri) zvizne. 
K. se izbezumi jos gore od mene ak se ja izbezumim i zadnje mu je na pameti vracat mi.

----------


## icyoh

> Da li vas je ikad itko razljutio osim djeteta da vam je došlo da ga udarite? Npr. muž, kolegica na poslu, susjeda, netko tko radi sr... u prometu...i da li ste ga udarile ili ste se uspjele kontrolirati?


Meni ne treba puno da me netko izbaci iz takta, vrlo sam teška osoba. Ne, nisam digla ruku na ikoga tko me naljuti. Na treningu sam par puta nokautirala dečka od 120kg i sve me strah kako bi završio L od 13kg da ga opalim svom snagom. Ili tajnica od 50kg...ili sl. Nema toga što me može toliko naljutiti da reagiram udarcem na osobu koju volim.
Iako napominjem da nisam nikad zatekla muža da se seksa s mojom kumom, dadilju da mi zlostavlja sina ili sl. scenarije. Na takve stvari sam 100% sigurna da bih reagirala nasiljem. A ovako za nebacanje smeća i nepražnjenje veš mašine dok se veš ne usmrdi imam druge "kazne".

----------


## babyboys

ja sam udarila jednom bivšeg dečka, jer sam ga uhvatila u prevari. koljenom u jaja. i nije mi bilo nimalo žao. nije ni danas.

----------


## apricot

> I slažem se sa svima kojima se briše razlika između udaranja i vikanja. Mislim da je vikanje, urlanje pogotovo, u pravilu jako otrovno. Mislim da su mnoga urlanja gora od mnogih pec po guzi (kao i obrnuto).
> Mislim da načelo mora biti Ne! za jedno i drugo, kao i za ostale oblike grubosti, fizičke i verbalne.


ne bih se generalno složila s ovim.
postoji urlanje na dijete (što ne radim) i urlanje na situaciju (što jako često radim)
u tim svojim urlanjima, uopće se ne obraćam djetetu, ne gledam je, nema kontakta očima, niti položajem tijela.
ja urlam jer sam takvoga temperamenta.
jer uvijek urlam.
i pri tome sam autentična.

na nedavnoj UNICEFovoj radionici o roditeljstvu sam govorila o tom svom urlanju i osjećala se krivom zbog toga.
međutim, ispalo je da je puna bolja ta moja dosljednost (koja moje dijete uopće ne tangira, a ja se lijepo izventiliram), nego da gutam i kanaliziram svoje nezadovoljstvo u nekom drugom smjeru. 

nikada ne popujem niti držim prodike: em što znam da bi prestala slušati nakon četvrte riječi, em što se sjećam takvih situacija iz svojega djetinjstva.

----------


## Trina

> ja sam udarila jednom bivšeg dečka, jer sam ga uhvatila u prevari. koljenom u jaja. i nije mi bilo nimalo žao. nije ni danas.


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## anamar

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I slažem se sa svima kojima se briše razlika između udaranja i vikanja. Mislim da je vikanje, urlanje pogotovo, u pravilu jako otrovno. Mislim da su mnoga urlanja gora od mnogih pec po guzi (kao i obrnuto).
> Mislim da načelo mora biti Ne! za jedno i drugo, kao i za ostale oblike grubosti, fizičke i verbalne.
> 
> 
> ne bih se generalno složila s ovim.
> postoji urlanje na dijete (što ne radim) i urlanje na situaciju (što jako često radim)
> ...


jel psuješ, dok urlaš?

meni ventilana urlanjem slabo uspjeva ne ubacim koju, makar a u pene, od RobijaK

----------


## krumpiric

ja isto nemam ništa protiv fizikalenja  :Grin:  
imam protiv narušavanja integriteta i ponižavanja. U udarcu djeteta, ako nije zlostavljanje u "onom" smislu (ono koje liječnik može dokazati  :Sad:  ), mene ne brine gotovo nepostojeća bol i udarac kao takav, mene brine isključivo činjenica da se dijete ponižava i podstavlja se iznad njega-apsolutno. Samo zato jer je -dijete.
Tako da-u rangu udaranja po dupetu i prstima meni je i urlanje NA dijete (ne urlanje samo po sebi), očekivanje da se neke stvari podrazumijevaju bez objašnjavanja (apsolutno nepoštovanje kompetentnosti-tipa), ignoriranje, svašta. 
Nije u udarcu po dupetu svo zlo svijeta-koliko god zla u njemu ima.

nekad mi je teže čuti da se na djetetovo pitanje "zašto je trava zelena" odgovori "šta ti stalno nešto ispituješ" nego vidjeti udarac po prstima-koliko god loše to bilo.

----------


## vertex

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I slažem se sa svima kojima se briše razlika između udaranja i vikanja. Mislim da je vikanje, urlanje pogotovo, u pravilu jako otrovno. Mislim da su mnoga urlanja gora od mnogih pec po guzi (kao i obrnuto).
> Mislim da načelo mora biti Ne! za jedno i drugo, kao i za ostale oblike grubosti, fizičke i verbalne.
> 
> 
> ne bih se generalno složila s ovim.


Pa ni ja, malo koje načelo vrijedi u apsolutno svakom slučaju.
Ono što primjećujem je veliki nesrazmjer između nulte tolerancije na pec po guzi i prilično dobrohotnog stava prema urlanju. Mislim da je ipak malo slučajeva urlanja ok (i da su većinom usmjereni na djecu), a da ih je puno teških za djecu.
Mislim da neće ni svako dijete lako primati urlanje na situaciju, a još manje na druge ukućane. Ali ne sumnjam sa se kod vas to posložilo baš kako pišeš.

----------


## apricot

> jel psuješ, dok urlaš?


  :Yes:

----------


## maria71

> babyboys prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam udarila jednom bivšeg dečka, jer sam ga uhvatila u prevari. koljenom u jaja. i nije mi bilo nimalo žao. nije ni danas.


  :Laughing:  

ja sam bacila peglu

----------


## anamar

> anamar prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jel psuješ, dok urlaš?


odma mi je lakše.

ja ne smatram da je urlanje štetnije od pec po guzi. naravno pod uvjetom da isključuje ponižavanje, vrijeđanje i omalovažavanje djeteta. i posebno, ako je deračina, usmjerena na situaciju, a ne na dijete osobno.

fizičku manifestaciju bijesa nad nečijim tijelom, u afektu mogu razumjeti, ali ne odobravam. svako fizičko nasilje za mene predstavlja ponižavanje. ali kako već rekoh ako se dogodi u afektu mogu razumjeti osobu koja je to počinila. 
kako je moje dijete još premalo nisam bila u situaciji da toliko pobjesnim i da ju udarim. što ne znači da mi se neće dogoditi, ali svakako ću nastojati to izbjeći.

bilo kakvu, makar i super blagu fizičku opomenu djetetu ne razumijem. ne mogu pronaći situaciju u kojoj bi takav postupak razumjela ili odobravala.   

a sad malo o urlanju. zašto ja nisam voljela urlanje ili rapravu o nečem što sam učinila i poželjela sam da me roditelji me radije žvajznu jednom te da sve ostane na tome (a ne sjećam se da su me tukli uopće)? nisam to voljela, jer sam ZNALA da sam pogriješila. lakše mi je bilo prihvatiti da moja pogreška bude kažnjena jednim kratkim činom, nego da moram čuti iz usta mojih roditelja, ono što sam znala i sama, odnosno da sam napravila nešto što je pogrešno. želim dodati da me moji roditelji nikada nisu u tim trenutcima vrijeđali ili na bilo koji drugi način omalovažavali.

----------


## Anita-AZ

Sve što radimo jedni drugima je štetno. I ono što rade djeca nama _(ja stvarno ne znam što me više "oštetilo" od roditeljstva, od fizičkog do psihičkog.... naravno isto toliko me i obogatilo...)_ i ono što mi radimo njima. Stalno razmišljanje o šteti je kontraproduktivno jer vjerujem da svi mi radimo najbolje što možemo osim kad pređemo svoje granice i teško da možemo razmišljanjem o šteti nešto drugo napraviti osim živjeti s grižnjom savjesti koja će svakako dovesti do razvoja drugih neg. emocija i reakcija, koje opet nisu obostrano zdrave.

Nikad nisam udarila dijete misleći da ću time nešto dobro postići i da je to potrebno.
Udarila sam prvi put svoju kćer kad je imala 6. godina jer sam jednostavno pregorila. 
Malo dijete ne mogu udariti, niti mi tako što pada na pamet. Pa ni viknuti.

Ali kad počne ona faza bezobrazluka i nevjerojatno zloćudnih izraza lica (kod nas započelo sa školom), tu sam stvarno slaba s fitiljem.  I kad desetak puta zamoliš, pa dvadesetak puta vikneš, pa 4 puta ozbiljno zaprijetiš.... a oni nastavljaju po svom, teško da ću pozitivno reagirati na to. Jednostavno nisam robot, pa da uspijem reagirati birajući najbolji program za određenu okolnost.
Nekad sam se loše osjećala s tim, a onda sam shvatila da je baza tog lošeg osjećaja moje očekivanje da ću ja moći biti savršena i nepogrešiva. A nisam. Kakvo iznenađenje!

Za svaku moju pogrešku su čuli oprosti i znaju da takve reakcije nisu opravdane, potrebne, niti su ih zaslužili.

----------


## vertex

> Stalno razmišljanje o šteti je kontraproduktivno jer *vjerujem da svi mi radimo najbolje što možemo osim kad pređemo svoje granice* i teško da možemo razmišljanjem o šteti nešto drugo napraviti osim živjeti s grižnjom savjesti koja će svakako dovesti do razvoja drugih neg. emocija i reakcija, koje opet nisu obostrano zdrave.


Ja stvarno ne vjerujem da svi mi radimo najbolje što možemo. Dapače, mislim da mnogi od nas ne potroše ni tri sekunde dnevno na promišljanje o sebi i svom utjecaju na druge. Ja sama nisam uvijek najbolja što mogu biti, a to sigurno nije uvijek zato što sam na rubu. Ja sam zapravo rijetko na rubu.
Razmišljanje o šteti bez aktivnog traženja poboljšanja naravno da ničemu ne služi osim gomilanju destruktivne grižnje savjesti, ali ako hoćeš bolje, moraš prvo razmisliti o tome što radiš dobro i što radiš loše. I sigurno se može svjesno postatajati bolji u svakom odnosu, sa drugima i sa sobom.

----------


## Anita-AZ

> Ja stvarno ne vjerujem da svi mi radimo najbolje što možemo. Dapače, mislim da mnogi od nas ne potroše ni tri sekunde dnevno na promišljanje o sebi i svom utjecaju na druge.


Ali svi mi OVDJE da.  Trosimo i vise od 3 sekunde i puno riječi koje pišemo i čitamo, upravo na tu temu. Zato i jesmo ovdje, zar ne?
Zato sam i rekla svi MI, a ne svi općenito. Općenito je vjerojatno češće tako kao što kažeš, nažalost.




> Ja sama nisam uvijek najbolja što mogu biti, a to sigurno nije uvijek zato što sam na rubu.


I ja takoder. No, najbolje što mozes u datom trenutku, vjerujem da radis.
Ali samo na rubu mogu udariti dijete. U ono ostalo vrijeme mogu raditi svakojake druge "ne-najbolje" stvari.






> ali ako hoćeš bolje, moraš prvo razmisliti o tome što radiš dobro i što radiš loše. I sigurno se može svjesno postatajati bolji u svakom odnosu, sa drugima i sa sobom.


Naravno! No mislim da pravi motiv mora biti zapravo uklanjanje uzroka našeg ponašanja. To moze biti od banalnog uzroka poput umora i neispavanosti, do određenog triggera koje dijete s nekom svojom karakteristikom u nama uspješno potiče da pokrene lavinu negativnosti, a taj trigger je opet samo naš problem, koji bi bilo pametno ukloniti... inače će najvjerojatnije reakcija biti ista.

Opet... s tim svime - štetna posljedica našeg ponašanja na dijete - direktno nema veze, niti potiče na TRAJNU pozitivnu promjenu. Zato sam rekla da od razmišljanja o šteti nema puno (trajne) koristi. Eventualno kao početak daljnjeg istraživanja kako iz korijena promjeniti naše "štetno" ponašanje.
No, nakon tog istraživanja, važna je samo akcija.... koja kad ne uspije... zaslužuje i oprost,  umjesto upetljavanje u neke druge neizvorne emocije. Ponajvise zato što su krivnja i sl. osjećaji upravo vjerovanje da ćemo drugi put učiniti isto. 

Takvo je moje mišljenje na tu temu. Ne moramo se slagati naravno. Ali isto tako, jako je teško u malo rečenica objasniti točno što mislimo, tako da....

----------


## vertex

> No, nakon tog istraživanja, važna je samo akcija.... koja kad ne uspije... zaslužuje i oprost,  umjesto upetljavanje u neke druge neizvorne emocije. 
> ...
> Takvo je moje mišljenje na tu temu. Ne moramo se slagati naravno.


S prvom rečenicom se definitivno slažem, a čini mi se da to i jest sukus onoga što si htjela reći.
Jedino se malo razmimoilazimo oko "nas na forumu" - ja se malo ježim od te segregacije  :Grin:  , mada dopuštam da ima rezona.

----------


## Bipsić

anita-AZ - baš volim čitati tvoje postove   :Love:

----------


## Ifigenija

Čitam ja ovu diskusiju i pitam se zašto mi tako ogorčeno pokušavamo naći jedan faktor koji zagorčava život roditeljima i djeci; nešto što kvari odnose, nešto što je "loše". Kao da se izbacivanjem jednog nepoželjnog ponašanja i uvođenjem neke alternative (koja je često jednako loša, ako ne i lošija, čak i ako se radi o permisivnom odgoju) može spasiti "stvar" i osigurati happy end.

Nažalost, to uopće nije tako... Svi ti vanjski znaci - dojim, tučem, ne tučem, ne dojim, dajem u vrtić, ne dajem, cijepim ne cijepim, igram se kockicama, ne igram, ima kućne obveze nema, ima organsku hranu, nema, jede čokolino ne jede zapravo su tako površni, i tako nebitni.

Sretni ljudi i sretna djeca rastu i žive tamo gdje su na djelu zdravi odnosi, a to znači prije svega čista duša, mir u sebi, zdravi načini nošenja sa životom, stresom, prihvaćanje sebe, drugoga, puno djelotvorne ljubavi, skladni bračni ili vanbračni  8) tj. nevjenčani odnosi, ono što Juuls zove muzikom odnosa...

Znam jednu takvu obitelj, a njihova je mama uvodila reda po guzi. To su takvi divni ljudi da ti vilica otpadne. I nije ona tukla kako je stigla, za bezveze. Ona je pronašla djelotvornu metodu za sebe i svoju obitelj, i djeca joj ne zamjeraju. Kažu da svaki put kad su dobili po guzi znaju zašto su dobili, i da je sve okje.

I znam obitelji gdje nitko nije dobio po guzi, i gdje su ljudi zdrmani, nesretni.

I sve moguće kombinacije.

Znam žene koje nikad ne viču, a otrovne su i za sebe, i za druge. I one koje viču, a simpa su, jer je jednostavno takva njihova "muzika".

Važnije je ono o čemu zapravo i pričamo:

- zašto tučemo, kad tučemo, i zašto vičemo kad vičemo
- i kako da ne tučemo, i ne vičemo - ali ne nasilu, nego kako da se riješimo onog unutarnjeg bunila, ludila, stiješnjenosti, bola.

I što AnitaAZ reče - pobjegne svakome svašta, i to je u redu. Sve dok znamo da smo pogriješili, dok uvažavamo djetetovo - mama, jako si me povrijedila... dok smo se spremni ispričati. 

Najgora je nadmenost i ne-svijest o nesavršenosti koju nijednim pamfletom o tome "što se radi" i "što se ne radi" ne može ukinuti.

Sve dok smo u usklađu sami sa sobom, bar relativno sretni, i pomireni sa životom, sve dok smo u miru sa ljudima oko nas, i sve dok se veći dio vremena osjećamo sretni, i osjećamo sreću djece koja se vrzmaju oko nogu - ja vjerujem da je sve okej, i da ništa neće pokvariti taj relativno dobar osjećaj, zajedništvo i mir. 

Ali ako toga nema, nijedan pamflet ni parola neće to moći uvesti.

Rasti u ljubavi, ne u legalizmu... eto, to je valjda sukus svega...

----------


## Pepita

Jednom sam upala u glupu raspravu zbog ovog, a samo sam izrazila svoje mišljenje pa ću i ovdje.

Urlanje, vikanje, pec pec ili pljus po guzi...po meni je sve to na jednom velikom pladnju pa si žena u skladu sa svojim karakterom bira.
Ja znam da ću vječno nešto brojiti, ne urlati, ali povišenim tonom sigurno govoriti, jer to je moj temperament. Ne mogu šaputati djetetu, kad ne šapućem ni u crkvi. S vremenom će zaisgurno dijete shvatiti da mama govori u prazno.
Udaranje i fizičko zlostavljanje za mene su dvije različite stvari, jer fizičko zlostavljanje bi bilo nanošenje boli, a udaranje je više metoda kojom dijete dovedemo u položaj "poniženosti". Puno puta vidim od prijateljice dijete koje zaplače kada ona traži od njega da je gleda u oči dok pričaju. Baš se vidi kako mu nije drago gledati je u oči kada je kriv i kada nešto napravi. Super ideja za postići nekakav dogovor s djetetom.

Udaranje - DA!!! Ne mogu reći da sam strogo protiv toga, isto tako ne mogu reći da odobravam jako udaranje, ali nešto srednji intenzitet neće sigurno napraviti ne znam što.
PUno puta čujem priče tipa nekih trauma i slično, ja radim gdje radim i ne mogu objasniti ono što vidim i čujem, ali u svakom slučaju, prestrogo je prestrogo, a prelago je preblago i ne valja ni jedno ni drugo, već jedna zlatna sredina koja je SVAKAKO prilagođena djetetu i uzrastu.
Zašto kažem uzrastu???
Ako udarimo jako dijete od godine dana, znat će da nešto nije uredu, ali zasigurno neće to razumjeti kao ono od četiri godine. Zato ipak s mališima treba paziti i kako razgovaramo i kako se ponašamo prema njima.

Primjer moje prijateljice koja isto nikad nije udarila svoje dijete.
A dijete je ovakvo:
Zove me da odemo na kavu (želim odbiti ali ne mogu). Pristanem jedva, a zašto jedva evo obrazloženja.

Dok mi sjedimo i pijemo kavu, njen sin od četiri godine trči okolo stolova gostiju, baci ženi torbicu na pod, čupka latice cvjetova i baca na pod kafića, da ne nabrajam dalje - njegova majka niti jednom nije pogledala svog sina, jer on svako pet minuta dotrči do našeg stola pa kao ona zna da je tu.
Trčeći se zaleti u konobara kojem ispadne jedna boca i razbije se.
Ona doziva sina, ali se ne ispričava konobaru.
Naposljetku dođe do stola gdje žena i muž sjede sa psom i nogom ide prema psu, žena povlači psa, a njegova mama viče "ne, ne, dobar cuko" i nastavi piti kavu. Nakon par minuta konobar dolazi do našeg stola i pristojno nas zamoli da odemo, a ja   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

S punim pravom je čovjek to napravio.

Ona ne tuče svoje dijete, jer je tom djetetu sve dozvoljeno. To dijete nema granica, prepušteno je sebi, a majka ga u svemu nesvjesno podržava.

Naravno nismo više u nekom kontaktu, jer mene je SRAM!!!

Mislim da često puta djeca dobiju po guzici, jer toliko dovedu roditelje do ruba živčanog sloma, da se jednostavno roditelju smraći i ne može se kontrolirati pa udari dijete, poslije bude žao i jednom i drugom.

Definitivno treba izbjegavati udaranje male djece. Kažu da se njih samo malo potapša po peleni.
Ali dijete od sedam godina, ako da dobar razlog, mislim da mu neće izazvati traumu.

Ovo je jako osjetljiva tema i teško je raspravljati.
Ja ću samo reći da poštujem svačije mišljenje i odgoj, ako on u konačnici rezultira dobrim djetetom i sutradan čovjekom   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

Ja se često puta izrazim "prebila bi to i to", ali zaista mislim da nikad ne bi mogla dijete istući u smislu da ga boli i da ga ja tučem i tučem.
A jezik mi je uvijek bio brži od pameti pa svašta rečem   :Embarassed:  
Ne djetetu da se razumimo   :Grin:  
Ali zato mužu pročitam od A do Ž   :Grin:

----------


## Bodulica

Moja djeca su već prilično starija od većine vaše dječice i iz ove perspektive bi mi bilo smiješno, ako već ne i žalosno da neka neprilična ponašanja sankcioniramo fizičkom kaznom. Međutim, da sam ovo pisala prije svega nekoliko godina zasigurno bih vam odgovorila da tu i tamo koji pec po guzi neće napraviti neku veliku štetu, dapače sam bila mišljenja da je to koji put neizbježno.Ne znam ni sama da li je do ove moje promjene mišljenja došlo zbog toga što sam u međuvremenu i sama "odrasla", ili zato što su mi djeca u dobi kad su već i fizički jači od mene. Zapravo, upravo si tu činjenicu ne mogu objasniti. Zašto mi je bilo prihvatljivije udariti puno slabije dijete zbog nekih nestašluka koja su mi iz današnje perspektive puno benignija od pojedinih trenutnih situacija?Znam i sama da nije isto tupiti nešto po stoti put trogodišnjaku i ovim mojim pubertetlijama, ali u konačnici je briga i stres koji odgajanje djece donosi jednak. Zapravo, zanima me mišljenje vas roditelja manje djece koji ste se izjasnili kao i ja da tu i tamo pribjegnete fizičkoj kazni djece, kada mislite da su djeca dovoljno "odrasla" da bi takva  kazna postala totalno neprikladna? Ja mogu samo iz svog dosadašnjeg roditeljskog staža reći da se nadam da ti moji povremeni ispadi nisu naštetili mojoj djeci, ali sam zato i potpuno sigurna da nisu ni donjeli ni ništa korisnog.

----------


## Pepita

Ja općenito ne volim riječi poput fizičko kažnjavanje, fizička kazna, fizičko zlostavljanje i slično.
Za mene su to preteške riječi i još teže značenje imaju nego što zaista to jest.
Kad su dovoljno odrasli???
Ja još nisam odrasla, znači li to da me mama treba udariti???

----------


## Anci

> J
> Ona ne tuče svoje dijete, jer je tom djetetu sve dozvoljeno. To dijete nema granica, prepušteno je sebi, a majka ga u svemu nesvjesno podržava.
> 
> Naravno nismo više u nekom kontaktu, jer mene je SRAM!!!
> 
> :


Pepita, što ti misliš- da je granice moguće postaviti jedino udaranjem?

----------


## maria71

pepita je opisala moju noćnu moru-razularenog permisivca   :Grin:  

i iskreno u stadiju  u kojem je sad ,jedino pomaže vojna obuka   :Grin:

----------


## vertex

Meni je čudan ovaj stav kako je više u redu udariti stariju djecu, i to nekim "srednjim intenzitetom".
Ja znam da puno ljudi da upravo maloj, sitnoj djeci pec po guzi. Jer smatraju da nema druge, premali su da bi razumjeli, tako se radi, a bol je zaista, u većini slučajeva, nepostojeća. To mi se ne sviđa, ali nije mi smak svijeta. Otprilike onako kako je pisala krumpirić.
Većina tih ljudi, na sreću, prestaje s tim kako dijete raste. Nalaze druge načine, mogu komunicirati verbalno, i postaje im neprimjereno udariti dijete. To je ono što vidim oko sebe.
Koristiti udarce srednjeg intenziteta kao odgojnu metodu za stariju djecu, teško da može biti dobro. Stvarno teško. Možda postoji pet obitelji u našem dijelu svijeta (kulturološki) kod kojih to ide, ali moguće je i da postoji pet jedanaestogodišnjakinja na svijetu koje cvatu u seksualnoj vezi s četrdesetogodišnjakom, pa to ipak ne bih postavila kao prihvatljivi model zajednice. Čak i ako se sasvim slažemo da je bit u "ukupnoj muzici odnosa", a ja se zapravo slažem. 
I mene zanima kako je baš nedostatak udaraca isplivao kao problem u primjeru u kojem mama ne poduzima apsolutno *ništa* da nečemu nauči svoje dijete? Permisivan odgoj je loš odgoj, ali šta taj primjer konkretno ovdje govori?

----------


## Trina

Pa baš zato što manja djeca ne razumiju kako se trebaju ponašati pa naprave milijun malih pogrešaka. Nećeš ih zato tući. Jer su mali i ne kuže, otkrivaju svijet i uče a ti ih vodiš kroz sve to. A kad jedan 6, 7,  8-godišnjak radi točno ono što zna da ne smije i ujedno ugrožava drugo dijete, kad ga zamoliš da prestane, pa ga upozoriš, pa vikneš i nakon 28 verzija verbalnih pokušaja da uvjeriš dijete da to NE smije i da je prešlo sve moguće granice, a on te gleda u oči i kaže da će nastaviti to raditi jer mu se radi i ne možeš mu ništa. Pa kad doleti jedna preko ušiju da vidiš kako će odjednom shvatiti da mama ipak nije maloumna i da će ga dovest u red na bilo koji način...u takvim situacijama po meni nema više mjesta izigravanju pedagoga i psihologa nego će takvo instant riješenje  urodit plodom. Bolje i više nego riječi. Ne podržavam, rekla sam već ali ponekad to nije loše rješenje. Niti će on imati traume, niti će postati nasilnik zbog toga.

----------


## dutka_lutka

Bok, Trina! Long time no see...  :Grin:  
Nemam niš protiv tebe osobno, čak si mi i draga, ALI...

Ovo me podsjeća na jedan događaj. Doselili se neki ljudi u okolicu Zagreba, i vidjela jedna susjeda kako nova susjeda sadi krumpir. Savjetovala joj je da sadi na većem razmaku, jer da tu svi tako rade. Na to je odmah skočio đed (svekar joj): "Sadi kako si vavik i sadila!", ne dopuštajući nikakve intervencije u dotadašnji način sadnje.  :Grin:  

Vidim, naime, da je puno ljudi napisalo svoje mišljenje, i argumente, ali ima onih koji naprosto žele "saditi kako su vavik i sadili". Neka im bude!




> A kad jedan 6, 7,  8-godišnjak radi točno ono što zna da ne smije i ujedno ugrožava drugo dijete, kad ga zamoliš da prestane, pa ga upozoriš


Ovo mi je OK.



> pa vikneš i nakon 28 verzija verbalnih pokušaja da uvjeriš dijete da to NE smije i da je prešlo sve moguće granice


Od vikanja ne vidim koristi.



> . Pa kad doleti jedna preko ušiju da vidiš kako će odjednom *shvatiti da mama ipak nije maloumna*.


  :Rolling Eyes:  Ili shvatiti da je mama agresivna?



> i da će ga dovest u red *na bilo koji način....*


Ovo su po meni jako opasne stvari. Cilj ne opravdava sredstva.



> u takvim situacijama po meni nema više mjesta izigravanju pedagoga i psihologa nego će takvo instant riješenje  urodit plodom. *Bolje i više nego riječi*.


  :Nope:  
Doduše, treba naći prave riječi.



> Niti će on imati traume, niti će postati nasilnik zbog toga.


S ovim se nikako ne slažem. Jesi li, Trina, koji puta u vijestima zapazila nešto poput "sin ubio oca", "otac ustrijelio sina" i sl.   :Crying or Very sad:  
Do tako nečega sigurno nije doveo nenasilan odgoj uz puno objašnjavanja djetetu. :/

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Pa kad doleti jedna preko ušiju da vidiš kako će odjednom shvatiti da mama ipak nije maloumna i da će ga dovest u red na bilo koji način...u takvim situacijama po meni nema više mjesta izigravanju pedagoga i psihologa *nego će takvo instant riješenje  urodit plodom.*


1. A što ako ne urodi plodom? Nisi još čula za djecu koja su oguglala na batine, pa više ne pomažu? 
2. A što ako ti dijete jednog dana vrati? Prebit ćeš ga kao vola u kupusu?
3. Što ako te jednog dana pozovu iz škole s pritužbama da tvoje dijete šakama rješava nesuglasice s drugom djecom?

Osim toga, ovo što neki predlažu na ovom topicu, fizičko kažnjavanje, zabranjeno je i zakonom.

Sve ovo nije usmjereno protiv tebe, Trina, nego želim reći da mi djecu učimo komunikaciji. Oni nas u svemu imitiraju. Želimo li doista da šake postanu njihov način komunikacije? Mislim da će takva djeca imati problema u školi, pa na radnom mjestu itd.

----------


## Trina

Uz dužno poštovanje ali meni je tvoj način komunikacije na forumu zlostavljanje. Ovo seciranje postova, pisanje psiholoških profila...pročitaj moj stav o batinama pa onda piši što imaš, ili nisi dobro čitala ili te ne zanima

----------


## dutka_lutka

Rješenje enigme:

Kad je moja Pupica navršila 2 godine, primijetila sam da ću morati naći neke načine kako da je uvjerim da radi ono što mi želimo, i to kad mi želimo.   :Smile:  Ona je, naravno, željela po svom.
Otišla sam na radionicu "NE! po guzi" i doznala efikasan način za to: ukidanje privilegija. Uvidjela sam da mi za to imamo puno prostora, jer malena ima puno igračaka, odlazi u posjete dragim ljudima itd., gleda omiljene crtiće, a prijetnja uskraćivanjem bilo čega od navedenog jako je efikasna!  :Wink:  
Naravno, ako i dalje ustraje u neposluhu spremni smo "ići do kraja"  :Grin:  : isključiti crtić, sakriti vlak Tomicu na koji dan itd.
Isto tako, ona neočekivano dobro prihvaća i objašnjenja: zato što još nismo ručali; sad moramo to i to itd.   :Love: 

Ne vidim razloga da se isto ne primijeni i na stariju djecu, i na njihove privilegije.

----------


## lasica

http://www.superknjizara.hr/index.ph...d_knjiga=28874

preporučujem.

----------


## lasica

kad poželim udariti svoje dijete sjetim se psihologice koja je rekla nešto u stilu "jel udarate životinje?jel udarate svoje roditelje?itd..."uh,odmah mi je muka i prođe me volja.

----------


## mikka

i meni ukidanje privilegija vise lezi nego fizicka kazna. fizikalija mi je uvijek nekako poraz roditelja i odraz nemoci da se uradi nesto pametnije, pa se pribjegava staroj "tko jaci taj tlaci" (iako, kad razmislim, i ukidanje privilegija bi isto islo u jaci-tlaci kos  :Grin: ). 

ok, moj stari je mislio da je pametnije tuci djecu, on nije ni premisljao o tim stvarima, a danas se hvali na sva usta kako je bio savrsen roditelj   :Rolling Eyes:   :Mad:

----------


## vertex

Ne znam, Trina. Razumijem što hoćeš reći, ali strano mi je to. Ne znam je li govoriš o svom djetetu, ili je to samo primjer (ne želim secirati ničije postupke). 
28 verbalnih pokušaja je besmislica (u koju se i sama ponekad zapetljam). Mislim da je u situaciji koju opisuješ bilo podosta prilika za je riješiti drugačije (a ovo pišem s dosta iskustva sa sličnim situacijama, da se razumijemo). Mislim da je tu možda i pitanje koje mnogi sebi postavljaju treba li se još uvijek, s tolikim djetetom, zafrkavat sa zaobilaznim putevima, ili ono treba jednostavno poslušati kad mu se kaže. Recimo, ako netko misli da nema šta sa devetogodišnjakom napuštat prostoriju (ili što već) kako bi ovaj došao sebi i kako bi bilo moguće porazgovarati, onda zapravo i ne preostaje drugo nego milijun verbalnih pokušaja i na kraju pljuska. Ovo je samo jedan od fizičkih postupaka koje je moguće napraviti, ima još milijun rješenja. 
Nema trauma? Ma kad bi ja bila sigurna da ih nema, rekla bih ti - pa ok, možda je nekad i to potrebno, principima usprkos. Ali kad ja vjerujem da ih ima, čak ako i kad nisu epskih razmjera.

----------


## Pepita

> Pepita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> J
> Ona ne tuče svoje dijete, jer je tom djetetu sve dozvoljeno. To dijete nema granica, prepušteno je sebi, a majka ga u svemu nesvjesno podržava.
> 
> Naravno nismo više u nekom kontaktu, jer mene je SRAM!!!
> 
> :
> ...


Ma ni slučajno!!!
Ovo je bilo slikovito prikazano u smislu da naravno da ona nikad neće udariti dijete, jer ona sama ne pronalazi razloge gdje bi trebala objasniti, a kamoli nešto drugo.

Ne diraju me tuđa mišljenja i općenito izvlačenje nečeg iz mog konteksta.

Ne pada mi na pamet dignuti ruku na dijete od godine ili dvije, mislim da je premaleno da bi shvatilo, ali sa tri godine kada ide utiravati nešto u šteker na zidu, bez obzira što je već puno puta objašnjeno da se ne smije, naravno da ću ga pec po guzici.

Nikad ne udaram svog psa pa isto tako smatram da neću ni dijete udarati u smislu nekog odgoja, ali da se nikad neće desiti, e to neću reći i predstavljati za ono što nisam.


I mišljenja sam da djetetu jako šteti dernjava i urlikanje i da mu upravo to pokazuje da se i ono može tako ponašati kada je ljuto i kada nije po njegovom.
Na taj način djeca znaju nesvjesno kopirati, a da nismo toga ni svjesni.

Nisam osoba koja je sklona udaranju odgajati dijete, ja samo kažem da će se ponekad to sigurno desiti.

----------


## Pepita

> Pa baš zato što manja djeca ne razumiju kako se trebaju ponašati pa naprave milijun malih pogrešaka. Nećeš ih zato tući. Jer su mali i ne kuže, otkrivaju svijet i uče a ti ih vodiš kroz sve to. A kad jedan 6, 7,  8-godišnjak radi točno ono što zna da ne smije i ujedno ugrožava drugo dijete, kad ga zamoliš da prestane, pa ga upozoriš, pa vikneš i nakon 28 verzija verbalnih pokušaja da uvjeriš dijete da to NE smije i da je prešlo sve moguće granice, a on te gleda u oči i kaže da će nastaviti to raditi jer mu se radi i ne možeš mu ništa. Pa kad doleti jedna preko ušiju da vidiš kako će odjednom shvatiti da mama ipak nije maloumna i da će ga dovest u red na bilo koji način...u takvim situacijama po meni nema više mjesta izigravanju pedagoga i psihologa nego će takvo instant riješenje  urodit plodom. Bolje i više nego riječi. Ne podržavam, rekla sam već ali ponekad to nije loše rješenje. Niti će on imati traume, niti će postati nasilnik zbog toga.


Djeca od 6,7 ili 8 godina nisu malena djeca, to su djeca koja kreću u školu. S njima često razgovor puno bolje funkcionira nego bilo što drugo i kad se nađe pravi način, ona su spremna poslušati i naći kompromis.
A situacije koje gore navodiš, Bože ja znam tu oko moje kuće neku djecu koja su...ne znam...uopće ne znam kako da kažem, jer meni je to prestrašno...pa što će od njih biti kada porastu.

Ne, svakako ne podržavam odgoj udaranjem, mislim da je to možda brzo i efikasno, ali zasigurno takvi odgoji ostavljaju traume djetetu i sigurno zbog trakvih stvari poslije imaju velikih problema. Vidjela sam to puno puta.

Ja kad pričam o pljusci po guzici, onda o tome ne pričam kao načinu odgoja već kažem da se nekad jednostavno desi i znam da će mi se desiti.

----------


## Pepita

I zaboravih reći, ljude koji su svoje dijete ozlijedili, svjesno ili nesvjesno, udarali kajišem po guzici i ostavljali djeci modrice, bez obzira na razloge i uzrast, moje mišljenje je da bi ih U ZATVOR ZATVORILA!!!

To je apsolutno za mene nedopustivo i sramotno   :Evil or Very Mad:  

...a nažalost znam i takve roditelje   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## krumpiric

Pepita, jako je teško odredit granicu-ona je subjektivna totalno.

----------


## Pepita

> Pepita, jako je teško odredit granicu-ona je subjektivna totalno.


xxx

----------


## babyboys

čitam pozorno. i sve što se napisale stoji, makar se ne slažem sa svim. ono najmilije pročitati kad neke forumašice koje imaju samo jedno dijete od godinu dana dijele savjete i teoretiziraju. ja sam bila takva. kad je T bio mali, bio je najrazumnije dijete na planweti. do bola zahtjevan, ali razuman. i ja sam sve rješavala riječima. i onda više nije bio tako mali, sam je širio svoje horizonte u smjeru koji nisu uvjek najpoželjniji i na načine koji nisu uvjek primjereni. i mogla sam ja pričati i objašnjavati od nemila do nedraga - ne doživljava. onda sam počela urlati. e toi skuži. na njega ili zboig njega, svejedno. u totalnim trenucima nemoći dobije po guzi ili prstima, jednom sam ga povukla za uho i ispričala sa nakon dvije sekunde jer je tome kumovalo moje pomračenje uma u situaciji opasnoj po njegov život.

sad je velik i nije više sam, a ovaj mali upija ko spužva i što treba i što ne treba. i nekad nemam energije. i izaberem lakši put.
primjer: ove godine na moru trebali su nam doći gosti u kuću na dva dana. i mm im je na natkrivcenoj terasi rašuirio pomoćne krevete. i jednog, da ne smeta , gurnuo blizu zida. 
naravno da je dečkima to bio odličan prostor za momentalni podivljatitis u kojem je, bez obzira na upozorenja, J odlučio da će se popeti na zid, koji je na vuisini od nekih 7 metara i ispod kojeg su nekakve kamene gromade. kad sam ga vidla gore, umrla sam od straha jer je beskrajno smotan i jedan krivi pokret... skinula sam ga i dobio je po goloj nguzi. iz očaja i nemoći. bolje to nego slomljena rebra u najboljem slučaju.

i nešto vezano za traume.ako od sveg mog truda da kvalitetno provedemo vrijeme, razgovora, objašnjavanja, igre ii učenja, zapamte samo te rijetke trenutke u kojima mama pokaže svoju bružnu stranu, onda k vragu sve. mogu odmah odustati i dići ruke od svega.

----------


## Trina

76%-DA
23%-NE

Sve je sasvim jasno

----------


## Shiny

> ali sa tri godine kada ide utiravati nešto u šteker na zidu, bez obzira što je već puno puta objašnjeno da se ne smije, naravno da ću ga pec po guzici.


Nevjerojatno mi je kako apriori govoriš "naravno da ću ga udariti"...to jedostavno ne mogu shvatiti...moram priznati da nikada nisam razmišljala hoću li udariti svoje dijete ili ne. 
Jednostavno se nije dogodilo...a sada kada je veći, 3 i pol godine...(nikad ne reci nikad) ali nekako znam da ga neću.

Isto tako ne mogu baš reći da razumijem roditelji koji tuku djecu ili daju pec pec po guzi (mrzim što to "pec pec" kao zvuči slatko ali meni je to = batine)...
Ali družim se s ljudima koji, ne mogu reći da na taj način odgajaju djecu, nego im je puko film, nisu znali bolje, osjećali su se nemoćno...
i ne pada mi na pamet zbog toga prekinuto prijateljstvo ili im pametovati...svatko im svoj način ophođenja.
Ja sam i 23 posto nas možda izabrala (kažu) teži ali uvjerena sam bolji i dugoročno "isplativiji"...
vrijeme će pokazati...

----------


## krumpiric

ja sam izabrala isto što i ti. Apsolutno. 
Ja ne urlam, ne udaram, ne solim pamet, ne prijetim, ne ucjenjujem.
A dogodilo mi se sve navedeno. Osim udarca. Mm-u se jednom dogodilo i to.
M ima 4g, ima tantrume i zahtjevno je dijete.

ni meni nikad neće biti jasno kako netko odluči da će svoje dijete udarati. I misli da je to ispravno. To mi je zlostavljanje i ništa drugo.
JA sam odlučila da ću svojem djetetu objašnjavati i da ću ga ODGAJATI a ne trenirati. Problem je u tome što JA nisam savršena.

----------


## Pepita

Shihny ja nisam napisala udarit, već pec po guzi.
Ako si krivo shvatila, pec znači potapšati po guzi, tonom koji znači NE!!!

----------


## Pepita

Problem je ovog foruma što nitko ne čita riječ po riječ, već većina izvode neke zaključke.
Pa tko je rekao da će udarati dijete da bi se na taj način odgojilo.
Mislim da takvi odgoji više manje izumiru i ja ih se ježim.

Ali da nikad neću udariti dijete po guzici jednako kao da kažem da nikad neću zakasniti na posao.
Uvijek se desi.

----------


## Shiny

> Shihny ja nisam napisala udarit, već pec po guzi.
> Ako si krivo shvatila, pec znači potapšati po guzi, tonom koji znači NE!!!


I to mi je super..."potapšati"..maltene kao da govoriš da ćeš ga podragati i onda viknuti "ne"!

Riječ potapšati (barem u mom svijetu) ima pozitivnu konotaciju, a potapšati po guzi mi je onda kontradiktorno..možeš ga potapšati i po glavi ili po ramenima (tako se odrasli tapšu kada im je drago da se vide) 

I meni nije jednako reći da nećeš nikada udariti dijete=zakasniti na posao, upravo zato što imaš ton kao da ćeš sigurno to napraviti...
..ne okrivljujem te niti napadam (inače nemam taj običaj na forumu) ali eto priznajem da mi je čudno kako unaprijed govoriš "uvijek se desi" i znaš da će se desiti.

Isto ne kužim, batine su batine, udaranje je udaranje...zašto onda baš po guzi, kao to ne boli dijete ili ne vrijeđa ili...ne znam...isto tako možete se odlučiti za neki drugi dio tijela...ruke, noge, glavu you name it...

----------


## Anemona

*Shiny* je napisala:



> Shihny ja nisam napisala udarit, već pec po guzi.
> Ako si krivo shvatila, pec znači potapšati po guzi, tonom koji znači NE!!!


Slažem se. Mene isto zanima ovaj podebljani dio. Ako je to samo tapšanje po guzi, zašto ne napraviš "pec - pec" po glavi? 
Mislim da je odgovor jasan. Jer nikad ne znaš kojeg će intenziteta biti "pec-pec".  :/

----------


## Pepita

*Shiny* neću uopće komentirati ovaj dio s drugim dijelovima tijela, to ne podržavam i neću uopće o tome razgovarati, jer udarati dijete gdje se stigne meni nije baš prihvatljivo  :/ 

Ma znam da me ne okrivljuješ, ne brini, neću se ja naljutiti ili naći prozvanom za bilo što   :Love:  
Drago mi je čuti svačija mišljenja i ova tvoja prva rečenica ima nekog smisla, a vjerujem da dobro znaš o čemu govoriš i da je savjet na mjestu. Tako da mi je drago što si baš to napisala i moram reći da ima logike. 

Kad smo do batina, pa vi bi se zgrozile da vidite kako se ovdje neke žene ponašaju prema djeci. Evo jednog primjera koji mi je ostao duboko urezan u glavi.

Bila sam trudna kad sam s balkona počela vikati na jednu ženu i bila sam u stanju sići i lupiti ja nju. Naime, njen dječak od možda  tri godine je plakao da mu je kamenčić u sandali i da ga žulja. Ona ga je doslovno vukla za ruku i vikala da ne laže i da ne žulja. Dijete je plakalo i vikalo da ga bode. Ona ga je doslovce povlačila, ja sam mislila da će mu ruku iz ramena iščupati. Dijete svo u muci povuče svoju ručicu i otrgne se, sjeddne na zidić i podigne nogicu da skine sandalu, a ona ga ni više ni manje nego pljusne po licu tako jako da je i mene zabolilo i počme vikati da će zakasniti na autobus.
Zbilja sam joj svašta s prozora vikala  :/ 
Nije puno komentirala, samo mi je doviknula (da što se mene tiče što i što špijuniram).

----------


## Tashunica

> ni meni nikad neće biti jasno kako netko odluči da će svoje dijete udarati. I misli da je to ispravno. To mi je zlostavljanje i ništa drugo.
> JA sam odlučila da ću svojem djetetu objašnjavati i da ću ga ODGAJATI a ne trenirati. Problem je u tome što JA nisam savršena.


moram ovo potpisati.
nisam čak niti razmišljala hoću li tući djecu ili ne, jer mi je bilo normalno da neću.
jednom sam pogriješila, ne mislim da sam dobro napravila i dugo sam se grizla zbog toga.

u zadnje vrijeme nisam bila u nekoj dobroj fazi, što sam ja bila lošije to je mali bio zahtjevniji, nije se dao uhvatiti ni za glavu ni za rep. moram priznati da sam ga sto puta htjela udariti, ali nisam i stvarno sam ponosna na sebe, jer sam pukla sto puta.

----------


## Peterlin

> Problem je ovog foruma što nitko ne čita riječ po riječ, već većina izvode neke zaključke.
> Pa tko je rekao da će udarati dijete da bi se na taj način odgojilo.
> Mislim da takvi odgoji više manje izumiru i ja ih se ježim.
> 
> Ali da nikad neću udariti dijete po guzici jednako kao da kažem da nikad neću zakasniti na posao.
> Uvijek se desi.


Problem je ovog foruma što većina traži ISTOMIŠLJENIKE i uopće ih ne zanima razmišljanje o tome što drugi pišu, osim u svrhu kritika, kolektivnog zgražanja i sl. Tja, i ja sam sebe već puno puta uhvatila u tome i trudim se izbjegavati takve situacije. OVaj topic je daleko od toga da bude jedini, ali je tipičan.

----------


## Pepita

> Pepita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Problem je ovog foruma što nitko ne čita riječ po riječ, već većina izvode neke zaključke.
> Pa tko je rekao da će udarati dijete da bi se na taj način odgojilo.
> Mislim da takvi odgoji više manje izumiru i ja ih se ježim.
> 
> Ali da nikad neću udariti dijete po guzici jednako kao da kažem da nikad neću zakasniti na posao.
> Uvijek se desi.
> ...


Moram te potpisati!!! 

Samo što se ja puno ne brinem da li će se netko zgražati nad mojim postovima ili ne.
Nekome je neshvatljivo da se dijete može udariti, isto kao što je nekome neshvatljivo da to roditelj nikada ne napravi.

*Ne, nisam za fizičko kažnjavanje!!!* 

Na kraju krajeva, možemo mi pisati ovako do sutra, ipak, nakon petnaestak godina pokazat će nam naša djeca koliko je uspjeha imao svaki pojedini roditelj.

Iskreno, meni su kao djetetu bile veće traume vikanje, nego da me mama udari. 
Isto tako ne pušim, jer sam imala traumu vidjeti mamu navečer za stolom kako puši i onaj izraz njenog lica dok ispuhuje dim mi je uvijek ostao u sjećanju tako gadljiv da se i sada naježim.

Dobila sam po guzici puno puta, ni jedan put ne pamtim kao njene cigarete, mokraću starog dide po wc školjci i urlikanje po kući.
Toga danas u mojoj kući nema i nikada ga neće biti.

Prema tome, ima mnogo više stvari koje moju ostaviti posljedice. Ne samo pljus po guzici.

Eto, ja rekla svoje mišljenje, nema više smisla da piskaram jedno te isto.

----------


## melange

pepita, mislim da u tvojim postovima malo bode u oči što ti već sad unaprijed govoriš da si sigurna da ćeš doći u situaciju kad će udariti svoje dijete. 
znači, sad, dok si smirena i dok ti dijete ne skače po glavi.

a većina mama o tome govori retrospektivno i trenutke kad su lupile svoju djecu uglavnom opisuju kao "pomračenja uma" tj kad su jednostavno skroz ispi*dile i nisu vidjele drugog rješenja.

ispada da je tebi dati djetetu po guzi jednostavno jedno od mogućih rješenja.

za što si se zapravo već i sama izjasnila.

ostatak je peterlin objasnila.

----------


## Trina

Pepita, ja bi se malo vratila na ono što si napisala da "normalno da ćeš djetetu od 3 godine lagano dati po guzi ili prstima ako gura nešto u utičnicu", da bi se naučilo da je to opasno. Evo kako ja gledam na to. Ustvari evo ti jedan primjer. Imam prijatelje koji su isto tako maloj davali po guzi (lagano, po peleni, kako ti nazivaš, potapšali) za takve potencijalno opasne situacije. Ja recimo nisam nikad kad su takve stvari u pitanju. (stavila sam zaštite na utičnice a jako često potezala teme o opasnim stvarima u kući i objašnjavala im što se točno dogodi ako se diraju i rekla da ni odrasli to ne smiju raditi) Za mene su maleni (2,3 godine) mali ljudi koji kroz to svoje turbulentno razdoblje otkrivaju svijet. Misle da mogu sve a ne mogu ništa. Pa smo mi tu da im pomognemo. E, da se vratim na te svoje prijatelje. Svako toliko bilo je po guzi, po prstima..I sad je situacija takva da je to dijete jako mirno, tiho, povučeno i bojažljivo. Njena mama je jako ponosna na svoju "dobru" kćer koja nije ni približno mojim malim divljacima. A istina je ta da to dijete odrasta u strahu od batina. Ili pec po guzi i po prstima, nazovi to kako hoćeš. Ona, ako se dogodi i da se približi nečemu što bi kod mame i tate moglo izazvati reakciju, napravi takav izraz lica i pokret tijela da ti vidiš da ona očekuje dobiti po sebi. A ne mlate je, nisu zlostavljači nego rade to što si ti rekla da je ok. Za puno ljudi ovdje nisam ni ja ok. Moji su dobili po guzici ili sam ih povukla za uho kad su me beskrajno ponizili svojim ponašanje ili rečenicama, kad su doveli drugo dijete (brat sestru ili obrnuto)  u opasnost a radili su to svjesno, iz ljutnje. Meni to nije strašno niti mislim da sam pretjerala. Niti mi se dogodilo da mi se zamračio um pa od bijesa nisam znala što radim. Napravila sam to vrlo svjesno u tom trenutku jer ništa drugo nije palilo. Nekome je to ravno zlostavljanju, meni nije. Ali moja djeca su otvorena, vesela, sretna, inteligentna, zaigrana i frcaju od samopouzdanja. I time što sam napravila nisam ugrozila nijednu od ovih stavki.

----------


## sorciere

jučer (u francuskoj) sam se zgrozila... ispred jednog trgovačkog centra došla je obitelj. otac, majka, i dvoje male djece. dečkić od cca 3 godine na romobilu, i manja curica...

u jednom trenutku otac je počeo urlati, i udario je dijete tako da se s romobila složilo na cestu  :shock: ... ja sam sjedila u autu udaljenom nekoliko desetaka metara - i nisam mogla doći k sebi. nakon toga - doslovno je bacio dijete u kolica, a romobil na njega. mama je mirno stajala, i nije ni pokušala reagirati.  :shock: 

došao je zaštitar, probao je smiriti situaciju - no tip ga je htio udariti. nakon nekih 5 minuta urlanja i unošenja djetetu u lice - ušli su u centar. 10 minuta kasnije, došla je policija. ne znam što se dalje dogodilo, no pretpostavljam da nisu baš samo odšetali...

glasala sam NE, iako sam više puta bila u situaciji da sam digla ruku... ali ju nisam spustila... lako je udariti manjeg od sebe... treba probati s onima "iste veličine".

----------


## dutka_lutka

> meni je tvoj način komunikacije na forumu zlostavljanje


 :/ 
Je, je. Zlostavljanje je, dakle, pisanje vlastitog mišljenja o tezama druge osobe.



> seciranje postova


A što misliš, zašto postoji opcija "citiraj"? Da bismo raspravljali o pojedinim (pa i tvojim) tezama, a ne samo pričali svatko svoje.



> pisanje psiholoških profila


 :? Sama si se najbolje opisala.



> *pročitaj moj stav* o batinama pa onda piši što imaš, ili *nisi dobro čitala* ili te ne zanima


Pa citiram ti tvoje vlastite riječi! Dakle, pročitala sam ih.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sorciere

meni su rezultati ankete šokantni...  :?

----------


## dutka_lutka

> 76%-DA
> 23%-NE
> 
> Sve je sasvim jasno


Nažalost, kako kome.
Nadala sam se da ovaj topik nije otvoren samo zato da bi se opravdalo sebe i svoje postupke, u stilu "to rade i drugi", ali uzalud.

Takav način odgoja, s povremenim pljuskama, podsjeća me na pojedine epizode iz serijala "Opstanak" ("Survival"), npr. iz života divljih mačaka.  :/ 
Možda su se djeca na taj način odgajala u doba Kraljevića Marka i Muse Kesedžije, ali u međuvremenu je stiglo i 21. stoljeće. 

Ne bi li ti, Trina, skoknula malo do Rodinog portala i pročitala koji tekst o povezujućem roditeljstvu, umjesto što ovdje prosipaš srednjovjekovne poučke o odgoju djece?

I to upravo na forumu Udruge Roda, koja takav pristup zasigurno ne podržava. :/

----------


## pomikaki

> meni su rezultati ankete šokantni...  :?


meni nisu - čari statistike. Jasno mi je da je mnogima, zbog raznih razloga, jednom poletjela ruka. To ne znači da ljudi batinama odgajaju dijete. Anketa je trebala nuditi par opcija više.




> E, da se vratim na te svoje prijatelje. Svako toliko bilo je po guzi, po prstima..I sad je situacija takva da je to dijete jako mirno, tiho, povučeno i bojažljivo. Njena mama je jako ponosna na svoju "dobru" kćer koja nije ni približno mojim malim divljacima. A istina je ta da to dijete odrasta u strahu od batina.


komnentirala bih... moje je dijete slučajno također tiho, povučeno i bojažljivo, bar bi se tako moglo reći kad je čovjek vidi vani među ljudima koje rijetko sreće. A ne dobiva batina. 

Ja bih vam dala jedan drugi razlog protiv laganog pec-a po guzi - dijete će biti sve veće, i sve prkosnije (ne zbog batina, nego su to procesi kroz koje većina djece prolazi). Ako ste već uspostavili način kontrole lupanjem po guzi, mislim da će vam biti teško s 12 godina postaviti granicu na taj način. Ili ćete pojačati dozu ili ćete biti nemoćni. Evo na primjeru iz života (opet mog). Već sam rekla kako su moji mene odgajali uz odgojne čvrge i lakše fizičke kazne. Ja sam inače bila također mirno i povučeno dijete. Ali moj otpor je rastao, netrpeljivost prema pravilima je također bio tu, nervoza zbog podbadanja i kritike, i tako sam jednom starom rekla nešto čeg se zbilja danas više ne sjećam. Njega je to izbacilo potpuno iz takta, pljusnuo me tako da sam glavom udarila u zid. I bilo mu je isti čas žao ko psu, vidjela sam da ne zna kamo bi sam sa sobom od srama i očaja, a meni je bilo prokleto drago što se tako osjeća, to je bila moja tužna pobjeda.

Pa, vjerujem da vam je svima koji koristite taj pec po guzi to nešto što smatrate izlazom kad izlaza nema, ali radije pokušajte nekako naći drugi način rješavanja kritičnih situacija sad, dok su djeca još mala.

----------


## kuruza

Ja se odmah ispričava jer ne spadam u ovaj reprezentativni uzorak  za glasovanje, naime dijete mi je ispod 3 godine (2 i pol).

Već sam slične razloge i iskustva na ovom topicu pročitala, pa ću samo ponoviti da je nikad nisam udarila upravo zato jer me stara lemala cijelo djetinjstvo. Ono, znala me ubit ko vola u kupusu.

Naravno da se ne može usporediti par laganih po guzi i kad te netko premlati remenom ili zašora papučama. 

Međutim vjerujem da je nama koji smo na taj brutalan način bili kažnjavani (dakle ne malo po guzi nego baš ono zašorani) ostala jedna pregolema tuga i strah i znam da sam se kao dijete zaklinjala da ja nikad neću svoje dijete udariti. To je glavni razlog. 

Jednostavno, u mojoj nekoj percepciji kada bih ikako podigla ruku na nju sebe bih izjednačila s onima što na mrtvo lemaju djecu, točno bi mi se ti flashevi javljali. Možemo to promatrati i kao jedan vid PTSP. I zato takve stvari kod mene ne dolaze u obzir.

A da ispalim na živce nekad i da me sludi - apsolutno. Onda izbrojim do 10, odem na lođu zapalit cigaretu, nešto. Par puta sam se izderala na nju i bio mi je gaaadan bed. Baš bed. I to je vid nasilja kao što netko kaže.   :Embarassed:

----------


## Trina

Pomikaki, ja poznajem te roditelje i curicu pa znam i vidim o čemu se radi. Ona je baš sva u strahu i pazi što radi da nebi dobila po guzici. Moj mali se rasplakao kad je nju njena mama istukla pa je ta mama zaključila kako je moj sin pekmezast pa plače zbog takvih gluposti. A njega šokiralo jer mu je to nepoznanica totalna u životu. 

Dutka lutka, možemo mi ovako još tri dana. Nisam otvorila temu da bi se ja pravdala (jer nemam zašto) nego isključivo zato što, kad se otvori tema o "po guzi", rijetko tko prizna da takvih situacija ima ili ih je bilo u njihovom roditeljskom stažu. Ovako, kad ljudi odgovore da ili ne možemo vidjeti da to ipak nije tako kako se čini i da se dogodi. Nitko nije napisao da je to uobičajena odgojna metoda. Ja sam napisala da se dogodilo i da ne mislim da su moja djeca nešto zakinutija od drugih, mada ja ni ne poznajem te druge koji nikad nisu osim sebe koja ima dijete vrlo zahvalno za odgajanje, živahno i preaktivno ali na koje ne treba niti podignuti ton jer sve bez problema riješavamo mirnim razgovorom. Da imam samo njega vjerojatno bi se i ja isčuđavala i zgražala nad nemajkama jer mi nebi nikako bilo jasno zašto i kako. Inače, literature mi ne fali (i bez rodinog portala koji mi i ne spada u stručnu izobrazbu), načitana sam i poprilično obrazovana kad su pedagogije i psihologija u pitanju. Ali eto, i ja sam samo čovjek, kao i moja djeca.

----------


## Joe

ma daj, pa zna se da dutka lutka ne zna napisati svoje mišljenje ako to nije u napolitanka-formi i uz prigodne  :shock:  :/ smajliće. 

btw, ne kontam kako se to ne može spriječiti dijete da dira utičnicu, pa barem tih zaštita ima na tržištu koliko hoćete.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> .... Svako toliko bilo je po guzi, po prstima..I sad je situacija takva da je to dijete jako mirno, tiho, povučeno i bojažljivo. Njena mama je jako ponosna na svoju "dobru" kćer koja nije ni približno mojim malim divljacima. A istina je ta da to dijete odrasta u strahu od batina. Ili pec po guzi i po prstima, nazovi to kako hoćeš. Ona, ako se dogodi i da se približi nečemu što bi kod mame i tate moglo izazvati reakciju, napravi takav izraz lica i pokret tijela da ti vidiš da ona očekuje dobiti po sebi. ....


Ajme, ovo je strašno, i ja sam to viđala, kad ide ruka djetetu, a ono u startu ne očekuje zagrljaj već se skvrči očekujući udarac.
Još vrlo mlade mame, pepita i ostale, sve OK, no u startu, još dok je dijete malo, bitno je zauzeti stav - ne, neću udarati, ne, neću, sve ću drugo probati. 
Ako se i dogodi, vidiš da se većini nas dogodilo, iz ovog ili onog razloga, vjerujem da su to  bili vrlo "bezazleni" i netraumatični  primjeri,
 no ipak je bitno krenuti sa stavom TO NEĆU i držati se toga, vrlo je bitno.

----------


## icyoh

Mislim da je vrlo lako reći "ne bih nikad / neću nikad" i slagati izbezumljene smajliće na tuđa iskustva. Polazim od pretpostavke da svi pišemo kako i je - i nisam primjetila post da je itko napisao da su batine odlična odgojna metoda, da mlate djecu kao luđaci, da im nije nimalo žao.

I također, možeš se ne složiti s nekim, a možeš i svisoka napisati kritički osvrt i  staviti tri ovakva  :shock: .

Rekla bih da anketa odražava stvarno stanje (iako mislim da je postotak DA u RL daleko viši) - većini se očito barem jednom desilo da izgube živce. Ne vidim šta se tu ima čuditi i zgražavati.
Po meni je (ne ide nikoga posebno) ljudskije napisati "jesam i jako mi je žao" nego "nisam, ja to ne bih nikad i svi koji jeste, poklopite se ušima".

----------


## pomikaki

> Mislim da je vrlo lako reći "ne bih nikad / neću nikad" i slagati izbezumljene smajliće na tuđa iskustva. Polazim od pretpostavke da svi pišemo kako i je - i nisam primjetila post da je itko napisao da su batine odlična odgojna metoda, da mlate djecu kao luđaci, da im nije nimalo žao.
> 
> I također, možeš se ne složiti s nekim, a možeš i svisoka napisati kritički osvrt i  staviti tri ovakva  :shock: .
> 
> Rekla bih da anketa odražava stvarno stanje (iako mislim da je postotak DA u RL daleko viši) - većini se očito barem jednom desilo da izgube živce. Ne vidim šta se tu ima čuditi i zgražavati.
> Po meni je (ne ide nikoga posebno) ljudskije napisati "jesam i jako mi je žao" nego "nisam, ja to ne bih nikad i svi koji jeste, poklopite se ušima".


ovo svakako moram potpisati po svim stavkama.

----------


## Tashunica

> Trina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> seciranje postova
> 
> 
> A što misliš, zašto postoji opcija "citiraj"? Da bismo raspravljali o pojedinim (pa i tvojim) tezama, a ne samo pričali svatko svoje.


u pravu si, opcija citiraj je postavljena samo da bi ti mogla izrezuckati tuđe postove, pogotovo trinine, koji su ti vidim najviše zapeli za oko.
ajde ženo dođi na neku temu i napiši: *ja* o tome mislim to i to, napravila sam, nisam napravila, obrazloži, ali ovo stvarno nema smisla.
uvijek se postaviš kao nekakav propovjednik koji ima pravo dijeliti pljuske okolo.

ako sam pretjerala, neka se obriše post, ali ovaj secirajuće/osuđivački stav kojim se redovito javljaš postaje naporan.

----------


## icyoh

Ovakve smajliće  :shock:  treba čuvati za teme kao ona na podforumu o Komentarima na tekstove, a ne stavljati na tuđa iskustva.

----------


## kuruza

> Po meni je (ne ide nikoga posebno) ljudskije napisati "jesam i jako mi je žao" nego "nisam, ja to ne bih nikad i svi koji jeste, poklopite se ušima".


S ovime se u potpunosti slažem. 

Svašta se živom čovjeku dogodi, posebno u stanju afekta, pa i da je ruka prema guzi poletjela. Razliku čini upravo namjera. Da li je to konstantna odgojna metoda ili se to dogodilo koji put u afektu.

A da se razumijemo meni je još gadnije slušati mamu koja svojoj niti tri godine staroj curici na igralištu čim nešto "pođe krivo" (npr. isprljala se, popiškila u gaće, pala etc.) doslovce j*** majku. Baš tim riječima. I to nije bio jedan il dva izolirana momenta kad je ne znam - sludila, svako malo je time časti.

----------


## Pepita

Ne smeta meni što neke od vas izvode fascinantne zaključke iz mojih postova niti me to dira. 
Naposljetku svi mi imamo pravo na svoja mišjenja.
Nikad nisam razmišljala o ljudima koji nikad nisu udarili svoje dijete ili zavikali, takve ljude ja ne poznajem. Možda zato ovako bleblečem, ipak vrijeme će pokazati svoje, a ja ću s vama kao i uvijek biti iskrena   :Love:

----------


## Pepita

Da je meni s par vas cura sjesti na kavi pa vas slušati.

Ja bi postavila par pitanja, nisu moja mišljenja nego pitanja, čisto da vidim kako vi razmišljate o nekim stvarima, da dobijem potpunu sliku:

1. Da li mislite da roditelj koji ponekad (rijetko) lupi jednom dijete po guzici zlostavlja svoje dijete i da će dijete od toga imati traume???

2. Da li je vama isto istući dijete i udariti jednom dijete???

3. Da li vam je lakše kad se samo urla po kući i dijete, koje to još manje razumije, gleda i sluša???

4. Mislite li da nikad ne radite ništa što recimo djetetu može izazvati nelagodu, tjeskobu ili nedaj Bože traumu što sumnjam???

5. Mislite li da ste dobar roditelj zato što nikada niste udarili dijete???

----------


## Zorana

Evo i ja glasala. Nisam nikad udarila svoju djecu. Tu i tamo mi se znalo zalomiti gadno urlanje, sada i to sve rjedje. Kad sam sama s djecom doma ili van, pokusavam se skulirati koliko mogu, kad je muz doma, imamo dogovor da, ako jedan izgubi kontrolu, drugi preuzima rjesavanje kriticne situacije. Ja sam jednostavno, tijekom ovih par godina, vidjela da moje gubljenje kontrole svaki put puno pogorsa situaciju i djeca onda trebaju puno vise da se smire. Uz to se svaki put kad je kriza podsjetim da je sve to ok, normalno, nikakav delikvent nece nastati od djeteta koje se posvadjalo sa sestrom ili pobaca stvari iz ormara itd.

----------


## pomikaki

> Da je meni s par vas cura sjesti na kavi pa vas slušati.
> 
> Ja bi postavila par pitanja, nisu moja mišljenja nego pitanja, čisto da vidim kako vi razmišljate o nekim stvarima, da dobijem potpunu sliku:
> 
> 1. Da li mislite da roditelj koji ponekad (rijetko) lupi jednom dijete po guzici zlostavlja svoje dijete i da će dijete od toga imati traume???
> 
> 2. Da li je vama isto istući dijete i udariti jednom dijete???
> 
> 3. Da li vam je lakše kad se samo urla po kući i dijete, koje to još manje razumije, gleda i sluša???
> ...


ne, ne, ne, ne i ne
ali ipak sam protiv udarca (ili bar za to da se trudimo da ga ne bude).

----------


## icyoh

> 1. Da li mislite da roditelj koji ponekad (rijetko) lupi jednom dijete po guzici zlostavlja svoje dijete i da će dijete od toga imati traume???


Ne mislim. Ja sam dobila batine jednom i nemam traume.



> 2. Da li je vama isto istući dijete i udariti jednom dijete???


Ne. jednom udariš u afektu, uzastopno tučeš s predumišljajem.



> 3. Da li vam je lakše kad se samo urla po kući i dijete, koje to još manje razumije, gleda i sluša???


Tu se mogu prepoznati (iako na L ne urlam nego na MM). Meni osobno je kao djetetu urlanje strašno smetalo i radije bih da dobijem jednom po guzi nego da slušam urlanje i bukvice.




> 4. Mislite li da nikad ne radite ništa što recimo djetetu može izazvati nelagodu, tjeskobu ili nedaj Bože traumu što sumnjam???


Mislim da radim - trenutno to što mu sve dozvoljavam. I vjerujem da ću i u budućnosti raditi nešto što će L smetati. Za traume sumnjam (iako postoji velika šansa da će imati traume jer će ga kao 16ogodišnjaka mama vrebati po igralištu).  :Grin:  




> 5. Mislite li da ste dobar roditelj zato što nikada niste udarili dijete???


Ne. Neudaranje NIJE jedini uvijek kompetetnog roditeljstva. I džabe neudaranje ako drugih kvaliteta nema.

----------


## kuruza

> Da je meni s par vas cura sjesti na kavi pa vas slušati.
> 
> Ja bi postavila par pitanja, nisu moja mišljenja nego pitanja, čisto da vidim kako vi razmišljate o nekim stvarima, da dobijem potpunu sliku:
> 
> 1. Da li mislite da roditelj koji ponekad (rijetko) lupi jednom dijete po guzici zlostavlja svoje dijete i da će dijete od toga imati traume??????


U osnovi ne mislim, a to sam i naglasila da jednom u afektu i lupanje kao sistem odgoja/dresure nisu isti. Sa 100 postotnom sigurnošću u principu to ne zan nitko, osim eventualno dječjeg psihologa, al daleko smo od toga.




> 2. Da li je vama isto istući dijete i udariti jednom dijete???


Zavisi što podrazumjevaš pod udarito. Žvajznut mu šamarčinu da mu se glava okrene? Samo jednom? Ne znam za druge, al ti mogu iz svog iskustva reći. Osjećala sam se poniženo. I tužno. Kad govorimo o "istući dijete" - kad me mama nalemala osjećala sam se poniženo, tužno, a bogme me i boljelo. 

Ako govoriš o nekom tko je koji put lupio svoje djete po guzi, odgovor imaš pod 1.




> 3. Da li vam je lakše kad se samo urla po kući i dijete, koje to još manje razumije, gleda i sluša???


Ja nastojim ne vikat, a muž još manje (on je takav flegma tip). Al sam podviknula preko nekoliko puta. Znači zaurlala sam kako bi se reklo i to: DOSTA! I bilo mi je bed. Jako. Tako da je odgovor: Ne, nije lakše. 




> 4. Mislite li da nikad ne radite ništa što recimo djetetu može izazvati nelagodu, tjeskobu ili nedaj Bože traumu što sumnjam???


Ooo, sigurno radim. nelagodu joj izaziva svaki poziv na spavanje. Viče i urla u 10 uvečer: Neće spavatiiiii! Neće spavatii!!  A sad će li joj od toga ostati traume, khm, pričekajmo... 




> 5. Mislite li da ste dobar roditelj zato što nikada niste udarili dijete???


Mislim da sam dobar roditelj iz razloga jer se to kontinuirano trudim biti. Trudim se biti uz nju. Trudim se slušati (bar većinu vremena). Trudim se trčati doma nakon posla ravno njoj. Trudim se da se zajedno igramo i smijemo na igralištu. Trudim se objasniti joj razliku između dobrog i lošeg. Trudim se svaku noć biti uz nju pa makar se probudila 17 puta. Trudim se objasniti joj da mama nije dobro kad me zašarafi trbnuh za menge i moram se nakljukat voltarena. Trudim se skuhati ručak koji će ona ekšli pojesti. Trudim se biti njezina najbolja mama. 
A ne znači da svaki put uspjevam.

----------


## Bubica

> 1. Da li mislite da roditelj koji ponekad (rijetko) lupi jednom dijete po guzici zlostavlja svoje dijete i da će dijete od toga imati traume??? 
> 
> 2. Da li je vama isto istući dijete i udariti jednom dijete??? 
> 
> 3. Da li vam je lakše kad se samo urla po kući i dijete, koje to još manje razumije, gleda i sluša??? 
> 
> 4. Mislite li da nikad ne radite ništa što recimo djetetu može izazvati nelagodu, tjeskobu ili nedaj Bože traumu što sumnjam??? 
> 
> 5. Mislite li da ste dobar roditelj zato što nikada niste udarili dijete???


Ja ne mislim da je isto istući dijete ili ga udariti jednom po guzi, ne mislim da netko tko to uradi zlostavlja dijete ali, bogami, ne čini niti nista (u tom trenutku) dobrog za to dijete, hoce li dijete imati traume od pojedinacnog udarca: netko mozda hoce, neka sigurno nece, itd., itd. 
Cemu 4. i 5. pitanje? Ako rabimo jednu stetnu odgojniu metodu, to opravdava koristenje i druge, ili?  

Meni to nije point, meni je bitno koja je korist udarca po guzi kao odgojne metode? Ja ne vidim niti jednu jedinu! Zasto onda da koristim/opravdavam postupke od kojih nikakve koristi (pa da ne rezultiraju niti ikakvom stetom)? samo da opravdam svoju savjest, jer je, eto, meni poletila ruka...
Oni koji nesto svjesnije koriste "pec po guzi", je li ta metoda imala uspjeha? 
Mojoj, sada jednogodisnjakinji, mogu dvjesto puta dnevno ponoviti da ne dira liniju, ona ce se 201., bez greske vratiti tim gumbicima. Mogu joj "zaprasiti pelenu", "tako da ju ne boli, ali da djeluje ozbiljno" - ako dijete i reagira, reagira li ono na to zaprasivanje ili na moj ozbiljan izraz lica, na sto dijete zapravo reagira u toj situaciji? Mogu i maknut dijete ili liniju iz situacije - to ce sigurno poluciti najboljim uspjehom, ako mi je fakat toliko stalo da ne dira tu liniju. 

Cemu sluzi fizicka kazna kod starijeg djeteta? Da li starije dijete stvarno ne moze razumijeti verbalni komentar. Moze. Nece ga od prve usvojiti kao sto nece, sigurno, od prve popraviti svoje ponasanje niti nakon fizicke kazne. 
Sva su istrazivanja, i na misevima i na majmunima i na djeci, pokazala da je fizicko kaznjavanje najmanje uspjesno od svih ostalih oblika kaznjavanja, kratkorocno rjesava problem, a ostavlja hrpu frustracija. Dakle, osim sto mozemo reci da nije eticki tuci/udariti živo celjade, uz to visestruko manje i nemocnije od nas, nije niti efikasno!

----------


## Deaedi

> 1. Da li mislite da roditelj koji ponekad (rijetko) lupi jednom dijete po guzici zlostavlja svoje dijete i da će dijete od toga imati traume??????


Da.




> 2. Da li je vama isto istući dijete i udariti jednom dijete???


Da.







> 3. Da li vam je lakše kad se samo urla po kući i dijete, koje to još manje razumije, gleda i sluša???


Ne. To mi je skoro isto.






> 4. Mislite li da nikad ne radite ništa što recimo djetetu može izazvati nelagodu, tjeskobu ili nedaj Bože traumu što sumnjam???


Sigurno radim. Ali ne svjesno. 




> 5. Mislite li da ste dobar roditelj zato što nikada niste udarili dijete???


Pa, ne-udaranje djeteta sigurno cini, barem dijelom, dobrog roditelja.
Sigurno boljim od nekog drugog koji udara svoje dijete.
No, samo ne-udaranje, ne cini dobrog roditelja.

Badava fini rucak koji je mama pripremila ako je prije tog rucka udarila dijete po guzi jer ju je ometalo u kuhanju.

----------


## blazena

> 1. Da li mislite da roditelj koji ponekad (rijetko) lupi jednom dijete po guzici zlostavlja svoje dijete i da će dijete od toga imati traume????


Ne znam. Ne usudim se reci da nece. To samo to dijete zna. 
Na osnovi svog iskustva - da. 




> 2. Da li je vama isto istući dijete i udariti jednom dijete???


Meni je isto, dok ne pricamo o sadizmu, remenu i modricama.
Dapace, bas mi taj "po guzi" ima posebno ponizavajuci prizvuk.
Ikog, ikad - koga tucemo po guzici osim djece? Odrasli si dijele samare. 




> 3. Da li vam je lakše kad se samo urla po kući i dijete, koje to još manje razumije, gleda i sluša???


Isto. 
I ne znam dal mi je gori gubitak kontrole (udarac, urlanje, prijetnje) ili sustavno "dobit ces po guzi ako ne prestanes" + ispunjavanje.
Ono prvo cini dijete nesigurnim, a ono drugo ponizenim. 




> 4. Mislite li da nikad ne radite ništa što recimo djetetu može izazvati nelagodu, tjeskobu ili nedaj Bože traumu što sumnjam???


Radim ono sto jesam.
Kako ce to djelovati, tko zna. 




> 5. Mislite li da ste dobar roditelj zato što nikada niste udarili dijete???


Jesam udarila dijete, tako da nisam referentna... i ne mislim da sam (dovoljno) dobar roditelj.

----------


## domy

Iskreno rečeno moram priznati da jesam ali mislim da MM nije nikad i u principu mi funkcioniramo na foru kazne a ne fizičkog kažnjavanja.
Ali u nekim trenutcima sam stvarno kratkih živaca i onda mi situacija izmakne kontroli ali stvarno mislim da je to bilo svega nekoliko puta, i to mi je jako žao.

----------


## krumpiric

> Da je meni s par vas cura sjesti na kavi pa vas slušati.
> 
> Ja bi postavila par pitanja, nisu moja mišljenja nego pitanja, čisto da vidim kako vi razmišljate o nekim stvarima, da dobijem potpunu sliku:
> 
> 1. Da li mislite da roditelj koji ponekad (rijetko) lupi jednom dijete po guzici zlostavlja svoje dijete i da će dijete od toga imati traume???
> 
> 2. Da li je vama isto istući dijete i udariti jednom dijete???
> 
> 3. Da li vam je lakše kad se samo urla po kući i dijete, koje to još manje razumije, gleda i sluša???
> ...


1.kako koje dijete

2.da

3.ne

4. ne mislim

5.ne zato, misli da sam dobar roditelj zbog hrpe drugih stvari

----------


## Eci

> Da je meni s par vas cura sjesti na kavi pa vas slušati.
> 
> Ja bi postavila par pitanja, nisu moja mišljenja nego pitanja, čisto da vidim kako vi razmišljate o nekim stvarima, da dobijem potpunu sliku:
> 
> 1. Da li mislite da roditelj koji ponekad (rijetko) lupi jednom dijete po guzici zlostavlja svoje dijete i da će dijete od toga imati traume???
> 
> 2. Da li je vama isto istući dijete i udariti jednom dijete???
> 
> 3. Da li vam je lakše kad se samo urla po kući i dijete, koje to još manje razumije, gleda i sluša???
> ...


1. Ne
2. Ne
3. Ne
4. Nadam se da ne
5. Ne samo zato

----------


## dutka_lutka

*Pepita*, mislim da si previše fokusirana na to udaranje. Te udarac jedan, te više njih, te po guzi, po ostalim dijelovima... Izbaci to iz svojih misli, i bit će puno ljepše i tebi i tvom djetetu...

A ono što sam ja napisala o ukidanju privilegija, to bi trebala biti samo krajnja mjera, za one koji se pitaju: "A što sad, ako ga ne udarim?". Kao što je na neki način natuknula *mikka* , ako ukidaš privilegije ili time prijetiš, u osnovi si s djetetom u konfliktu.

Trebalo bi, ustvari, na svakodnevnoj bazi predvidjeti moguće situacije kad dijete može izgubiti kontrolu (npr. izbjegavati odlazak u shopping s djetetom).
Isto tako, djetetu treba unaprijed objasniti što će se događati i što se od njega očekuje (npr. prilikom odlaska pedijatru). Dijete tada i samo formulira iskaze o toj situaciji, 
te se s roditeljem dogovara. Pupica mi, naime, pomalo kreće u vrtić, i u početku je tražila da je "mama tamo čuva". Sada mi putem govori da će ostati sama, da će je čuvati teta i da će mama poslije doći po nju.  :Smile:  Ne plače, neki dan mi je prilikom mog odlaska poslala pusu.  :Heart:  

Moja isprika onima koji ovo znaju i to već primjenjuju.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Sva su istrazivanja, i na misevima i na majmunima i na djeci, pokazala da je *fizicko kaznjavanje najmanje uspjesno od svih ostalih oblika kaznjavanja,* kratkorocno rjesava problem, a ostavlja hrpu frustracija. Dakle, osim sto mozemo reci da nije eticki tuci/udariti živo celjade, uz to visestruko manje i nemocnije od nas, nije niti efikasno!


Ne samo, to odgoj korištenjem kazni manje je uspješan od odgoja koji koristi (zaslužene) pohvale i nagrade, a na nepoželjno ponašanje ne obraća previše pažnje.    :Smile:  
Dapače, pokazalo se da kazna često učvršćuje neželjeno ponašanje, tj. potiče ponavljanje neke nepodopštine. :/ 
Pa, tko voli, nek izvoli...

----------


## dutka_lutka

A neki vole i off topic.



> Ovakve smajliće  :shock:  treba čuvati za teme kao ona na podforumu o Komentarima na tekstove, a ne stavljati na tuđa iskustva.


Vrlo poučno, samo ne znam na koga se odnosi, jer ja primjerice na ovoj temi nemam nijedan  :shock: . Zato sam sada  :shock: 
 :Aparatic:  



> i nisam primjetila post da je itko napisao da (... )im nije nimalo žao.


Ja jesam.
*Joe*, različite teme, uvijek isti komentari, nevezani za temu. 




> ajde ženo


 Dalje bolje da ne čitam. :/ 



> dođi na neku temu i napiši:


  LOL  Još da pišem ono što se i kako se tko sjeti.



> ako sam pretjerala, neka se obriše post, ali ovaj secirajuće/osuđivački stav kojim se redovito javljaš postaje *naporan*...


Pa odmori se malo.

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Ne samo, to


EDIT: Ne samo to,

----------


## Tashunica

dutka kad već citiraš, onda napiši citat do kraja, a ne samo dio koji tebi paše. ono što sam htjela napisati citatima koje si ti cjepkala je da si forumašica bez jasnog stava, nego samo, kao što je netko rekao, radiš napolitanke od polovičnih tuđih citata i svojih osuda.

----------


## little duck

Ja imam dijete manje od tri godine, ne znam sto ce biti u buducnosti, no smatram svoje dijete jednako vaznim i jednako vrijednim kao bilo koja odrasla osoba. Zamislite da vas, svaki put kada nesto zgrijesite, netko, onako, "preko uha", kako se netko ovdje izrazio...Smatram to omalovazavanjem osobe, imala ona godinu, dvije, pet, petnaest ili trideset. Samo zato sto imamo fizicku snagu i sto smo dominantniji, ne znaci automatski da imamo pravo udarati da bismo odgajali. Ja sam kao dijete dobivala i grdne batine, i koju cusku tu i tamo, cisto tako, ako mozda nisam jela tempom kojim je moj otac htio da jedem i sl. Govorim ovdje iz koze nekoga tko je odrastao uz taj strah koji je netko spominjao, strah od necega sto bi mi se moglo dogoditi ako nesto "krivo" napravim. I sjecam se dolazaka iz skole sa losijom ocijenom, i drhtanja kako cu reci svojima...grozno...usjeklo mi se to u pamcenje i srce... Smatram da sam ostecena, trebale su mi duuuge godine da povratim barem dio samopouzdanja, iako nikada necu imati vjere u sebe kao netko drugi... Dan-danas, ako kiksam na poslu, ili privat, uvijek se u meni negdje javi taj drhtaj- joj sta ce mi se sada dogoditi...
Tako, dobro razmislite sljedeci put kada vas malac izludi i onaj zadnji zivac u vama, duboko udahnite, sjetite se da je on ravan vama...
Moje batine su zavrsile onoga dana kada sam tati zaprijetila da cu mu vratiti istom mjerom, sa 18 godina, kada sam bila fizicki mu ravna! 
Za one koji ce sada reci da popujem jer imam malu bebu, pa ne znam kako je to, 10ak godina sam kvalitetno radila s djecom predskolske dobi i skolske dobi, sto u Hr sto u inozemstvu. Nikada nisam bila u situaciji kada bi mi ruka poletjela...

----------


## fegusti

little duck,  :Love:  




> ...sjetite se da je on ravan vama...


zapravo, sjetite se da nije vama ravan, već je manji, slabiji i nezaštićeniji.

ne mislim da je svako "dizanje ruke" na dijete automatski zlostavljanje, ali isto tako ne vidim niti razlog i opravdanje za isto.

----------


## icyoh

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i nisam primjetila post da je itko napisao da (... )im nije nimalo žao.
> 
> 
> Ja jesam.


Pa ajde prosvijetli nas koji očito ne čitamo tako pažljivo   :Grin:  
Može taj famozni citat: (...) da mu nije žao?  :/

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Moji su dobili po guzici ili sam ih povukla za uho kad su me beskrajno ponizili svojim ponašanje ili rečenicama, kad su doveli drugo dijete (brat sestru ili obrnuto) u opasnost a radili su to svjesno, iz ljutnje. *Meni to nije strašno niti mislim da sam pretjerala.* Niti mi se dogodilo da mi se zamračio um pa od bijesa nisam znala što radim. *Napravila sam to vrlo svjesno* u tom trenutku jer ništa drugo nije palilo. Nekome je to ravno zlostavljanju, meni nije. Ali moja djeca su otvorena, vesela, sretna, inteligentna, zaigrana i frcaju od samopouzdanja. I time što sam napravila nisam ugrozila nijednu od ovih stavki.

----------


## sofke

bravo, uspjela si ga iskopati, a i poboldati nepoćudne dijelove

koji je doprinos raspravi?

osim što si sama za sebe konstatirala da si u pravu?

----------


## Svimbalo

Moj trenutni usb internet je jako spor.
I dan je krasan, spremam se na plažu.
Neću se živcirati više na ovoj temi.
Ali ja ne bih bila ja da ne izrazim zgražanje (ono ovakvo  :shock: , koje icy voli!   :Kiss:  ) s nekim docirajućim stavovima, izraženim s visoka i neprimjereno neukusnima.
Svoj sam doprinos temi već dala.

----------


## icyoh

Bravo, 5 iz zalaganja   :Wink:  

I stavljam  :shock:  jer sam šokirana kako je moguće nije citiran i zloglasni autor ovih riječi  :/

----------


## Trina

Pomoći ću ti, to sam ja napisala i stojim iza toga. Isto tako sam napisala da ne mlatim sustavno djecu i da je to što se dogodilo bilo van svih mojih regula i običaja. Ali nije mi žao jer se radilo o specifičnim situacijama

----------


## Trina

Ali mi je žao što sam se dala uplesti u raspravu sa ovom gospođom

----------


## pikula

:Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

rosa salvahe, tristopedesetinekinastavak...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

za one koji nisu upućeni, rosa salvahe (divlja ruža) - je prva meksička sapunica. u drugoj su bili isti glumci, ali je rosin muž iz prve sapunice, u drugoj bio njen sin...  a muž iz treće sapunice, je u prvoj bio šogor...  :Laughing:

----------


## pikula

Koji obrati. Najbolja sapunica.   :Laughing:  
Mislim da je vrijeme da ponovimo gradivo
Nitko ne smije tući nikog ni na kojoj osnovi i ni iz kojeg razloga(bračnoj, roditeljskoj, rasnoj, spolnoj, klasnoj, intelektulanoj, iz dosade, jer mu je pao mrak na oči....). 
Ako netko nekog udari to je krivo. Treba se ispričati i potruditi da se to ne ponovi. Ako ne može mora tražiti pomoć- od toga da si rastereti raspored pa zove tetu čistilicu ili frendicu  da si olakša dušu, do toga da stvarno treba stručnu pomoć i potraži šrinka vakog ili nakog.
Ružnije je tući slabije od sebe, nego one jače od sebe. Zašto?- zato što ti ne mogu vratiti i obraniti se.
Ipak ljudski je griješiti, ali i ispraviti grešku.
znam da dociram, ali eto - od srca   :Kiss:

----------


## melange

> rosa salvahe, tristopedesetinekinastavak...    
> 
> za one koji nisu upućeni,


ahahahahaaaa  :Laughing:  koji nisu upućeni, nek se pokriju ušima.

rosaaa salvahee so đoooo  :Heart:

----------


## icyoh

> Pomoći ću ti, to sam ja napisala i stojim iza toga.


Ma nije me to zanimalo nego sam iskreno šokirana jer sam procijenila da će druga forumašica koja je stavila citat poboldati i ime autora da dokaže to što želi dokazati.

----------


## pčelica01

Evo i ja se zelim ukljuciti jer mi je tema super iako nemam nikakve osnove jer mi je malom tek 5 mjeseci!
Kad sam bila mala moja majka je mene svaki dan bar jedanput lupila, nije to bilo nista strasno nego ona jednostavno mozda nije drugacije znala  s druge strane sam imala oca koji me je samo jednom u zivotu udario!
Moja poanta je da ja njih i sada neizmjerno volim i da im(joj) ne zamjeram nista! I mislim da je od mene napravila krasnu osobu  :Embarassed:  
Isto tako mislim da ni jedna majka(ja prva) ne planira tuci svoje dijete nego se to jednostavno desi(sto se vidi po statistici)!

----------


## željka!

Kasno sam se uključila na ovu temu pa mi je sad previše postova za pročitati, tako da ću samo odgovoriti   :Wink:  

Bebač mi za 2 miseca puni 3 godine, ali do sad nikad nije bio udaren, niti po guzi, niti po prstićima.
 A i neće biti udaren niti nakon što napuni 3 ili 33   :Grin:    godine pa sam mislila da se mogu javiti na ovu temu   :Wink:

----------


## jadranka605

> meni su rezultati ankete šokantni...  :?


mene nisu... puno ljudi govori jedno, a radi drugo.. kad je anketa anonimna svi će biti iskreni....

evo.. ja sam odgovorila sa da... u većini stavova se slažem sa Trinom

činjenica je da svi koji su digli ruku na dijete će u svakom tom trenutku pomisliti da je mogao i drugačije. Osobno sam to pomislila više puta.... 
no meni ne vrijedi plakati nakon što sam udarila dijete....šteta je već učinjena.
Samoj sebi sam se zaklela da neću nikad udariti svoje dijete, već da ću s njim razgovarati i sve pokušati riješiti na taj način. 
Na žalost... s mojim dijetetom nema svrhe razgovarati.... kao da mu na jedno uho uđe, na drugo izađe.....to je jednostavno takav karakter!

I da.....bez obzira koliko malo udarali dijete, ono će uvijek štrecnuti kad vi naglo dignete ruku.....

----------


## argenta

> ... kad je anketa anonimna svi će biti iskreni....
> 
> evo.. ja sam odgovorila sa da... u većini stavova se slažem sa Trinom


I ja... A što se tiče anonimnosti, pogledaj samo koliko ima anonimnih klikova na temu, tj. koliki je zapravo prate naspram onih koji komentiraju. Mislim da je Trina stvarno dirnula puno živaca...

----------


## maria71

sad mi je marko rekao- mama hvala ti što me poštuješ.... meni je to dovoljno indikativno da nastavim sa njegovim odgojem ovako kako sam i do sad....

tako da nikakva naketa, nikakva premudra knjiga, nikakva guru forumašica   :Grin:    me neće  pokolebati da se maknem sa ovog kolosijeka na kojem sam sad....

 živjeli vi meni 300 godina

----------


## pomikaki

> jadranka605 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ... kad je anketa anonimna svi će biti iskreni....
> 
> evo.. ja sam odgovorila sa da... u većini stavova se slažem sa Trinom
> 
> 
> I ja... A što se tiče anonimnosti, pogledaj samo koliko ima anonimnih klikova na temu, tj. koliki je zapravo prate naspram onih koji komentiraju. Mislim da je Trina stvarno dirnula puno živaca...


ajde sad. Evo ja priznajem da sam kliknula temu sto puta, ali to ne znači da se slažem ni sa kime   :Smile:

----------


## jadranka605

ja kliknula danas prvi put   ....

----------


## argenta

Pa ne treba se slagati ako se klika, samo sam htjela reći da je tema očito važna puno većem broju ljudi nego što se tu javlja... i bez obzira na to kako odgovorili.

I ne vidim, zapravo, razloga da netko nekome pokušava nešto nametnuti, čini mi se da to nije bila izvorna namjera topica (ako je izvorna namjera uopće važna).

----------


## pomikaki

Tema je svakako zanimljiva, jedna od onih koju češće provjerim što ima novo.
Osobno ne osuđujem nikog kome je ruka poletjela (osuđujem pravo mlaćenje djece ali ovo su manji incidenti koje svatko rješava kako zna i umije).
Moj osoban stav je da treba takve situacije izbjegavati i truditi se da do njih ne dođe. Ako nekog smeta takav moj stav koji nikom ne namećem, znači da bi ta osoba morala razračunati sa svojim osobnim dilemama.

Meni je ipak malo bezveze insinuacija da se ja ili bilo tko drugi na forumu prenemaže kako nikad nije digao ruku na dijete, dok doma tko zna što radi. A ta se misao redovito provlači kroz sve slične topice.

Ja ovdje vidim puno forumašica koje su priznale da su udarile dijete u raznim okolnostima. Ali dopustite da postoje i one koje to nisu učinile. Ne vidim zbilja potrebe da bilo kome dokazujem jesam li udarila dijete ili ne, čemu to. Neki ovdje gorljivo zastupaju tezu o neudaranju djece. Meni se ta teorija čini u redu, pa makar kao ideal kome treba težiti i ako svi ne uspijevaju. Ako smatrate da su vaše odgojne metode u redu, ne vidim čemu potreba da se dokaže da laže onaj koji tvrdi da radi drugačije?

Disklejmer: ne želim se upuštati u moraliziranje, želim samo da mi se prizna pravo na postojanje   :Smile:   nadam se da to nikog ne ljuti.

----------


## krumpiric

> Dijana prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Samo da prokomentiram ovu situaciju. Da moj maleni pojede lizalicu i popije sok isto bi postao lud i nemoguć, kao da je na teškim drogama. Dakle, razmisli i o tome. 
> ...


potpis na dijanu i martu, ako mi netko može objasnit nek mi objasni kako bi shendlao dijete koje ima tantrume-vani. Idealno, razumno, pametno četverogodišnje dijete poludi, al skroz. Ne može mu se "pristupiti" razgovorom, držanjem, grljenjem...ma ničim, samo POLUDI, vrišti, mlati, urla.. i to sve na sred npr. prometne ulice, il shopping centra, il knjižnice :/ 
Dakle, ja pojma nemam. U jednoj takvoj situaciji mm ga je zveknuo (ništa strašno, on ga je htio "probudit", a nije išlo niiiikako), to ga je šokiralo i on kao da se "probudio" :shock:  iz tog svoga stanja (mislim, on ima 22 kg i snažan je, kad poludi, ja ga ne mogu uzeti i odnijeti u auto, npr, ne mogu ništa, pogotovo kad sam s bebom i njim. Samo sjest i plakat)
Kasnije objašnjavanje ništa ne znači, on nas kasnije ljubi, mazi, ispričava se, sve super, al šta u tom trenutku?
ko ima takve probleme :/ 

Inače, ne smatram da postoji situacija kada se treba udariti dijete, naprotiv. Ili toliko ružno ponašanje. Ili udarati hladne glave :shock: 
Al da se nekad izgubi i roditelj i dijete, o , da..

----------


## jadranka605

> Meni je ipak malo bezveze insinuacija da se ja ili bilo tko drugi na forumu prenemaže kako nikad nije digao ruku na dijete, dok doma tko zna što radi. A ta se misao redovito provlači kroz sve slične topice.


Udariti dijete nije nešto čim bi se bilo tko ponosio... Hm, doduše kad bolje razmislim čula sam i neke koji se hvale s tim... no to sad i nije bitno...

Insinuacija na to da osobe na ovom forumu jedno rade, drugo govore nije bila za forum.... bila je općenita....
No hard feelings.....

----------


## tweety

> sad mi je marko rekao- mama hvala ti što me poštuješ....


još u vrijeme postojanja zpd-ića, slutila sam da ćemo vrlo brzo dočekati ovakve Markulinove izjave




> meni je to dovoljno indikativno da nastavim sa njegovim odgojem ovako kako sam i do sad....


iz navedenog, razvidno je da samo tako i trebaš nastaviti




> tako da nikakva naketa, nikakva premudra knjiga, nikakva guru forumašica     me neće  pokolebati da se maknem sa ovog kolosijeka na kojem sam sad....


koristeći MPO retoriku, reći ću:"Apsolutno se slažem!".



> živjeli vi meni 300 godina


i s ovim!

----------


## pomikaki

ajde jednom jedna vesela napolitanka   :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

> ajde jednom jedna vesela napolitanka


  :Laughing:  
ima ovih dana napolitanki ko u priči   :Grin:

----------


## sofke

da klinci imaju svojih momenata - imaju

znaju se obezobraziti preko svake mjere, i to s perfidnom namjerom..oni koji imaju bebe od godine dana i manje i koji su kategorički u tome da su djeca mali nezaštićeni anđeli, još nisu upoznali drugo lice svog potomka

priče kako je netko nekoga sustavno tukao kad je bio mali ili prepričavanje situacija kad dijete prolije sok pa ga roditelj pecka po prstima nisu ono što je trebala biti svrha ove teme

od valjda sto tantruma koje je imala moja kćer, jednom sam je zveknula po guzici..i to nakon što se nakraju svega počela bacati u blatnu jamu iskopanu od strane djelatinika HT-a za kabele - poprilično duboku jamu, naime

eto, zbilja me izbezumila, raspigala, ponizila sve moje napore, ugrozila svoju sigurnost u čistoj, nepatvorenoj i pretjeranoj bezobraštini s njene strane i ja sam je u nemoći zveknula

iako sam u potpunosti bila informirana i educirana što je tantrum, kako tantrum, zašto tantrum, pročitala domaće literature (malobrojne), strane literature, iskustva, praktične savjete sa terena vas ovdje..i opet sam je zveknula

i žao mi je

lako je sad lamentirati, nije život juul

ako netko ima konstruktivan savjet odnosno konkretan savjet how-to, bilo bi mi drago pročitati ga..inače, sve drugo je isprazno, nepotrebno i nesportsko spuštanje jedna drugoj

----------


## pomikaki

> ako netko ima konstruktivan savjet odnosno konkretan savjet how-to, bilo bi mi drago pročitati ga..inače, sve drugo je isprazno, nepotrebno i nesportsko spuštanje jedna drugoj


ovo bi po meni bilo sasvim u redu, uz dodatak s druge strane da se ne pokušava dokazati da je odgoj djece bez udarca u praksi nemoguć i mislim da bi s takvim konsenzusom trebali svi skupa biti sretni i zadovoljni.

----------


## icyoh

> sofke prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ako netko ima konstruktivan savjet odnosno konkretan savjet how-to, bilo bi mi drago pročitati ga..inače, sve drugo je isprazno, nepotrebno i nesportsko spuštanje jedna drugoj
> 
> 
> ovo bi po meni bilo sasvim u redu, uz dodatak s druge strane da se ne pokušava dokazati da je odgoj djece bez udarca u praksi nemoguć i mislim da bi s takvim konsenzusom trebali svi skupa biti sretni i zadovoljni.


ovo ti je tema za busanje u prsa.
Isto kao da otvoriš temu _"Jeste li tolerantni?"_ (baš bi mogla).
I onda će doći forumašica i busati se "jeste, tolerantna sam da glava boli, kakve predrasude, šta vam je to?", a onda će na drugoj temi napisati da bi štajaznam, zabranila homo parove, da sve beštije na plaži treba potrovati, da xy metodu poroda biraju neobrazovane, isprazne žene, da ateisti lažu i sl..

----------


## Trina

icyoh, pametno zboriš, slažem se s tobom.

Inače, pomikaki, da, smatram da baš na ovom forumu, na ovakvim temama ljudi lažu. Jer ne žele čitati četrnaest stranica osuda i kritika. Baš radi toga sam ovu temu osmislila kao anketu. Tebi svaka čast, dobar si primjer kako ljudi mogu ostati sabrani u nekim situacijama i da je eto, moguće odgajati djecu bez po guzici. Iako, dalo bi se raspravljati o tome još šire pa recimo, za 15-20 godina napraviti duboku analizu naše djece i viditi da li sve ovo što mi pričamo ima smisla ili ne.

----------


## pomikaki

> ovo ti je tema za busanje u prsa.


Pa kome treba takva tema?
Ali mislim da se ipak ne radi o tome, nego da bi ljudi radije pročitali od drugih potvrdu svog mišljenja nego se upustili u konstruktivnu raspravu.

A teme "jeste li ovakvi ili onakvi" su mi bezveze, odma krene 5 stranica gdje svatko kaže kakav je, kao leksikon u osnovnoj školi, a što će to meni?   :Raspa:

----------


## krumpiric

meni i dalje treba ideja:što radite kad dijete ima tantrume vani (doma to lako ignoriram, pustim da se ispuše, grlim kad treba, pustim kad treba..)

dakle, ne pričajte mi o tome "trebala si ga pustit da se izigra..." jer je moj i mm-ov slobodni dio dana apsolutno posvećen njima-nema da ja pijem kavu, a on se dosađuje, pa da pozvizdi.

----------


## Joe

možda da počneš piti kavu  :Grin:  

nabadam: on čita tvoju grižnju savjesti što si sad dosta posvećena bebi, pa ga to uznemiruje? 

kako god, tantrume vani je najpametnije rješavati tako da se skupite doma, koliko god je to gnjavaža, toliko ih je ipak lakše hendlati kod kuće (nasuprot tome, tantrume kod kuće rješavati izlaskom iz kuće  :Grin:  )

----------


## icyoh

> Ali mislim da se ipak ne radi o tome, nego da bi ljudi radije pročitali od drugih potvrdu svog mišljenja nego se upustili u konstruktivnu raspravu.


Ne bih se složila. Ovo je dosta kontroverzna tema na kojoj zaista malobrojna populacija koja kaže "ja ne bih nikad" (inače rečenica na koju ja dobijem mlade) zaista tako i funkcionira. Dok oni koji iskreno napišu "jesam..." - a ispade da ih ima dosta, onda krenu u prepisku s onima koji stavljaju smajliće tipa  :shock:  i   :Rolling Eyes: .
A možeš me... (ne znam šta) ako barem 60% takvih stavljača iritantnih smajlića koji "to ne bih nikad" ne ulazi u raspravu kako bi sebi i drugima dokazali samo da su bolji/pametniji/roditeljskiji..., a ne da daju pošten savjet (čast iznimkama dakako).

Konstruktivni savjet i razmjena iskustava je OK, no ovakva tema uvijek preraste u nadmudrivanje i busanje.

----------


## argenta

> meni i dalje treba ideja:što radite kad dijete ima tantrume vani


Zvjezdica ih uglavnom nema, ali ako se i dogodi jedino što pali je *mito*. Dakle, bombon, smoki, sladoled, igračka... ili što god nije dulje vrijeme dobila. Samo ne na način: "Ako prestaneš plakati, dobit ćeš xyz", nego više u stilu nonšalantnog zanemarivanja tantruma: "Ideš sa mnom na sladoled?" ili: "Gle, tamo je xyz!" Dakle, mito kao odvlačenje pažnje.

Malac je tek sad počeo tantrumirati, ali njega lako odnesem u auto, još nije tako težak, a i tamo ga lakše podmitim - cicom   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> Inače, pomikaki, da, smatram da baš na ovom forumu, na ovakvim temama ljudi lažu. Jer ne žele čitati četrnaest stranica osuda i kritika. Baš radi toga sam ovu temu osmislila kao anketu. Tebi svaka čast, dobar si primjer kako ljudi mogu ostati sabrani u nekim situacijama i da je eto, moguće odgajati djecu bez po guzici. Iako, dalo bi se raspravljati o tome još šire pa recimo, za 15-20 godina napraviti duboku analizu naše djece i viditi da li sve ovo što mi pričamo ima smisla ili ne.


pa ja ne bih rekla da lažu (možda ima i takvih, ali govorim generalno).
Prije mislim da ljudi nemaju želje, ako nisu ponosni na svoj postupak, u ovom slučaju pljusku djetetu, raspravljati o tome  (kao što ni ja nemam potrebu objaviti da sam u trudnoći dobila 14 kila, reći ću ako koga zanima ali neću trčati na takav topic kao mršavice koje se hvale linijom pa ispadne da sve žene u trudnoći budu +8 a nakon poroda kao rukom odneseno. Meni je logično da se one hvale, ali ja nemam niti želje otvarati takav topic, to ne znači da lažem, kužiš). Ti si krenula u tu raspravu i javile su ti se cure koje možda imaju jače živce, ili manje djece, ili mirniju djecu, tko zna, ali eto, one misle da bi svatko mogao usvojiti zen pristup dječjim tantrumima. Ja pak mislim da bi svatko trebao pokušavati, ali u životu se naravno svašta čovjeku dogodi što ne bi nikad očekivao. Ipak nikad ne treba prestati pokušavati.

Ukratko, jedna je stvar rasprava, gdje će se razmahivati onaj tko misli da ima što pametno reći, a druga je anketa.

I tvoje zadnja rečenica je isto bitna stavka, tko garantira što će biti na kraju od te naše djece. Mislim da je odgoj bez batina pozitivna stvar, ali ne jedina koja je bitna. Jedom sam putovala u vlaku sa ženom i njezinim desetgodišnjim sinom, nije ga udarala niti vikala, nego je toliko psihički maltretirala dečka, da je to bilo strašno za slušati, zvučala je kao neka razmažena ljubavnica koja pokušava ljubavnika držati u stalnoj napetosti. Baš naporno ju je bilo gledati samo tih par sati. A ima sto drugih, manje uočljivih stvari koje mogu uništiti dijete (i što je najgore ne vrijedi za svako dijete isto).

----------


## Tashunica

> onda krenu u prepisku s onima koji stavljaju smajliće tipa  :shock:  i  .


ili napolitanke   :Grin:  

pomi ja tebi vjerujem, mislim poprilično si mi vjerodostojna forumašica, ali je isto tako poprilično naivno vjerovati da sve ovdje pišu onako kako je u stvarnosti.
trina je ovo u stvari jako odobro osmislila, jer da je išla bez ankete s pitanjem ajmo na sunce tko je sve udario dijete, ne bi se sigurno javilo ovoliko potvrdnih odgovora.

----------


## Tashunica

> meni i dalje treba ideja:što radite kad dijete ima tantrume vani (doma to lako ignoriram, pustim da se ispuše, grlim kad treba, pustim kad treba..)


ovo i mene zanima jer, kako sam već i pisala, u zadnje vrijeme je postalo  :shock:

----------


## icyoh

> krumpiric prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni i dalje treba ideja:što radite kad dijete ima tantrume vani (doma to lako ignoriram, pustim da se ispuše, grlim kad treba, pustim kad treba..)
> 
> 
> ovo i mene zanima jer, kako sam već i pisala, u zadnje vrijeme je postalo  :shock:


Ja ignoriram i pustim da se valja po podu (ne sad po blatu ili travi, of course). A onda ljudi prolaze i gledaju ispod oka kako sam grozan roditelj jer se njihovo dijete ne bi nikad valjalo ili jer bi mu oni jednu preko lica.

----------


## krumpiric

eh, al M ima 4g i izgleda ko da mu je 6, ima 22kg i velik je, on kad ima tantrum urla i mlati nogama i rukama oko sebe. Nema šanse da ga šest tisuća sladoleda smiri. A još manje načina da ga odvučem doma. Al stvarno. 

Kako bi vi tolko čeljade odvukli doma? (kažem ja, SAD IDEMO DOMA, strogo, al ne pali, objašnjavam, smirujem, ništa tu ne pali..)

----------


## pomikaki

ajde dobro da bar meni vjerujete, malo mi je lakše   :Grin:  

ali i ja uvijek istaknem da nije samo moja zasluga, nego je to i prilično milo dijete. Ima i ona tantruma, nekad mi dođe da pomislim "možda bi ipak brže ovo riješila udarcem po guzi", jer su i mene tako odgajali. Ali sam flegma po prirodi pa se jednostavno stavim u of mode i krećem ispočetka. No mislim da to ne bih radila da nisam čitala ovaj forum. Zato je meni drago da ovdje postoje ove što se busaju u prsa kak nisu nikad lupile dijete. meni su pomogle.

Tako da vam ne mogu dati konkretan savjet.
Problem je u tome što kad ste vani, uz cestu, recimo, ne možete okrenuti leđa i ostaviti urlajuće dijete. A to bi bilo najpametnije napraviti, kad bi bili u manje prijetećem okruženju. Ovako ste prisiljeni vrtiti se oko njih a to je baš ono što rasplamsava tantrum. Evo, ja ne znam   :Grin:

----------


## seni

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> onda krenu u prepisku s onima koji stavljaju smajliće tipa  :shock:  i  .
> 
> 
> ili napolitanke   
> 
> pomi ja tebi vjerujem, mislim poprilično si mi vjerodostojna forumašica, ali je isto tako poprilično naivno vjerovati da sve ovdje pišu onako kako je u stvarnosti.
> trina je ovo u stvari jako odobro osmislila, jer da je išla bez ankete s pitanjem ajmo na sunce tko je sve udario dijete, ne bi se sigurno javilo ovoliko potvrdnih odgovora.


sto bi trebao biti smisao ovog topika?
inkvizicijsko istrazivanje tko laze, a tko ne?
i sto bilo tko od nas ima od toga, ako sazna, dokaze, da netko svoje dijete udara, a javno govori da to ne radi?
sto to uopce mijenja na stvari?
da li je to neka zadovoljstina za one koji udaraju, a u dubini bica misle da to ipak nije dobar nacin, pa su sretni da vide kako je eto ipak nemoguce ne udarati dijete?
ili je to jos jedan komadic u mozaiku teorija zavjera, kako su drugi ljudi onakvi, ovakvi...?

ako je tocno ono sto se meni cini, da je vecina onih koji su odgovorili sa da, objasnila da je udaranje djeteta nesto sto je krajni cin kada vise ne znaju sto bi drugo mogli napravit, tim zapravo kazuju da je udaranje zapravo krajna frustracija roditelja koji u odredenim trenutcima ne zna drugacije, onda bi bilo puno konstruktivnije se pozabaviti s tom  frustracijom i trazenjem drugog nacina, a ne lovom na nepostojece vjestice na ovom topiku. i to na 8 stranica.

a ako netko smatra da je udaranje dobra i pozeljna metoda odgoja vlastitog djeteta, ne vidim sto bi ga trebalo dirati, da neki drugi ljudi djecu odgajaju drukcije.

----------


## krumpiric

:Grin:  

dakle, ja sam tada potpuno izgubljena i ko luda pokušavam umiriti ga, a to ne ide,kontraproduktivno je i njega još više frustrira...doma je lako, maknem ga u mirni čošak da se ne ozlijedi  :Grin:   i prodje ga, al vani :/

----------


## krumpiric

odg sam pomakiki.

----------


## Tashunica

icy kod nas to izgleda više ovako kako krumpiric opisuje.
jučer smo imali scenu u dućanu, neću ni opisivat šta je sve radio, pa onda putem do auta pa je još on u autu odlučio da neće sjest u as. 
e onda sam ja podivljala i napravila ono što mi nije baš navika, unijela sam mu se u facu i dreknula tako da mu se frizura razletila na sve strane.
ali toliko me je ispilao da je bilo ili to ili sam bila u napasti da mi ruka poleti.
naravno da mi je odmah bilo žao, jer se rascmoljio i počeo govoriti oprosti mama.
i ja sam se njemu ispričala i onda se vratio u normalu, kao da se nikada ništa nije dogodilo.

----------


## krumpiric

> odg sam pomakiki.


o Bože  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## krumpiric

> icy kod nas to izgleda više ovako kako krumpiric opisuje.
> jučer smo imali scenu u dućanu, neću ni opisivat šta je sve radio, pa onda putem do auta pa je još on u autu odlučio da neće sjest u as. 
> e onda sam ja podivljala i napravila ono što mi nije baš navika, unijela sam mu se u facu i dreknula tako da mu se frizura razletila na sve strane.
> ali toliko me je ispilao da je bilo ili to ili sam bila u napasti da mi ruka poleti.
> naravno da mi je odmah bilo žao, jer se rascmoljio i počeo govoriti oprosti mama.
> i ja sam se njemu ispričala i onda se vratio u normalu, kao da se nikada ništa nije dogodilo.


tako i kod nas nekako završi-dramom.  :Sad:  ja mu kažem:prestaniiiiiiiiiiiii 
a on se rastuži i plače
pa se ja rastužim i plačem
pa se grlimo..e
eh

----------


## Tashunica

> Tashunica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  icyoh prvotno napisa
> ...


seni pretpostavljam da je sve ovo skupa išlo mene pa evo da ti odgovorim.
kao prvo, ono što sam rekla  da sve *ovdje* ne pišu onako kako je u stvarnosti, nisam mislila na ovaj topic nego općenito na forum, možda sam trebala naglasiti.

ne nije mi zadovoljština ako netko drugi udari dijete samo zato što sam ja svoje povukla jednom za uho, naprotiv.

što se tiče zadnje rečenice ne znam odgovor, jer mi udaranje nije niti dobra niti poželjna metoda.

----------


## icyoh

> Tashunica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> icy kod nas to izgleda više ovako kako krumpiric opisuje.
> jučer smo imali scenu u dućanu, neću ni opisivat šta je sve radio, pa onda putem do auta pa je još on u autu odlučio da neće sjest u as. 
> e onda sam ja podivljala i napravila ono što mi nije baš navika, unijela sam mu se u facu i dreknula tako da mu se frizura razletila na sve strane.
> ali toliko me je ispilao da je bilo ili to ili sam bila u napasti da mi ruka poleti.
> naravno da mi je odmah bilo žao, jer se rascmoljio i počeo govoriti oprosti mama.
> i ja sam se njemu ispričala i onda se vratio u normalu, kao da se nikada ništa nije dogodilo.
> ...


Ne znam, ja savjete o odgoju s Neta više ne percipiram. Bila je tema kako smiriti dijete / spriječiti da vas tuče i netko je napisao da ga treba čvrsto zagrliti i smirivati ga. I ja to napravila, a moj praščić me opalio po usnici glavom i završila s 3 šava.

----------


## Tashunica

ja sam isto pokušavala to smirivanje zagrljajem, ali svaki puta sam ja nadrapala, jer ga se apsolutno nije dojmilo samo ga je još više iritiralo.

----------


## icyoh

> kao prvo, ono što sam rekla  da sve *ovdje* ne pišu onako kako je u stvarnosti, nisam mislila na ovaj topic nego općenito na forum, možda sam trebala naglasiti.
> 
> ne nije mi zadovoljština ako netko drugi udari dijete samo zato što sam ja svoje povukla jednom za uho, naprotiv.


Ja bih se složila. OK, naravno da neću secirati tko je šta rekao i bdjeti noćima razmišljajući jel' lagao. No budimo realni -forum je "malo selo" i nakon xy postova jako puno forumašica mi ostane u pamćenju  s drugih tema. 
I sad, ako forumašica x na tri druge teme izrazito neugodno zastupa svoje mišljenje, omalovažava sugovornika, stavlja bečeće smajliće i sl. sasvim sigurno ju neću percipirati kao vjerodostojnu osobu na temu odgoja djece - mislim, kad ni sama kao osoba nije "zablistala".

A i drugu rečenicu mogu potpisati. Nemam satisfakciju kad čitam da i drugi ljudi npr. ponavljaju moje greške. No niti vidim neki konstruktivni savjet u  :shock:  ili kolektivnom zgražavanju nad pojedinim odgovorima.

----------


## seni

tashunica nije islo tebe osobno, nego sam se na tvoj post mogla nadovezati, jer svakih desetak postova dode jedan u stilu
kao svi mi ponekad udarimo, ali eto lako je lagati na forumu.
pa obavezno, juul je juul, a zivot je zivot (juul je izvan zivota ili sto?)
pa, knjige su samo knjige,
pa, a da ti imas moje dijete,
itd..
meni je to nekonstruktivno.

a osim toga, kao sto pomakiki rece, i vrijedaju me insunijacije, da eto mi koji smo se izjasnili da nismo nikada udarili dijete vjerojatno lazemo.
i da, ne smatram se idelanom majkom, posebno zasluznom i sa nadnaravnim sposobnostima suzdrzavanja. a dobro roditeljstvo je previse kompleksno, da bi se moglo svesti samo na odgoj bez batina.

i razumjem da ljudi nekada imaju krtke fitilje i da djeca imaju tantrume.
i da to sve skupa razrjesiti nije nimalo lako.
medutim put prema razrjesenju tih roditeljskih dilema i trilema ne vodi preko sarkasticnih primjedbi o lazljivim forumasicama.

----------


## sofke

> eh, al M ima 4g i izgleda ko da mu je 6, ima 22kg i velik je, on kad ima tantrum urla i mlati nogama i rukama oko sebe. Nema šanse da ga šest tisuća sladoleda smiri. A još manje načina da ga odvučem doma. Al stvarno. 
> 
> Kako bi vi tolko čeljade odvukli doma? (kažem ja, SAD IDEMO DOMA, strogo, al ne pali, objašnjavam, smirujem, ništa tu ne pali..)



moja je imala zadnji tantrum prije dva tjedna, s pet godina (prestane li ta faza ikad   :Grin:  ?)

okidač je bio gašenje crtića, mislim, spavali smo kod frendova koji imaju klince, idemo svi van na sladoled, gasi se tv, crtić je već odgledala i drugi put, NAJAVILA sam gašenje, sve pet, idemo

ideš..kad sam ja to ugasila, vrištanje, bacanje po podu, katastrofa

onda sam joj išla podilaziti, još gore..ja upalim fakin crtić zbog kojeg vrišti nazad, ona vrišti još glasnije, da to nije taj

onda nađem kakti taj, još gore vrištaje i bacanje po podu, ovog puta nema objašnjenja

onda ja legnem na krevet, još uvijek cool, čekam da se smiri, ona sve više bjesni

ja pričam da je sve ok, odvlačim pažnju kako ćemo svi zajedno van, na sladoled, pokušavam je primiti, ma kakvi, samo još više urla

ulazi frendica, gleda šta je, vrti glavom, ipak smo mislim u tuđoj kući, ova sve gore i gore vrišti, crvena, oznojila se, iskočile žile - raspad sistema

a onda sam i ja počela urlati, onak, baš urlati - u stilu, prestani, dosta, prestani više, jesi čula

i bogme se smirila

frendica mi je rekla da mi se čudi i da bi je ona nalupala..iskreno, i meni je prošlo glavom, jer je sve trajalo dobrih dvadesetak i više minuta

e sad, nisam je lupila, al sam se sotonski proderala..njoj je bilo žao i ispričavala mi se kasnije, a bogami i meni..ostatak večeri smo provele zagrljene kao da se tko zna šta dogodilo

ak netko ima bolju metodu od urlanja, nek je podijeli

btw. ona ipak ima već pet godina, ne radi se o dvogodišnjaku

----------


## Tashunica

seni što se tiče laganja na forumu, vjeruj mi postoje slučajnosti u životu kad naletiš na nekoga, skužiš tko je ta osoba (s foruma) i ne možeš vjerovati.
ne znam kako bih to uopće nazvala - dvoličnost, laž, varanje, gluma, želja da svi o tebi misle najnaj...

----------


## seni

> seni što se tiče laganja na forumu, vjeruj mi postoje slučajnosti u životu kad naletiš na nekoga, skužiš tko je ta osoba (s foruma) i ne možeš vjerovati.
> ne znam kako bih to uopće nazvala - dvoličnost, laž, varanje, gluma, želja da svi o tebi misle najnaj...


ma sve je to meni jasno.   :Smile: 
ali za temu odgoja bez batina, odnosno kako ga dostici, je prilicno nebitno da li osoba a govori istinu ili ne.

----------


## flower

mislim da je stvarno sve receno, brisem chat i kljucam  :Smile:

----------


## icyoh

Neeeeeee   :Grin:

----------


## flower

o daaaaaaaaaaaa  :Aparatic:

----------

